# Techpowerup! Hwbot Club



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

*OC4DOGE*
COME AND JOIN THE NEW COMPETITION TO RAISE AWARENESS OF THE COIN!


*WE ARE No.53 OF TEAMS*​

To join create an Hwbot account, go to my account select Teams, Techpowerup! and save changes.

If you need help, this thread is the place to come. If you want to join, please do without question. If you want to bench, then DO and submit for TPU!

Need any help or information PM Me or Cdawall , we are both pretty experienced with AMD chips, and more!
Also FireKillerGR has joined us as a captain, intel guru and experienced bencher. A big thanks to him!



We are now on Facebook, team captains are putting in a massive effort to get techPowerUp! hwbot team out there!

https://www.facebook.com/TPUHWBOT

http://hwbot.org/

http://hwbot.org/team/techpowerup/​



> *HWBot*
> 
> More info on what HWBot is and general rules can be found here but this is a brief intro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatal (Aug 16, 2013)

I am not sure who is in charge I was active for a bit. I built my daughter a pretty good computer I still have not benched it yet.


----------



## vega22 (Aug 16, 2013)

i joined hwbot for tpu years ago but it kinda died off as the active members stopped benching


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

ive just joined, it was quite simple tbh.

ive got a load of benches I can do pretty well with. and spare hardware.

lets say we get this thread/tpu hwbot alive and kicking again!


BENCH ON!!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 16, 2013)

I'll join when i get home. FOR THE GLORY OF SATAN TPU!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 16, 2013)

im in ,score posts to follow


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 16, 2013)

Bench on guys there's a lot of tuff competition out there!!


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 16, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Bench on guys there's a lot of tuff competition out there!!


Indeed there is...GO OCF! 

Its nice to see TPU showing some interest in benchmarking. Perhaps now we will see less of "zOMG that frequency was only with 2 cores".


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

hey im glad this kicking off.

AMD peeps remember to turn everything off in CCC for hwbot. Nvidia do what ya gotta do!

post up a pic of ya rig every submission for points

_Submissions for the enthusiast league require photos of your computer, so we can verify the cooling method used. Please edit your submission and attach a picture of your computer if you want the global and hardware points count for your league position. _



that' goes for theoneandonlymrk who posted a 8350 score in a 64x CORE bench lol


----------



## d1nky (Aug 17, 2013)

gj guys we gone up a rank!

theres a few processor benches ive got to learn to abuse, ill post tips etc when ive learnt.

and I got a few 3d benches to get up!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 17, 2013)

submitted 3dmark score, not my best, anything in particular you want focusing on?

EDIT: Their website is awful, gets stuck loading random things, like submitting my team score crap


----------



## d1nky (Aug 17, 2013)

hey thanks, anything you feel like benching do. I bet your intel set up would do well on things like wprime etc.

im working on a 3d11 score atm! then probably a wprime or superpi

and yea I know their site is buggy, I got to keep hitting the compatibility tool bar thing to get it to change!


----------



## m1dg3t (Aug 17, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Indeed there is...GO OCF!
> 
> Its nice to see TPU showing some interest in benchmarking. Perhaps now we will see less of "zOMG that frequency was only with 2 cores".



LoL @ "GO OCF!" 

Nope. 2c/2t, single CH RAM still not impressive. Especially when freq is same/lower/close than previous "best". Sorry  Besides, those types of benches do not apply to this "suite" AFAIK.

Good luck bench0rz!


----------



## Frick (Aug 17, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> LoL @ "GO OCF!"
> 
> Nope. 2c/2t, single CH RAM still not impressive. Especially when freq is same/lower/close than previous "best". Sorry  Besides, those types of benches do not apply to this "suite" AFAIK.
> 
> Good luck bench0rz!



Impressive? Yes. Useful? Not in the least.


----------



## m1dg3t (Aug 17, 2013)

Frick said:


> Impressive? Yes. Useful? Not in the least.



To me it is neither impressive, OR usefull. I'm speaking directly about the recent Intel Haswell posting. I shouldn't say utterly useless, since it was done with a retail chip, it is a sign that the chips are levelling out... Every so often, benchmarkers have some excellent news for us "regular" folk


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 17, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## d1nky (Aug 17, 2013)

thanks durvelle, I just got no.1 hwbot prime score on 8350s


hopefully this thread will pick up some attention and get people involved even they aren't obsessed with benching like me lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> thanks durvelle, I just got no.1 hwbot prime score on 8350s
> 
> 
> hopefully this thread will pick up some attention and get people involved even they aren't obsessed with benching like me lol






RIGS DOWN RIGHT NOW BUT WHEN I GET IT UP AND RUNNING I'LL SUBMIT SOME SCORES


----------



## d1nky (Aug 19, 2013)

cmon guys anymore volunteers.

and thanks to the people that submitted some scores already!

maybe someone can get a good superpi on the go


----------



## Frick (Aug 19, 2013)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189236

Might reduce interest a bit.


----------



## Fatal (Aug 19, 2013)

I may add a few benches from my daughters rig if I can pull her away from it. I am off the next three days so will see. 

Edit: thanks for the info Frick I didn't know that. I don't use W8 so I will still add some. From my points and how many benches I was doing it seemed it was me and a few others. With some of the powerhouse computers here at TPU I figured there would be more people. Some have other things to do and we have the folding team. Thats a great cause and I can see why they wouldn't want to stop folding when they are helping others.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 19, 2013)

Frick said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189236
> 
> Might reduce interest a bit.



meh, most use win7 and below for benching as a hobby or pro

win8 has always been crap for physic tests etc


----------



## vega22 (Aug 19, 2013)

idk how much i can bench atm (thats a lie i do and its not much) but i have rejoined tpu and i hope my boints help us climb the ranks


----------



## RCoon (Aug 20, 2013)

I'll get started on some GPU and RAM benches later tonight, because my CPU sucks and doesnt overclock like it should.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 20, 2013)

Ill be doing the same, I keep getting stressed with 3d11 and end up going sleep.

well TPU is now 123rd from 131st.

maybe we can get in the top 100.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 20, 2013)

can't submit score  XD


Keeps saying "Processor is required for 3D benchmarks!" and i keep putting FX 8320


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 20, 2013)

I cannot join due to having windows 8....


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 20, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I cannot join due to having windows 8....



Its banned bud


----------



## d1nky (Aug 20, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> can't submit score  XD
> 
> 
> Keeps saying "Processor is required for 3D benchmarks!" and i keep putting FX 8320



the site is buggy as hell tbh. maybe try the compatibility settings and make sure you've entered processor speeds in mhz


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> the site is buggy as hell tbh. maybe try the compatibility settings and make sure you've entered processor speeds in mhz



I ended up getting it to go through. First score of the day submitted. How long does it take to get approved


----------



## d1nky (Aug 20, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> I ended up getting it to go through. First score of the day submitted. How long does it take to get approved



updates every few hours or so I believe. it took a day for me to earn a golden cup for hwbot prime. just have to be patient.

and thanks!


----------



## Mathragh (Aug 20, 2013)

Too bad win8 is banned even though apparently AMD hardware is fine. Ohwell...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> updates every few hours or so I believe. it took a day for me to earn a golden cup for hwbot prime. just have to be patient.
> 
> and thanks!



Doing some cinebench runs and 3Dmark Vantage


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 20, 2013)

CineBench R11.5 score posted


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 20, 2013)

Rank 77th out of 101 global CPU

&

13th out of  18 FX 8320 Rank


----------



## d1nky (Aug 20, 2013)

fairplay and that's @ 4.7ghz. try pushing 5ghz or more and youll get higher.

Im not sure how hot it is there (its hot here) but later ill be benching.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> fairplay and that's @ 4.7ghz. try pushing 5ghz or more and youll get higher.
> 
> Im not sure how hot it is there (its hot here) but later ill be benching.



t hot to push 5GHz. I tried and it hit 78c 

4.8GHz is the highest i can achieve without overheating to bad due to the need for very high volts. 4.8GHz @1.568v 62c

i might get a FX 8350 since they OC much better at lower volts


----------



## d1nky (Aug 20, 2013)

I cant believe your temps are getting that high. I wouldn't waste money on changing chips, but see whats letting temps get so high.

just on my RS240 kit my temps didn't get that high. I never saw above 60*c for testing at around 4.9ghz.


----------



## vega22 (Aug 20, 2013)

anyway you could put your rad in a bucket of ice?

ok it has risks but a big desk fan should remove most risks of condensation and it would help you with temps a lot.

you could also turn cores off if you are just trying to get high mhz cpuz validations too 

8350 are great chips but with the massive drop in price of the fx9 chips i might even consider one of those now instead.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I cant believe your temps are getting that high. I wouldn't waste money on changing chips, but see whats letting temps get so high.
> 
> just on my RS240 kit my temps didn't get that high. I never saw above 60*c for testing at around 4.9ghz.



At what voltages


----------



## erocker (Aug 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I cant believe your temps are getting that high. I wouldn't waste money on changing chips, but see whats letting temps get so high.
> 
> just on my RS240 kit my temps didn't get that high. I never saw above 60*c for testing at around 4.9ghz.



His temps getting so high is normal. Your CPU is abnormal... in a good way. You lucked out on the Piledriver lottery.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 20, 2013)

at around 1.52v for 4.8ghz then its a painful volt jump (2 increments per multi notch) to 5ghz


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> at around 1.52v for 4.8ghz then its a painful volt jump (2 increments per multi notch) to 5ghz



See your volts are a lot lower than mines


----------



## d1nky (Aug 20, 2013)

yea only just. maybe its what erocker said and yours puts off a lot more heat than others.

the lower vid ones usually do.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> the site is buggy as hell tbh. maybe try the compatibility settings and make sure you've entered processor speeds in mhz


Stop putting in FX and just put in the numbers and select it from the dropdown that appears.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea only just. maybe its what erocker said and yours puts off a lot more heat than others.
> 
> the lower vid ones usually do.



So it would be better to have a FX 8350


----------



## d1nky (Aug 20, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> So it would be better to have a FX 8350



I don't think itll be worth the swap tbh. unless you started hunting for a decent 8350, like bought it, tested, returned etc etc until you found a decent overclocker, but then youre limited by the mobo still


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I don't think itll be worth the swap tbh. unless you started hunting for a decent 8350, like bought it, tested, returned etc etc until you found a decent overclocker, but then youre limited by the mobo still



I believe my board is more than capable


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 20, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> I believe my board is capable


Fixed. 

8+2, you are ok...more is always better especially with these Octo FX chips...I surely wouldnt push much higher for long periods of time personally..


----------



## d1nky (Aug 20, 2013)

well boys and girls the suns disappearing, it should be cold soon and I got beer! 

3d11 and hopefully wprime/superpi is what im aiming at!

just seen not many people have used the FX4100 or gts450. so weekend or when I got some time, ill plug them in and have a go or two!


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 20, 2013)

I want to live on your planet with multiple suns!

Enjoy your beer and benching!


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Ill be getting a 3930k coupled with a RIVF pretty soon guys. I might help you out.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Stop going offline on steam Dinky...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 20, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Stop going offline on steam Dinky...



D1nky has a steam


----------



## erocker (Aug 20, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Stop going offline on steam Dinky...



Lol, he's probably crashing.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> D1nky has a steam



Yes, we've been partners for 2 months.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 20, 2013)

HAHAHAHA!

YEA My steam name is d1nky if you can find it, add me!

I bsod about 20 times that bench session, so erocker is right tbh!

got a new submission 6.13secs wprime 32m 

2nd best 8350 on h20


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 20, 2013)

"Oops. Something went wrong.

We could blame this on you but it`s most likely our crappy coding skills. You could try again or nudge our developpers for fixing this."



Keep getting this when trying to upload new scores


----------



## d1nky (Aug 20, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> "Oops. Something went wrong.
> 
> We could blame this on you but it`s most likely our crappy coding skills. You could try again or nudge our developpers for fixing this."
> 
> ...



Their site isn't the best tbh. just keep trying, I found they don't duplicate submissions either. 

that's funny tho ^^


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> Their site isn't the best tbh. just keep trying, I found they don't duplicate submissions either.
> 
> that's funny tho ^^



I tried like 20 times now


----------



## d1nky (Aug 21, 2013)

you could always ask someone on the forum or contact them.

ive just beasted wprime!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> you could always ask someone on the forum or contact them.
> 
> ive just beasted wprime!



alrighty will do


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 21, 2013)

score finally went through


GLOBAL 8X CPU RANK:

70th out of 101



FX-8320 RANK:

12th out of 18






Man i found like 10 d1nkys on steam  XD


----------



## d1nky (Aug 21, 2013)

D1nky or day19894

its the one with the lil devil thing for a pic.

we got up another place!! congrats


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> D1nky or day19894
> 
> its the one with the lil devil thing for a pic.
> 
> we got up another place!! congrats



ahhh found ya 


and yea had to do 4.8GHz to get that 



doing SuperPi & wPrime now


----------



## d1nky (Aug 21, 2013)

this may help the superpi

http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2099_the...software_amd_superpi_history_to_be_re_written

adding to OP as well


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> this may help the superpi
> 
> http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2099_the...software_amd_superpi_history_to_be_re_written
> 
> adding to OP as well



Will give it a try


----------



## vega22 (Aug 21, 2013)

guys i just want to point out that if you are in the air/water/ambient league you need to put pictures of your system in the submission so you get your boints :thumb:


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 21, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> guys i just want to point out that if you are in the air/water/ambient league you need to put pictures of your system in the submission so you get your boints :thumb:



I think we all know this


----------



## d1nky (Aug 21, 2013)

just had a superpi 1m of 13.821 and could of done better 

best h20 8350

I wish more would join in tbh!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> just had a superpi 1m of 13.821 and could of done better
> 
> best h20 8350
> 
> I wish more would join in tbh!



166 isn't enough


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 21, 2013)

Just submitted some more scores


----------



## d1nky (Aug 21, 2013)

Looks like its only me and you submitting any scores ATM

we'll hold the front for TPU hwbot lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> Looks like its only me and you submitting any scores ATM
> 
> we'll hold the front for TPU hwbot lol



Lol yep. Have 3 more scores coming


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 21, 2013)

Scores submitted


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 21, 2013)

We need more active users


----------



## d1nky (Aug 21, 2013)

I think the same, but no one wants to be our bench friends


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I think the same, but no one wants to be our bench friends


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I think the same, but no one wants to be our bench friends


Its tough here.. the benching mentality is just not there at this site, but it certainly could be. 

What you guys should do if I may, is to get a leader... an ACTIVE, and more importantly, KNOWLEDGEABLE about benchmarking and hwbot leader. With respect, the blind leading the blind doesnt exactly scream "JOIN ME!", ya know? Having a good bencher as a leader and talking head will help all the others to bench well, with team purpose, and mostly to have fun as that is what this hobby is all about to me. 

I like your zeal, keep it up and see if you can reach out to those TPU's that know what they are talking about benchmarking and hwbot wise and see if you can grow and get some shape to the TPU Hwbot team.

GL!


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Ill be your friends.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 22, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Its tough here.. the benching mentality is just not there at this site, but it certainly could be.
> 
> What you guys should do if I may, is to get a leader... an ACTIVE, and more importantly, KNOWLEDGEABLE about benchmarking and hwbot leader. With respect, the blind leading the blind doesnt exactly scream "JOIN ME!", ya know? Having a good bencher as a leader and talking head will help all the others to bench well, with team purpose, and mostly to have fun as that is what this hobby is all about to me.
> 
> ...



I know what you mean, I started doing this as a bit of fun. Trying to get a few others to join in, try and re-light some benching fun. I didn't realise how redundant the TPU hwbot team had become, the team captains haven't been active for a long time. 

Im not the wisest or that knowledgeable enough to lead, I think someone would need to be a pro overclocker or similar to get a good team on the go and give advice on all platforms and benchmarks. I'd suggest a pair of captains. But not many have the time or patience for that. 

The comment about blind leading the blind, no one is leading anyone atm. It purely is for fun to be fair. There are people who like overclocking/benching and Im obsessed, so wanted to give back to TPU instead of submitting scores just for myself. 

I just created this thread/club to see where it goes. I'd love to see someone step and take this forward, take over the TPU hwbot site, get a group of active members, post challenges/competitions, have a points leaderboard on OP, and help everyone enjoy this.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 22, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I know what you mean, I started doing this as a bit of fun. Trying to get a few others to join in, try and re-light some benching fun. I didn't realise how redundant the TPU hwbot team had become, the team captains haven't been active for a long time.
> 
> Im not the wisest or that knowledgeable enough to lead, I think someone would need to be a pro overclocker or similar to get a good team on the go and give advice on all platforms and benchmarks. I'd suggest a pair of captains. But not many have the time or patience for that.
> 
> ...



You sound so mature when everyone can see you .

Anyways here is the best 1M Record that i actually screenshot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My very best was 14.396. Mind you this was done on air.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 22, 2013)

Been a while since I updated mine I think it might be under xs anyway...


----------



## vega22 (Aug 22, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> I think we all know this



i am glad that is the case 

http://hwbot.org/submission/2415892_


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I just created this thread/club to see where it goes. I'd love to see someone step and take this forward, take over the TPU hwbot site, get a group of active members, post challenges/competitions, have a points leaderboard on OP, and help everyone enjoy this.



Get to it man! As far as "KNOWLEDGEABLE" goes, it's not like it's some secret information or anything. All it takes is some reading, trial and error.

If you want TPU to be hwbot competitors, you, the community need to get to work. People can give opinions on what they think this should all be, but it really only comes down to benching benching benching and posting the results.

I just don't have the time to be a part of such things anymore... Perhaps in the future at some time.

Anyways, just keep pluggin' at it and more people will join in... Maybe. Because afterall most of it comes down to how much money you can throw at hardware.


----------



## vega22 (Aug 22, 2013)

erocker brings a valid point, benching is not a cheap hobby if you want to go chasing points on hwbot as mobo, cpu and gpu all cost. that being said you can get older am2 and 775 stuff for next to nothing these days too.

you could just bench your own system but unless you have a spare harddrive to boot from i am not sure i would bother either. as most people on there do use stripped down windows versions to make the smallest footprint on the hardware to begin with.

that being said you can just bench what you have and see how it stacks up. what makes hwbot the best site for benching imo is the fact that you are only ranked against other people with the same kit. so your amd chip only goes against amd chips of the same type. your brand new 1 k cpu might get some world ranking points right now but they dont last, its the hardware masters who keep their points for being the best with each in its class.

i am not activley benching right now but as tpu was where i joined hwb for i have parked my boints back in the team.

http://hwbot.org/user/marsey99/


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2013)

Does hwbot accept the latest AMD beta drivers?

Well.. It doesn't accept Windows 8 currently, so even doing a couple quick runs is out of the question for me.


----------



## vega22 (Aug 22, 2013)

afaik they take all drivers but you're right about win8 as it has overclocking issues.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 22, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> i am glad that is the case
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2415892_


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 22, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> i am glad that is the case
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2415892_



Come on, you gotta push those a bit. Cant your 7970 clock higher? I know the 8320-50 can go higher than 4.5. GOGO! For high physics i suggest 2000-2133 with tight timings. That seems to be the sweetspot.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 22, 2013)

remember to disable all settings in CCC. 

No tessellation is the norm and will net you around 500points or more and maybe a better overclock on same voltage.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 22, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Come on, you gotta push those a bit. Cant your 7970 clock higher? I know the 8320-50 can go higher than 4.5. GOGO! For high physics i suggest 2000-2133 with tight timings. That seems to be the sweetspot.



Are you blind the CPU is at 4.8GHz. And I'm working on the GPU.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Are you blind the CPU is at 4.8GHz. And I'm working on the GPU.



Im sorry that i offended your self-worth when i mentioned the 4.5GHz oc.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Durvelle, do you recognize me from OCn? Did i ever HURT your feelings or annoy you?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 22, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Im sorry that i offended your self-worth when i mentioned the 4.5GHz oc.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 22, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Durvelle, do you recognize me from OCn? Did i ever HURT your feelings or annoy you?



No & no


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> No & no



Good.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 22, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Good.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 22, 2013)

wow that's a shock! ranger never annoyed anyone lol


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


>



I wasnt even talking about your rig (Misread clocks), it was that benchmark i was talking about. Not sure why you got so defensive.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 22, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> I wasnt even talking about your rig (Misread clocks), it was that benchmark i was talking about. Not sure why you got so defensive.



The benchmark was at 4.8GHz


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> The benchmark was at 4.8GHz



AS I SAID, Durvelle. I misread it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 22, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> AS I SAID, Durvelle. I misread it.





Ahh i see


----------



## d1nky (Aug 22, 2013)

calm down peeps! ill be hitting the 3d benches soon as It gets cold. maybe some beers as well lol

updated OP to try and get TPU in the top 100 teams, we need to recruit a few more tbh


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 22, 2013)

d1nky said:


> calm down peeps! ill be hitting the 3d benches soon as It gets cold. maybe some beers as well lol
> 
> updated OP to try and get TPU in the top 100 teams, we need to recruit a few more tbh



I have a friend who's addicted to over clocking and benching. I'll ask him to join.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 22, 2013)

Next you need someone to use subambient medium to overclock...


----------



## d1nky (Aug 22, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Next you need someone to use subambient medium to overclock...



most of the people are with other teams that bench subzero, but im working on it.

TPU is good in that someone or a bunch of people surprise the community and do great things for it


----------



## vega22 (Aug 22, 2013)

got a 4770k and z87 oc coming next week. its kinda for my 24/7 box so i wont be doing anything extreme with it but i will give it a clean os and see what numbers it can throw out


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 22, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> got a 4770k and z87 oc coming next week. its kinda for my 24/7 box so i wont be doing anything extreme with it but i will give it a clean os and see what numbers it can throw out



Why did you get Haswell over ivy?


----------



## vega22 (Aug 22, 2013)

i dont know anybody selling a 5ghz ivy cpu cheap tbh dude.

i was looking at going haswell anyway tbh but with a z87 5m sniper to match my build but the oc/4770k combo kinda fell into my lapp cheap so yea.

plus why would i bother with ivy when i already have an i5 and i7 sandy?

edit

just spammed some of the benching threads on here with blatent plugs for the hwbot team and sent a couple of pm in hope i can drum up some more support for the team


----------



## d1nky (Aug 22, 2013)

thanks!

I found the old hwbot thread, some familiar faces on there that are still around. doing some snooping I saw a lot of them don't bench or are with different teams.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23031

was good to read and you can see how difficult itll be getting this team back up. at one stage tho, TPU were as good as 45th. and had many active members.

hopefully a few of the previous benchers see this and feel inspired to help again!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 23, 2013)

running some benchmarks on my A10-6800K


----------



## d1nky (Aug 23, 2013)

Brilliant, temps are a bit high here to run some 3D benches.


soon as it cools down I will be too.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 23, 2013)

Me and dinky did some BF3 benchmarks. Ultra preset settings.

His 7950 was stock i think and my 7970 was at 1125/1575. He's doing a new benchmark to see if his get any better.

BF3 64/64 multiplayer gameplay. Firestorm map.
8350 @ 4.88GHz. Frames: 39036 - Time: 600000ms - Avg: 65.060 - Min: 27 - Max: 118
3930k @ 4.6GHz. Frames: 49979 - Time: 600000ms - Avg: 83.298 - Min: 61 - Max: 171


----------



## buildzoid (Aug 23, 2013)

Just joined  
planning on turning off a core and going after the 5 core cinebench record


----------



## d1nky (Aug 23, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> Just joined
> planning on turning off a core and going after the 5 core cinebench record



brilliant, any benches you see that you can take or get pretty good with, please do them.

Thanks for joining


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 23, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Me and dinky did some BF3 benchmarks. Ultra preset settings.
> 
> His 7950 was stock i think and my 7970 was at 1125/1575. He's doing a new benchmark to see if his get any better.
> 
> ...



Nice


----------



## buildzoid (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey does any one know what would be a safe bench voltage for a sandy bridge-e CPU cuz I wanna see if I can push 5.3+ Ghz for a 6 core cinebench run.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 23, 2013)

A10-6800K @4.7GHz

wPrime 32M   15 secs


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 23, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> Hey does any one know what would be a safe bench voltage for a sandy bridge-e CPU cuz I wanna see if I can push 5.3+ Ghz for a 6 core cinebench run.


For benching? Heh... 1.5v if your cooler can handle it.



buildzoid said:


> Just joined
> planning on turning off a core and going after the 5 core cinebench record


Ehhh, you can't do that. A Hex is a Hex and cannot drop cores to compete in a different class. If someone sees the result that way, it will be reported and removed. 






















(see what I mean about having someone that KNOWS what is going on to help?)


----------



## d1nky (Aug 23, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> see what I mean about having someone that KNOWS what is going on to help?)



yea im more of an FX person, well earthdog I think you've just earnt yourself Intel advisor role.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 23, 2013)

LOL, I will help where I can. 

But that concept does not discriminate Intel/AMD. You cannot take an AMD down a core and bench against others either.

These are subtle rules... lol!


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 23, 2013)

Since you guys have been whoring this team so much recently and I'm getting and IVB-E when they release, count me in.
In the meantime, this 3820 will see some serious benching. Haven't had much time to game with uni recently, so I'll just bench to get my fix, lol.


----------



## erocker (Aug 23, 2013)

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/241...e_radeon_hd_7970_13628_marks?recalculate=true


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 23, 2013)

Whoa, nice ambient core clocks erocker! Did you disable tesselation for that run?


----------



## d1nky (Aug 23, 2013)

I knew this would pick up after people seen enough of noob benchers.

I think its bench time!

And thanks for the help guys

for reference if people forget http://hwbot.org/article/general_rules


----------



## erocker (Aug 23, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Whoa, nice ambient core clocks erocker! Did you disable tesselation for that run?



But, of course!  This card can handle these clocks with it on too. Set at 1.275v in Trixx... Real voltage is probably around 1.220.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 23, 2013)

Hang on to that bad boy! 

PS - Push that CPU to 5Ghz if you can... you may get closer to breaking 14k.


----------



## erocker (Aug 23, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> PS - Push that CPU to 5Ghz if you can... you may get closer to breaking 14k.



I'd have to delid it or use more extreme cooling.. Not going to do that. I might be able to do 4.8... maybe.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 23, 2013)

A10-6800K @4.8GHz

wPrime 32M   14 secs


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 23, 2013)

I would post your 'best'. If everyone starts saturating a single thread with incremental improvements/results, this monster is going to groooooooooooooooooooooooooooow!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 23, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> I would post your 'best'. If everyone starts saturating a single thread with incremental improvements/results, this monster is going to groooooooooooooooooooooooooooow!



**Best**


A10-6800K @4.8GHz

CineBench R11.5   -  4.04


----------



## vega22 (Aug 23, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> Hey does any one know what would be a safe bench voltage for a sandy bridge-e CPU cuz I wanna see if I can push 5.3+ Ghz for a 6 core cinebench run.



as said its more about your cooling, but i wouldnt sweat if i was throwing 1.6v thru that chip if it was mine and running cool enough. thats what is great about sandy, even good air will keep it stable on silly high volts and extreme cooling doesnt gain you much, if anything, in terms of max clocks.



erocker said:


> I'd have to delid it or use more extreme cooling.. Not going to do that. I might be able to do 4.8... maybe.



shame you are so far away dude, i have a 5ghz stable sandy i7 you could use for that had you been more local. 1300mhz 7970 is a very nice sample dude 



EarthDog said:


> I would post your 'best'. If everyone starts saturating a single thread with incremental improvements/results, this monster is going to groooooooooooooooooooooooooooow!



what we need to do is start a thread for each benchmark really. then we can spam that, or edit the same post. talk about the best way to get the best scores and then all the info will be together for the future too you know. 

i bet if you spent some time searching you would find lots of tips on most of these benchmarks anyway.

put a link in the op to hwbot, the team, and also the team rankings page for that bench. 

that way people can see the table but will also know they need to join up on their site to join in if they want to come play 

pimps the team whilst pandering to most members base instict of wanting to join in/wave epeen.


----------



## erocker (Aug 23, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> shame you are so far away dude, i have a 5ghz stable sandy i7 you could use for that had you been more local. 1300mhz 7970 is a very nice sample dude



Thanks for the nice sentiment man! I'm not done yet... I just need to wait for a cooler night and I'll clock this CPU higher.. I don't think 1300mhz is the limit of this GPU either. I still have .025v to add yet. Thing is, this card likes to whine when pushed... It's a little concerning I suppose.


----------



## vega22 (Aug 23, 2013)

tell you the truth dude most gpu i have had the past few years have had whined as i turned up the volts. its the area which imo limits most cards overclocking ability but i think it is by design.

i mean how many titans would of sold had you been able to turn the wick up on the 680 all the way to 11?

but thats another tale all together. 

yea man thats a good plan tbh as cooler air cools everything. i do mean it, i mean its all about being a team and helping if you can. you know anybody in my neck of the woods who wants to come and bolt something to my phase cooler they are more than welcome. i cant use it atm but i would be happy to see someone use it


----------



## d1nky (Aug 23, 2013)

erocker said:


> Thanks for the nice sentiment man! I'm not done yet... I just need to wait for a cooler night and I'll clock this CPU higher.. I don't think 1300mhz is the limit of this GPU either. I still have .025v to add yet. Thing is, this card likes to whine when pushed... It's a little concerning I suppose.



is that 7970 on water?!

my 7950 can do 1250/1750 on air majority of benches, but its not even cool here so im struggling to get a full 3d11 run. 

we could do with some intel superpi and wprimes, if anyone can get decent enough scores


----------



## vega22 (Aug 23, 2013)

dinky what vram do you run to get it to 1750 dude?

mine tops out at 1550 on stock volts but i never really tried for any more from it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> is that 7970 on water?!
> 
> my 7950 can do 1250/1750 on air majority of benches, but its not even cool here so im struggling to get a full 3d11 run.
> 
> we could do with some intel superpi and wprimes, if anyone can get decent enough scores



My HD 7970 can only do 1250/1700 on water while still staying under 50c


----------



## erocker (Aug 23, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> My HD 7970 can only do 1250/1700 on water while still staying under 50c



What kind of block do you have on it?

Though... I have my 7970 on it's own loop with a 3x120 and a MCP355 w/ EK full coverage block.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 23, 2013)

http://hwbot.org/submission/2417294_ohwell_3dmark11___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_780_24709_marks?recalculate=true
OK?
My first post


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 23, 2013)

erocker said:


> What kind of block do you have on it?
> 
> Though... I have my 7970 on it's own loop with a 3x120 and a MCP355 w/ EK full coverage block.



XSPC 240mm w/2x Helix Fans & MCP655
EK EK-FC7970 Full Cover Block w/Backplate


----------



## cdawall (Aug 24, 2013)

Apparently I am a member. The 9370 is sitting on my desk, but I wont have time to get to it until Sept with moving and everything. I think I have found a place that has LN2, but I do not own a dewer.


----------



## vega22 (Aug 24, 2013)

OhWell said:


> http://hwbot.org/submission/2417294_ohwell_3dmark11___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_780_24709_marks?recalculate=true
> OK?
> My first post



welcome dude 

very nice system you have there 

22nd in the world ever with 2 cards for 3dmark 11 is a pretty cool way to introduce yourself


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 24, 2013)

OhWell said:


> http://hwbot.org/submission/2417294_ohwell_3dmark11___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_780_24709_marks?recalculate=true
> OK?
> My first post



Wow thats a ballin system! Welcome man!


----------



## OhWell (Aug 24, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> welcome dude
> 
> very nice system you have there
> 
> 22nd in the world ever with 2 cards for 3dmark 11 is a pretty cool way to introduce yourself



Thanks 

These 780 Classified really are beast but I had my 7970's OC well too

http://hwbot.org/submission/2417310_ohwell_3dmark11___performance_2x_radeon_hd_7970_22160_marks?recalculate=true

BTW I have LN2 equip. for CPU + GPU and access to cold juice to


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

OhWell said:


> Thanks
> 
> These 780 Classified really are beast but I had my 7970's OC well too
> 
> ...



Are we allowed to adjust test


----------



## OhWell (Aug 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Are we allowed to adjust test


?
Not sure what you mean, if you mean disabling Tessalation then yes on HWbot but not for hall of fame at 3dmark.com.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

OhWell said:


> ?
> Not sure what you mean, if you mean disabling Tessalation then yes on HWbot but not for hall of fame at 3dmark.com.



Ahh thx


----------



## d1nky (Aug 24, 2013)

omg ohwell, just what we need to get the team scoring big points! nice system man!

and marsey my volts for 1250/1750 are 1300v/1650v

some benches don't need any more volts on mem other than stock, but 3d11 does?!

the difference is if its Hynix or elpida (or golden sammies)

I think this will kick off quite nicely


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> omg ohwell, just what we need to get the team scoring big points! nice system man!
> 
> and marsey my volts for 1250/1750 are 1300v/1650v
> 
> ...



Is it safe to adjust mem volts. The highest i went on it is 1615mV


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2013)

D1nky, have you checked to see if OCing the Vram that much makes a difference?


----------



## d1nky (Aug 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Is it safe to adjust mem volts. The highest i went on it is 1615mV



on water Id stay below 1700v 

really depends on that ram tho, you said its at 1700mhz so im guessing it is Hynix. just edge up the ram gently and when its unstable add 10mv




erocker said:


> D1nky, have you checked to see if OCing the Vram that much makes a difference?



yea for majority of benchmarks it does, in games I cant see the difference above 1650mhz

for benching tho, I believe its the buffer and what operates with the entire system to the gpu. im not sure if theres a core to mem ratio but benching its higher the better, until the performance drops then you back off.


I know someone that runs his 7970 up around 1800mhz and beats most 7970s tbh


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 24, 2013)

You will absolutely see gains with overclocking the memory on gpus. While not as much as the core, it will still help scores a fair amount.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Is it safe to adjust mem volts. The highest i went on it is 1615mV



I would say 1700mV is 100% safe, even for 24/7 use.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> on water Id stay below 1700v
> 
> really depends on that ram tho, you said its at 1700mhz so im guessing it is Hynix. just edge up the ram gently and when its unstable add 10mv
> 
> ...



Me by chance ?


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 24, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> You will absolutely see gains with overclocking the memory on gpus. While not as much as the core, it will still help scores a fair amount.



It does help in games/benches that fills up the frame buffer quite a bit, like Metro LL and 3dmark/Valley.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 24, 2013)

finally got a full run on 3d11, I don't like these 13.8 betas. clocks and fps are down on 3d11.

if I change drivers, oc a bit more I may hit 12k total


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 24, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1122974?

This 3930k lets me beat my records without even trying. I mean... Look at the clocks. lol.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 24, 2013)

start doing some NO tess - CCC fully disabled runs and add to hwbot. 

should come in handy with the single gpu score


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

Seems 4.8Ghz is the limit with my A10-6800K. If i go any higher temp becomes a problem but i think thats pretty good considering i'm using a Hyper 212+


----------



## d1nky (Aug 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Seems 4.8Ghz is the limit with my A10-6800K. If i go any higher temp becomes a problem but i think thats pretty good considering i'm using a Hyper 212+



im sticking my Fx4100 in the loop this weekend, maybe tonight. give it a beasting and get some moar points.


BTW people, im now captain on the hwbot site. Im looking for an experienced bencher/overclocker to become another captain, preferably an intel guru.

ive changed the banner to the new tpu logo. and we're now in Christmas islands 

I urge people to fill their hearts and bench for techpowerup! team


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im sticking my Fx4100 in the loop this weekend, maybe tonight. give it a beasting and get some moar points.
> 
> 
> BTW people, im now captain on the hwbot site. Im looking for an experienced bencher/overclocker to become another captain, preferably an intel guru.
> ...



funny thing is at the same clocks my A10-6800K was faster than my FX 4100 in Benchmarks. We need to bench our chips against each other.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> funny thing is at the same clocks my A10-6800K was faster than my FX 4100 in Benchmarks. We need to bench our chips against each other.



LOL I got mine on a 12phase mobo and 360/240 rad loop


the 4100 is going to know what day it is


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> LOL I got mine on a 12phase mobo and 360/240 rad loop
> 
> 
> the 4100 is going to know what day it is



Mines was on the board i currently have. Run a few benchmarks at 4.8GHz and we can compare


----------



## OhWell (Aug 24, 2013)

Gonna do some 2D benchmarks to night on 3960X and 4770K but as I only got Win7 to play with I wonder if you guys know any tweaks?


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 24, 2013)

http://valid.canardpc.com/2895770

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1124196


----------



## cdawall (Aug 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im sticking my Fx4100 in the loop this weekend, maybe tonight. give it a beasting and get some moar points.
> 
> 
> BTW people, im now captain on the hwbot site. Im looking for an experienced bencher/overclocker to become another captain, preferably an intel guru.
> ...



I can jump in if you can't find a super intel guru. I know my way around them, but not an expert.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 24, 2013)

cdawall said:


> I can jump in if you can't find a super intel guru. I know my way around them, but not an expert.



yea thatll be good, plus I know you know the extreme stuff and are an active user.

I think there could actually be a few captains, but hopefully itll pick up and be like a community of benchers again


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea thatll be good, plus I know you know the extreme stuff and are an active user.
> 
> I think there could actually be a few captains, but hopefully itll pick up and be like a community of benchers again



I'll volunteer to be a captain


----------



## cdawall (Aug 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea thatll be good, plus I know you know the extreme stuff and are an active user.
> 
> I think there could actually be a few captains, but hopefully itll pick up and be like a community of benchers again



Just shoot me a PM with the info if you need me.


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2013)

I volunteer to be either High Priest, King of Kings, or filthy peasant.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

erocker said:


> I volunteer to be either High Priest, King of Kings, or filthy peasant.



Bench that 5800K


----------



## d1nky (Aug 24, 2013)

erocker said:


> I volunteer to be either High Priest, King of Kings, or filthy peasant.



erocker now has the only filthy peasant role, sorry the others durvelle took


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Bench that 5800K



It's coming... I have 7 on it now. I'm also digging around for an extra HDD to throw in some lesser systems.

Oh, I don't want to be filthy peasant anymore. You will refer to me as Glorious Dear Peasant from now on.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 24, 2013)

erocker said:


> It's coming... I have 7 on it now. I'm also digging around for an extra HDD to throw in some lesser systems.



Which I7?


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Which I7?



wIndows 7


----------



## d1nky (Aug 24, 2013)

erocker said:


> You will refer to me as Glorious Dear Peasant from now on.



youre a mod, im sure that could be sorted very easily 

sorry durvelle ya back to being High Priest, King of Kings, and a filthy peasant on wednesdays


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 24, 2013)

erocker said:


> wIndows 7



Shit, i guess im obsessed with I7s since i got mine in the mail... I see i7s everywhere!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

erocker said:


> It's coming... I have 7 on it now. I'm also digging around for an extra HDD to throw in some lesser systems.
> 
> Oh, I don't want to be filthy peasant anymore. You will refer to me as Glorious Dear Peasant from now on.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


>



Hey Durvelle, i heard you're having problems clocking your FX. Is it the loop or the CPU?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> youre a mod, im sure that could be sorted very easily
> 
> sorry durvelle ya back to being High Priest, King of Kings, and a filthy peasant on wednesdays





nice


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> youre a mod, im sure that could be sorted very easily



Yes, and it is done. All is good in the land of Glorious Dear Peasant. By my loving hand we will bring glorious victory.




Rangerjr1 said:


> Shit, i guess im obsessed with I7s since i got mine in the mail...



I got one of those too... Too darn hot to bench today though and I had my leaf-fanning slaves disposed of for looking directly at me.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Hey Durvelle, i heard you're having problems clocking your FX. Is it the loop or the CPU?



combination of above 

My cpu can't seem to achieve higher than 4.8GHz. I tired 5GHz @1.5675v but core 6 is unstable. I tried @1.58v and temps skyrocket to 78c and freezes


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> combination of above
> 
> My cpu can't seem to achieve higher than 4.8GHz. I tired 5GHz @1.5675v but core 6 is unstable. I tried @1.58v and temps skyrocket to 78c and freezes



Tell me your settings, i could try to help you. 

I need FSB, Multiplier, CPUNB volts and speed, HT speed, NB volts etc etc.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 24, 2013)

Ordering a couple more Phenom II chips to boost some points and snagged a s939 bench rig from the father in laws garage (DFI NF4) If anyone has some old s939 chips they want to see get the heck benched out of them send them my way. I will do like I did with my stack of s754 stuff.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Tell me your settings, i could try to help you.
> 
> I need FSB, Multiplier, CPUNB volts and speed, HT speed, NB volts etc etc.



FSB: 200
HT: 2600
CPU NB: 2400
Multi: 24
CPU NB: 1.325v
NB HT: 1.26v
NB: 1.8v
SB: 1.15v
CPU vcore: 1.5675v


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> FSB: 200
> HT: 2400
> CPU NB: 2600
> Multi: 24
> ...



Try 210-290 FSB, 1.35 CPUNB volts. 1.125 NB volts. 

Look for sweetspot voltage, mine was around 1.48-1.5 for 4.8. I ran 300FSB (299 in bios). Try with slow RAM at first, 1600 9-9-9-27 or something @1.65V.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Try 210-290 FSB, 1.35 CPUNB volts. 1.125 NB volts.
> 
> Look for sweetspot voltage, mine was around 1.48-1.5 for 4.8. I ran 300FSB (299 in bios). Try with slow RAM at first, 1600 9-9-9-27 or something @1.65V.



Can't raise FSB. RAM hates to be OC'd.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Can't raise FSB. RAM hates to be OC'd.



Lower the RAM multiplier then.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> FSB: 200
> HT: 2600
> CPU NB: 2400
> Multi: 24
> ...



stock cpunb is 2200mhz 1.25v  and HT 2600mhz 1.2v

motherboard northbridge is stock 1.1v

I could post my settings in pm, but don't tell people lol and maybe not sooo many volts


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Lower the RAM multiplier then.



Its at 1333MHz now. If i raise it even the slightest system won't boot


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Can't raise FSB. RAM hates to be OC'd.



I can help you with that. Do you have a link to a pic of your bios' memory settings?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> stock cpunb is 2200mhz 1.25v  and HT 2600mhz 1.2v
> 
> motherboard northbridge is stock 1.1v
> 
> I could post my settings in pm, but don't tell people lol and maybe not sooo many volts



sendem my way bud


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

erocker said:


> I can help you with that. Do you have a link to a pic of your bios' memory settings?



No i do not

But the ram is Corsair XMS3 8GB(2x4GB) DDR3 1333MHz


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> But the ram is Corsair XMS3 8GB(2x4GB) DDR3 1333MHz



Oh... I can find a pic.. Nope, I can't

It's not difficult to take a picture with a usb stick. The tertiary timings most likely need to be upped by one.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 24, 2013)

just a lil loosen of a couple timings gets to boot on anything tbh! ^^ thanks erocker in his new uniform!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

erocker said:


> Oh... I can find a pic.. Nope, I can't
> 
> It's not difficult to take a picture with a usb stick. The tertiary timings most likely need to be upped by one.



can't take a Pic right now as the rig is down


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> can't take a Pic right now as the rig is down



No hurries. I wish I still had my old RAM from my old AMD build in my sig. 1600mhz Elpida Hyper Cas6 works well.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

erocker said:


> No hurries. I wish I still had my old RAM from my old AMD build in my sig. 1600mhz Elpida Hyper Cas6 works well.



i'm thinking of buying some new RAM that can do 1866. And maybe a FX 8350


----------



## cdawall (Aug 24, 2013)

erocker said:


> Oh... I can find a pic.. Nope, I can't
> 
> It's not difficult to take a picture with a usb stick. The tertiary timings most likely need to be upped by one.



Those XMS3 sticks are a pain. Likely bumping it out to 11-11-11 with a high TRFC is going to be the best bet in getting them to clock at all. IIRC they have nanya on them for the most part.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Its at 1333MHz now. If i raise it even the slightest system won't boot



Yea doesnt surprise me, Corsair RAM is shit.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 24, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Yea doesnt surprise me, Corsair RAM is shit.



Ha you obviously weren't around for the good old days.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 24, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Ha you obviously weren't around for the good old days.



How would me knowing whether or not the Corsair RAM was good in the "good old days" change the present? Corsair RAM is shit. There's nothing to it. (I think Doms are good though, not sure.)


----------



## cdawall (Aug 24, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> How would me knowing whether or not the Corsair RAM was good in the "good old days" change the present? Corsair RAM is shit. There's nothing to it. (I think Doms are good though, not sure.)



Anything with a good set of D9's on it from crucial will clock. Freaksavior and myself have their old value ram that still does 2400mhz. They aren't bad you just have to know what to shop for and how to clock it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Yea doesnt surprise me, Corsair RAM is shit.



Recommend me some RAM


----------



## cdawall (Aug 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Recommend me some RAM



Shop around and read some reviews. Ram doesn't have to be expensive I run some samsung based low pro's and samsung based wintec ONE's. All of the sets were purchased for under $60 a set for 2x4GB kits.


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Anything with a good set of D9's on it from crucial will clock. Freaksavior and myself have their old value ram that still does 2400mhz. They aren't bad you just have to know what to shop for and how to clock it.



Next to impossible to find those CL 6 1.8v sticks anymore. 

Might be possible to find some Elpida Hypers still.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

need to sell these first


----------



## cdawall (Aug 24, 2013)

erocker said:


> Next to impossible to find those CL 6 1.8v sticks anymore.
> 
> Might be possible to find some Elpida Hypers still.



Freaksavior may actually have a set up for sale


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Freaksavior may actually have a set up for sale



were


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

anybody have an advanced copy of 3DMark 11


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Recommend me some RAM



G.Skill and Samsung if you want to be on the safe side (Preferably binned to 2133-2400.)


----------



## vega22 (Aug 24, 2013)

OhWell said:


> Gonna do some 2D benchmarks to night on 3960X and 4770K but as I only got Win7 to play with I wonder if you guys know any tweaks?



for most 2d stuff you want to type msconfig in the run box (win key+r) and select diagnostic startup so windows is as bloat free as possible. then it depends upon the bench, some you are best to go into advance boot options and change the number of cores, or ammount of ram used. some say locking the pcie helps.

one thing i would say you should google is copy wazza. this can knock lots of time off some of the longer cpu intensive benches like superpi 32m or wprime.


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2013)

1600 Cas 7 http://www.overclock.net/t/1401058/...ddr3-1600-w-cooling-fan-final-price-drop/0_20

If I could get money into my checking account right now, I'd swipe these up... Not as good as the cas6, but good for AMD systems either way.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

erocker said:


> 1600 Cas 7 http://www.overclock.net/t/1401058/...ddr3-1600-w-cooling-fan-final-price-drop/0_20
> 
> If I could get money into my checking account right now, I'd swipe these up... Not as good as the cas6, but good for AMD systems either way.


only 6GB


----------



## cdawall (Aug 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> only 6GB



Most good overclocking kits on the cheap will be 2x2gb or 3x2gb. The 3 stick kits are nice since you can bin the top two sticks for clocking.

And pm freaksavior on this forum I don't know if he still has them.


----------



## vega22 (Aug 24, 2013)

i cant wait for this 4770 to turn up so i can see how good these 2 sets i have here are.

i have a set of kinston lovo (hypers) which are 1600 cas 9 1.25v which i have had max out my sandy imc (@2200 mhz cas 9) and they didnt even break a sweat in the deneb (1880 ish cas8). my redlines (hynix h5t) i dont think will be as good (% wise) but i am hoping to hit 2400+ if i slacken them off some 



Durvelle27 said:


> Its at 1333MHz now. If i raise it even the slightest system won't boot



what timings/volts have you tried when you want to raise their speed?


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> only 6GB



For benching purposes it is enough.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> i cant wait for this 4770 to turn up so i can see how good these 2 sets i have here are.
> 
> i have a set of kinston lovo (hypers) which are 1600 cas 9 1.25v which i have had max out my sandy imc (@2200 mhz cas 9) and they didnt even break a sweat in the deneb (1880 ish cas8). my redlines (hynix h5t) i dont think will be as good (% wise) but i am hoping to hit 2400+ if i slacken them off some
> 
> ...



1.65v 9-9-9-24


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

erocker said:


> For benching purposes it is enough.



true


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> 1.65v 9-9-9-24



Try 2133 10-11-11-27


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Try 2133 10-11-11-27



you sure


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> you sure



What do you mean?


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> 1.65v 9-9-9-24



This is for 1333Mhz?



Rangerjr1 said:


> Try 2133 10-11-11-27



At what? 2 volts?!


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Recommend me some RAM



i would go with some G.Skill 2133 and whichever series you like and will fit. Ares are good and low profile. I run Snipers and they're pretty flexible


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 24, 2013)

erocker said:


> This is for 1333Mhz?
> 
> 
> 
> At what? 2 volts?!



1.65-1.75V assuming the RAM can do it, but you're right. Im expecting much from Corsair RAM...


----------



## vega22 (Aug 24, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Try 2133 10-11-11-27



i think 1866 might work on those timings if he is lucky.

i would try 9-11-10 28 for 1600 and if that failed 10-11-10 30 and then start upping the vdimm if it still wasnt playing ball. 

after that i would give up and swear at them.


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2013)

Those sticks might do 1600mhz at those timings.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Wait... His RAMs stock is 1333?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

erocker said:


> This is for 1333Mhz?
> 
> 
> 
> At what? 2 volts?!



1333MHz 1.5v 9-9-9-24  & 1600MHz 1.65v 9-9-9-24


----------



## vega22 (Aug 24, 2013)

idk which one it is but the imc will have a voltage setting which might also help 

try my first timing on 1866 once you can get them working at 1600mhz stock timings/volts.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> idk which one it is but the imc will have a voltage setting which might also help
> 
> try my first timing on 1866 once you can get them working at 1600mhz stock timings/volts.



i'll try


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 24, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> idk which one it is but the imc will have a voltage setting which might also help
> 
> try my first timing on 1866 once you can get them working at 1600mhz stock timings/volts.



It's the CPU_NB you'll want to adjust.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> It's the CPU_NB you'll want to adjust.



This.

Run 2600 CPUNB at 1.4V CPUNB volts to remove any possibilities that the CPUNB is limiting you RAM.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 24, 2013)

Doing some Haswell testing here on cold juice to night, only got like 4-5 litres that I got form a friend.

Only problem is that I suck big time on 2D benchmarks, my efficiency is really low compared to others.

This is what <i've been doing so far.











SP1M @5,6 GHz





SP1M @5,8 GHz





SP1M @6,1 GHz





SP1M @6,2 GHz, looks like that's max OC on this CPU for now as I'm all out of LN2






Need som help on how to use Wazza


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> This.
> 
> Run 2600 CPUNB at 1.4V CPUNB volts to remove any possibilities that the CPUNB is limiting you RAM.



CPU NB Is already at 2600MHz @1.325


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> CPU NB Is already at 2600MHz @1.325



Run 1.4.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 25, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Run 1.4.



Along with the ram at 1.8-1.9v just don't let the cpu volts go to low you will fry the imc.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 25, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Along with the ram at 1.8-1.9v just don't let the cpu volts go to low you will fry the imc.



I would not run the RAM at those volts.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 25, 2013)

I was able to get 

1600MHz 10-11-10-30 stock volts

Anything else and it won't boot


----------



## cdawall (Aug 25, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> I would not run the RAM at those volts.



Depends on the ram.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> I was able to get
> 
> 1600MHz 10-11-10-30 stock volts
> 
> Anything else and it won't boot



Oh man thats some really shitty RAM seriously. My RAM does 9-10-10-24 at 2133.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 25, 2013)

Spoke to soon won't boot into windows at those either. Tried uping to 1.65v and still nothing


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Spoke to soon won't boot into windows at those either. Tried uping to 1.65v and still nothing



Oh wow... Do yourself a favor and buy new RAM.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 25, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Oh wow... Do yourself a favor and buy new RAM.



Yea this RAM sucks


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Yea this RAM sucks



I suggest G.Skill or Samsung. G.Skill is easier to get a hold of, and get 1866-2400 binned RAM sticks so you have some flexibility. Not all 8350s can run 2400 RAM though, dinkys can. Mine cant. But in return mine clocks a lot higher with reasonable voltage


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 25, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> I suggest G.Skill or Samsung. G.Skill is easier to get a hold of, and get 1866-2400 binned RAM sticks so you have some flexibility. Not all 8350s can run 2400 RAM though, dinkys can. Mine cant. But in return mine clocks a lot higher with reasonable voltage



Thanks for the tip


**Update**

Was able to get my A10-6800k up to 5.02GHz


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/messages/rea...mid.1377394794244:71417413cd330f4853&refid=12



Cant see the pic.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 25, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Cant see the pic.



Fixed


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Fixed



Still cant see.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 25, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Still cant see.



It shows for me


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> It shows for me



Well i guess thats fine if you uploaded the pic for yourself.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 25, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Well i guess thats fine if you uploaded the pic for yourself.



I wonder if anybody else can see it


----------



## erocker (Aug 25, 2013)

Facebook pics won't work. Use www.techpowerup.org


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 25, 2013)

Might try to go higher like 5.4GHz


----------



## d1nky (Aug 25, 2013)

hey, been a few hours since I been on.

my fx4100 wouldn't bench pass 5ghz. got 3 top spots tho.


@marsey and ohwell, nice on the intel front! even if the benches aren't top they should net us some points so upload what you can, unless youre a No.1 kind of guy!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 25, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hey, been a few hours since I been on.
> 
> my fx4100 wouldn't bench pass 5ghz. got 3 top spots tho.
> 
> ...



Post scores


I was able to get my A10-6800k up to 5.02GHz. Trying for 5.2GHz.


----------



## buildzoid (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm benching right now and got 14.93 in cinebench at 5.2Ghz. In my endeavor I found that cinebench hits higher scores using 1333 @ 7-7-7-21 1T than at 1600 @ 9-9-9-24 2T. The next thing I found is that the first cinebench run is gonna be slower than all the one after it. The last is that there are a few background processes that help cinebech run faster I don't know which exactly they are but it seems that their java related


----------



## d1nky (Aug 25, 2013)

OhWell said:


> Doing some Haswell testing here on cold juice to night, only got like 4-5 litres that I got form a friend.
> 
> Only problem is that I suck big time on 2D benchmarks, my efficiency is really low compared to others.
> 
> ...



I see what you mean, those scores would net top10 spots. 

best superpi 1M Ln2 6.5ghz 5.453s

wprime 32m 6.3ghz 3.547s

maybe its in the clocks. 

I found this on wazza, however ive never used it http://youtu.be/Z2VdSWktL_g


----------



## buildzoid (Aug 25, 2013)

Just hit 15.01 points by tweaking ram timings


----------



## d1nky (Aug 25, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> Just hit 15.01 points by tweaking ram timings



what hardware and cooling you got?


----------



## buildzoid (Aug 25, 2013)

A 3960X @ 5.2Ghz under water combined with 16GB of black vengeance 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 running at 1333 7-7-7-21 with tweaked secondary and tertiary timings running the ram @ 1.7v and the CPU at 1.63
Update I just hit 15.03 but my screen is 2560x1080 and so the screenshot is too big for hwbot in the state it's in so can I resize it or something.
I also wanna say that if any one needs help getting that .01 points on cinebench I'm here to help


----------



## d1nky (Aug 25, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> A 3960X @ 5.2Ghz under water combined with 16GB of black vengeance 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 running at 1333 7-7-7-21 with tweaked secondary and tertiary timings running the ram @ 1.7v and the CPU at 1.63
> Update I just hit 15.03 but my screen is 2560x1080 and so the screenshot is too big for hwbot in the state it's in so can I resize it or something.



yea I think paint can even let you resize it tbh. or upload to techpowerup or imageshack (which resizes) then download it again.

and nice hardware, a couple guys with 3960x.  

man you should be able to get some good aquamark, 3dmark 03 runs with a moderate gpu (its a 2d test basically)


best h20 3960x cinebench 15.5, man youre so close!


----------



## buildzoid (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah I know I'm close but my ram is just so incredibly bad and I think I need 1.65+ v for 5.3 ghz and that's just too damn high for my peace of mind.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 25, 2013)

With core volts up 1.65v isn't bad.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 25, 2013)

D1nky FX 4100 @5GHz







vs

Durvelle27  A10-6800K @5.02GHz


----------



## vega22 (Aug 25, 2013)

d1nky said:


> @marsey and ohwell, nice on the intel front! even if the benches aren't top they should net us some points so upload what you can, unless youre a No.1 kind of guy!



i dont know anyone who dislikes gold cups dude 

but for the team game only the top score from each hardware class counts from each team. the rest still get the user points but not team.

its getting the team points we want to worry (wrong word but...) about and its by the friendly competition within the team which pushes everybody to get the best scores.

like how now i have an itch to go play with 3dmark 11


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 25, 2013)

It's good to see team TPU benching!

You guys running Intel Sandy B, Ivy B and Sandy B-E systems might want to try the XTU bench, there's some good points to be had. 

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/xtu/


----------



## buildzoid (Aug 26, 2013)

Gonna be getting some new ram sometime this week so I'll re bench cinebench and have a crack at xtu on the weekend and hwbot prime since that's quick and easy.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 26, 2013)

I've got these submitted today 

http://hwbot.org/submission/2418259_ohwell_3dmark11___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_780_25410_marks


http://hwbot.org/submission/2418260_ohwell_3dmark_vantage___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_780_69763_marks

Got a few points for the team


----------



## vega22 (Aug 26, 2013)

we need to try and get people from all over the world joining. 

then we will always have people with some cold winter air to play


----------



## d1nky (Aug 26, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> we need to try and get people from all over the world joining.
> 
> then we will always have people with some cold winter air to play



we need to get any people joining lol

im waiting on a few more FX people to get benching, seems ive shamed them by smashing the 8350 scores


----------



## vega22 (Aug 27, 2013)

its too warm for me dude, i know i wont do very well with what i have in 20c air :|


----------



## d1nky (Aug 27, 2013)

Well we've met the 4000 point achievement, we're about 1k away from top 100.

if 10 people were to hit 100 points etc we could do this!!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> Well we've met the 4000 point achievement, we're about 1k away from top 100.
> 
> if 10 people were to hit 100 points etc we could do this!!
> 
> ...



i could do some 3DMarkk 11 runs and try to get the top 8320 score


----------



## d1nky (Aug 27, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> i could do some 3DMarkk 11 runs and try to get the top 8320 score



hwbot 3d/graphics benches aren't categorised by cpu, its gpu vs gpu with any processor.

so youll see that although possibly the best 7970/8320 itll be ranked 100th or so because the other 7970s are paired with 4770/3770/3930k etc


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hwbot 3d/graphics benches aren't categorised by cpu, its gpu vs gpu with any processor.
> 
> so youll see that although possibly the best 7970/8320 itll be ranked 100th or so because the other 7970s are paired with 4770/3770/3930k etc



Yes I know. I meant I will OC my CPU further and try to get the highest CPU score than do GPU.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hwbot 3d/graphics benches aren't categorised by cpu, its gpu vs gpu with any processor.
> 
> so youll see that although possibly the best 7970/8320 itll be ranked 100th or so because the other 7970s are paired with 4770/3770/3930k etc


This is a good point. THough doing well individually well assist the team to an extent, being the highest overall in each benchmark is where you get the TPP point to move you up in place. Sadly, AMD has no place in 3D benchmarking for top scores compared to Intel. Still bench it of course, but the Globals and higher TPP in 3D will be under Intel hardware.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 27, 2013)

Im planning on a 3770k at some point and maybe next year play with some pots if I can.

The only advantage to amd processors is there aren't many submissions compared to intel and its kind of easy to get top spots (h20/air) in cpu benches.

but as you say any benches that are high enough earn points, so bench on!!


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 27, 2013)

I wouldnt call that an advantage... the more submissions made with XX hardware, the more boints you can achieve with that hardware.


----------



## vega22 (Aug 27, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Yes I know. I meant I will OC my CPU further and try to get the highest CPU score than do GPU.



its pcmark and the other 2d tests you want to run dude, that will give you the best returns as that cpu will hinder the 3d scores 

maybe to a lesser degree in the older ones like 03/01/am and such.


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 27, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> I wouldnt call that an advantage... the more submissions made with XX hardware, the more boints you can achieve with that hardware.



Ya collecting points with AMD is a slow process.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 27, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Ya collecting points with AMD is a slow process.


Depends on the CPU (intel and AMD really). I know our very own IMOG got some BIG boints with a couple of AMD CPUs... PH I X4 965 I believe was one of them? But for 3D it just is not the way to go to max out your boints.


----------



## vega22 (Aug 27, 2013)

the way the boints work is the more popular the hardware is (more submissions) the more boints you get for being first and that of course has a knock on effect of giving more down the whole leaderboard.

it was upto 50 for hardware and 75 for global but i think its changed and now you can get many more for global.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 27, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> the way the boints work is the more popular the hardware is (more submissions) the more boints you get for being first and that of course has a knock on effect of giving more down the whole leaderboard.
> 
> it was upto 50 for hardware and 75 for global but i think its changed and now you can get many more for global.


Spot on!


----------



## buildzoid (Aug 27, 2013)

I ordered my new 2133 ram yesterday so I plan to smash our team records for wprime 32m superPi 1m on the weekend along with taking the top spot for 6x cpu cinebench with h2o. 

BTW d1nky you should go and see if you can get a cpu-z validation at 5.6 ghz on 2 cores because the tpu clockspeed record is 5.1ghz using  phase change cooling which is pathetic when you can run cinebench at 5.4ghz.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 27, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> I ordered my new 2133 ram yesterday so I plan to smash our team records for wprime 32m superPi 1m on the weekend along with taking the top spot for 6x cpu cinebench with h2o.
> 
> BTW d1nky you should go and see if you can get a cpu-z validation at 5.6 ghz on 2 cores because the tpu clockspeed record is 5.1ghz using  phase change cooling which is pathetic when you can run cinebench at 5.4ghz.



I never realised that, thanks for spotting it out. I can boot on more if I try, and thats all 8 cores/threads.

ill try find my highest cpu screenie and submit

(man my hwbot prime was 5.55ghz no cpuz tab tho  )

edit: its too hot to boot up at 5.6ghz ill try when the heat has fucked off


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I never realised that, thanks for spotting it out. I can boot on more if I try, and thats all 8 cores/threads.
> 
> ill try find my highest cpu screenie and submit
> 
> (man my hwbot prime was 5.55ghz no cpuz tab tho  )



I thought i was gonna be able to get the highest A10-6800K spot turns out only 20 ppl benched it and all of them are at 6GHz on LN


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 27, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> I ordered my new 2133 ram yesterday so I plan to smash our team records for wprime 32m superPi 1m on the weekend along with taking the top spot for 6x cpu cinebench with h2o.
> 
> BTW d1nky you should go and see if you can get a cpu-z validation at 5.6 ghz on 2 cores because the tpu clockspeed record is 5.1ghz using  phase change cooling which is pathetic when you can run cinebench at 5.4ghz.


Ram speeds will not matter too much in Wprime, but SPi 32M it will.


----------



## buildzoid (Aug 27, 2013)

I know the ram isn't too important but I got it to for cinebench and Pi because my current ram is a set of heavily retimed 1333 which is a problem going against people with 2133 or 2400 mhz ram plus I found a buyer for the old set which is from the when ram was cheap.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 27, 2013)

OK guys, I've now submitted CPUz freq, SuperPI 1M and 32M, Pifast. Next up is XTU, Ubench and Cinebench 11.5



http://www.hwbot.org/team/techpowerup/

That will give us a few points

EDIT!  ehh! how do you run XTU??

EDIT2:  NVM, I downloaded the wrong version


----------



## buildzoid (Aug 28, 2013)

I think we should make a some sort system for sharing tips and tricks like a list of all system necessary processes for whe you're freeing resources and  any other useful info you find out about certain benchmarks like if super pi benefits from multi channel ram more than from simply faster ram.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 28, 2013)

I kind of want to contribute with my 3930k and 7970. But idk where to start, someone encourage me.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok guys, i went on Hwbot and joined our team. Which benchmark should i run?


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 28, 2013)

Just go to the Benchmarks on HWbot and bring them all up. Do the ones that give points and read the rules for the submission. The rules will give you a sample of the screen shot and what you need to make it valid.



buildzoid said:


> I think we should make a some sort system for sharing tips and tricks like a list of all system necessary processes for whe you're freeing resources and  any other useful info you find out about certain benchmarks like if super pi benefits from multi channel ram more than from simply faster ram.


That's a really good idea!


----------



## vega22 (Aug 28, 2013)

for super pi mhz is king. how you get the highest mhz all depends upon the hardware as while some will be much faster in single some will run dual(maybe even higher) at the same speeds.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 28, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> for super pi mhz is king. how you get the highest mhz all depends upon the hardware as while some will be much faster in single some will run dual(maybe even higher) at the same speeds.



Ill be doing some serious benching when i get my water loop parts.

Edit: Never mind. Uploading/linking images is a pain in the ass.

Edit 2:


----------



## d1nky (Aug 28, 2013)

nice one guys! ^^

superpi also works better on XP sp3 if you want to go that far!

@ranger just download and install all the cpu benchmarks (maybe some 3d) and work through them with a list of highest H20 scores for that setup.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 28, 2013)

I will soon have my GPU's under water as well as replacing the MSI motherboard with the ASUS MAXIMUS VI EXTREME. After I have completed my updated Haswell build I will see what I can contribute.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 28, 2013)

Just a note for ya, that m6e won't get you any further overclocking wise. Unless you go cold. Its not worth the cost.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 28, 2013)

Already own it. I bought it about a month ago. Oh well...


----------



## buildzoid (Aug 28, 2013)

The M6E will have m nice ram timing options so you can take advantage of that. But as far as CPU speed is concerned motherboards do very little with haswell because the main output VRM is on the cpu substrate itself. 
The M6E also has really good PCIe lane routing where the main card is always run directly to the CPU.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 28, 2013)

Boards didnt do much for SB/IB either and their VRM's were not on the CPU. A lot of people think that they need an expensive board to run high clocks when the reality is, an ASrock Z77 Extreme 4 will push your IB CPU to its ambient cooling limits and brush it off. 

Its even worse with Haswell.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 28, 2013)

I am looking for a little bit more stability when running two 780's overclocked as well as the cpu....


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 28, 2013)

Any board that supports two cards will be stable.


----------



## buildzoid (Aug 28, 2013)

The X79 platform is really dependent on the board to the point where some boards hit 200mhz more than others using the same voltage


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 28, 2013)

Dinky stop going offline!


----------



## OhWell (Aug 28, 2013)

Just ran 3DMark 06 at medium clocks but still got 28,4 GTPP and 1,8 HTPP for the team 

http://hwbot.org/submission/2419214_ohwell_3dmark06_2x_geforce_gtx_780_37087_marks


----------



## cdawall (Aug 28, 2013)

http://hwbot.org/submission/2419252_cdawall_cinebench_r11.5_athlon_ii_x3_435_3.13_points

working on taking some points for these things.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 28, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Any board that supports two cards will be stable.



you forget about clocking VGAs hard, and some cards needing additional 3.3 V from PCIe. NOt all boards offer added power delivery for PCIe.

OC is more than JUST CPU, or JUST memory...

For CPU OC, yeah, most boards are equal, but power consumption of VRM(board heat) and other seemingly small items (T-Topology) can have a HUGE impact on performance and the longevity of an OC.


For benching...air, yeah, not too much will matter..it's more about BIOS support for pushing the memory you are using.



cdawall said:


> http://hwbot.org/submission/2419252_cdawall_cinebench_r11.5_athlon_ii_x3_435_3.13_points
> 
> working on taking some points for these things.




I was hoping to see you in this thread.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 28, 2013)

its good to see dave in here giving advice, thanks man!


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 28, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> you forget about clocking VGAs hard, and some cards needing additional 3.3 V from PCIe. NOt all boards offer added power delivery for PCIe.
> 
> OC is more than JUST CPU, or JUST memory...
> 
> ...


I didn't forget a thing. I clocked two 7970's to the moon on an Asrock Z77 Extreme 3 for Pete's sake. No extra power for PCIe, nothing. Maybe I was lucky. 

Perhaps the HIS 7970 IceQ x2 doesnt require that extra power, while 780's do? I don't know. 

I hear ya, and believe ya, just havent experienced 'instability' yet across a couple of low end boards with high end cards.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 28, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I was hoping to see you in this thread.



Give me a bit I will get some clocking done. Just wish I had some good parts down while I have time here in Houston. Oh well.







Need to weasel my way up to first for the team again it has been a while. Got a TK-42 sitting in the box that should be good for a handful of first place spots.


----------



## DOM (Aug 28, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> I didn't forget a thing. I clocked two 7970's to the moon on an Asrock Z77 Extreme 3 for Pete's sake. No extra power for PCIe, nothing. Maybe I was lucky.
> 
> Perhaps the HIS 7970 IceQ x2 doesnt require that extra power, while 780's do? I don't know.
> 
> I hear ya, and believe ya, just havent experienced 'instability' yet across a couple of low end boards with high end cards.




Is the mvg one that doesn't have that extra power?

I ran 3770k 6+ghz and cf 7970 also and did get some good scores 

only reason I see ppl get the 300+ mb are for 3-4 cards and if they need the space to run the cards on ln2


----------



## DOM (Aug 28, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Give me a bit I will get some clocking done. Just wish I had some good parts down while I have time here in Houston. Oh well.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130828/Capture804.png
> 
> Need to weasel my way up to first for the team again it has been a while. Got a TK-42 sitting in the box that should be good for a handful of first place spots.


I should join tpu  but I gave up ocing 

but nice seeing tpu getting more ppl back into this even though the bot is poorly run lol


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Aug 28, 2013)

Dinky come online i need help!


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 28, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> I didn't forget a thing. I clocked two 7970's to the moon on an Asrock Z77 Extreme 3 for Pete's sake. No extra power for PCIe, nothing. Maybe I was lucky.
> 
> Perhaps the HIS 7970 IceQ x2 doesnt require that extra power, while 780's do? I don't know.
> 
> I hear ya, and believe ya, just havent experienced 'instability' yet across a couple of low end boards with high end cards.



You don't push hard enough. when going for frequency, it can matter a bit, but more for 3D points...


Of course, some boards have better PCIe power delivery than others, but to compare the EX4 to a $400 board specifically designed for benchmarking...I do not believe it's as cut and dry as you say. it's very close, no doubt...but in NO WAY is it directly equal. BIOS plays too big of a role, and the high-end OC boards tend to get more BIOS support.


Of course, I am one of just maybe 5 people that seem to think PCIe 3.3V power is important. But it was important enough for Shammy to point out why the Maximus V Extreme had VRM between the PCIe slots specifically for 3.3V, and offered the ability to adjust 3.3V line in BIOS...


Also, you don't have to "believe me". I don't come up with ANY of this info, I am merely relating tips. XD...and they aren't MY tips... I only give tips for 24/7 since no one else does.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 28, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> You don't push hard enough.






:shadedshu

Doesnt push hard enough... OH MAN, I think I just pee'd in my drawers a little laughing at that statement... wow.




Being serious, something tells me that dude will not be frankensteining his cards or going ln2...which THEN would want that extra power at hte pcie slot. We can both make up scenarios to which is needed. I was just sharing my experience with it is all.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 28, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Of course, I am one of just maybe 5 people that seem to think PCIe 3.3V power is important. But it was important enough for Shammy to point out why the Maximus V Extreme had VRM between the PCIe slots specifically for 3.3V, and offered the ability to adjust 3.3V line in BIOS...


Make that 6. I specifically look for an extra PCI-e lane power connector when buying boards I know will be pushed hard with multiple cards. My P55 FTW had one, my X48-T3RS had one, and this RIVE obviously has one. I think it's a highly underrated feature on high-end boards. This notion was reassured when I was talking with Shammy last year.


EarthDog said:


> :shadedshu
> 
> Doesnt push hard enough... OH MAN, I think I just pee'd in my drawers a little laughing at that statement... wow.



I had a good laugh as well


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 28, 2013)

man i can't get 4.8GHz stable on my CPU anymore


----------



## vega22 (Aug 28, 2013)

while amd started the ball rolling intel really took it to a whole new level with sandy b. yes the be chips were the 1st mainstream unlocked cpu sandy just made it so it was fool proof and so much came down to the chip and not the board. i had my 25k in a cheap z68, a higher end z68 and a mid ranged z77 and it was just as fast in them all. ok the higher end z68 could do the same speeds on less voltage (24 phase vs 4 in the z68 and 12 in the z77) but it wouldnt go any faster in it.

dave i totally agree dude, people do focus too much on just some aspects of overclocking when for the best day to day system you want to find the sweetspot where everything is tweaked a little bit to make the most of its performance. i have ben a long time fan of pcie clocking for 3d bench runs but it too comes with its own risks.

as for the extra power, i think thats more needed with the older cards which would suck that much juice all day under load than todays which need to be cold to run fast enough.


----------



## buildzoid (Aug 28, 2013)

My HD 7970 does take voltage adjustments but won't scale very well past 1150mhz on 1150mv. Any suggestions cuz I wanna get into 3d benching but my card won't hit 1.2ghz even at 1.3v and my temps are sub 65 at 100% load so those are non issue.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 29, 2013)

Some boards REQUIRE you to use it with SLI/CFx... Like EVGA iirc.

I also agree with what dave said, but this is a hwbot overclocking thread where we care less about that stuff. Good memeory clocking, cpu clocking, plx if a few gpus, good power delivery... Done. That discussion in this context really has no relevance I'm afraid.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 29, 2013)

DOM said:


> I should join tpu  but I gave up ocing
> 
> but nice seeing tpu getting more ppl back into this even though the bot is poorly run lol



You should been a while since I have seen you post away.


----------



## DOM (Aug 29, 2013)

cdawall said:


> You should been a while since I have seen you post away.


Been 53days since I submitted on the bot but I stopped ocing no more funds for it plus got another baby on the way XD lol


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 29, 2013)

Got a Tek 9 FAT I can borrow? 

And congrats!


----------



## DOM (Aug 29, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Got a Tek 9 FAT I can borrow?
> 
> And congrats!


Idk if I wanna even keep it... wanna buy it  

so when you going to catch up to me


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 29, 2013)

Lol, I probably won't catch you! 

But yeah, lets talk about borrowing or buying that thing...


----------



## vega22 (Aug 29, 2013)

z87 oc and 4770k just turned up


----------



## cdawall (Aug 29, 2013)

Anyone know whats up with the hwbot forums? Need to get a cpu added.

This CPU if anyone knows how to get in touch with the bodies in charge.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 29, 2013)

Massman has an account here, you could try a PM.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 29, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Massman has an account here, you could try a PM.



I thought he got banned?


----------



## d1nky (Aug 29, 2013)

we got another guy posting scores, but he hasn't said anything on here. I think he's shy lol


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 29, 2013)

cdawall said:


> I thought he got banned?





WHUT...




That's pretty funny to me.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 29, 2013)

There is no point running 3Dmark 01-05 with the 3960X water cooled right? and not in Win7?
From what I know they're all dependent on CPU speed and GPU's don't matter that much at least not in SLI/CFX? And they all work best in XP like Aquamark?


----------



## DOM (Aug 29, 2013)

OhWell said:


> There is no point running 3Dmark 01-05 with the 3960X water cooled right? and not in Win7?
> From what I know they're all dependent on CPU speed and GPU's don't matter that much at least not in SLI/CFX? And they all work best in XP like Aquamark?



I ran some scores better in w7 then xp only one for sure you need xp for 01

and yes cpu speed matters on most but doesn't mean your nnot going to get any points


----------



## OhWell (Aug 29, 2013)

DOM said:


> I ran some scores better in w7 then xp only one for sure you need xp for 01
> 
> and yes cpu speed matters on most but doesn't mean your nnot going to get any points



There's no point running them with HT on as they can't utilize all the threads anyway from what I've read


----------



## DOM (Aug 29, 2013)

OhWell said:


> There's no point running them with HT on as they can't utilize all the threads anyway from what I've read


Yeah 01-05 don't need ht or 6cores you can even run 2c


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 29, 2013)

OhWell said:


> There's no point running them with HT on as they can't utilize all the threads anyway from what I've read



If it's only single-threaded, then CPU speed will make a huge difference.


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> we got another guy posting scores, but he hasn't said anything on here. I think he's shy lol



Are you talking about me? 

Was bored, and just checked my max daily clock on my A6.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 30, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> WHUT...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh been wrong before. Could have sworn he stepped on someone's toes.


----------



## vega22 (Aug 30, 2013)

http://valid.canardpc.com/2897426

first go oc


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 30, 2013)

DOM said:


> Been 53days since I submitted on the bot but I stopped ocing no more funds for it plus got another baby on the way XD lol



Congrats on the new baby! 

If happen to have a dewar you want to sell let me know.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 30, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/2897426
> 
> first go oc



Not bad. Going to push RAM now or keep going on the CPU?


----------



## vega22 (Aug 30, 2013)

had to go to work so nothing but once i grab a bite i might put the core back to stock and see if i can get anything out of the ram.

really am interested to know about the ram as i only saw good things with them at the time i got them and on sandy i was unable to see what they can really do 

i am hoping 2400 cas 11 tbh but who knows?

i should of said first go ocing haswell btw, not any oc 






happy with that


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 31, 2013)

Beat that



bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## d1nky (Aug 31, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Beat that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



durvelle pulling out the bigs guns I see


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 31, 2013)

d1nky said:


> durvelle pulling out the bigs guns I see





#2 CineBench score


http://hwbot.org/submission/2420423_durvelle27_cinebench_r11.5_mobile_pentium_4_2.8ghz_0.37_points


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 31, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> #2 CineBench score
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2420423_durvelle27_cinebench_r11.5_mobile_pentium_4_2.8ghz_0.37_points



Out of two...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 31, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Out of two...



Still number #2


----------



## vega22 (Sep 1, 2013)

United Kingdom MARSEY99

You gained a new achievement: contribute 300 points to your team

wewt!!!!

now to get 500 team points


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 1, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> #2 CineBench score
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2420423_durvelle27_cinebench_r11.5_mobile_pentium_4_2.8ghz_0.37_points



Nice one Durvelle


----------



## d1nky (Sep 1, 2013)

hey I haven't had time to bench, should have a couple more chips to put on am3+ if all goes ok.

plus I got to beat johan at cinebench!!

BENCH ON!


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 1, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hey I haven't had time to bench, should have a couple more chips to put on am3+ if all goes ok.
> 
> plus I got to beat johan at cinebench!!
> 
> BENCH ON!



I'm game Bro. Bring it on!!


----------



## d1nky (Sep 1, 2013)

my loop isn't at its best and ambients are quite high.

in short; ive got a kink, mx2, and bad seat!


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 1, 2013)

A temp fix for a kink is some regular hose clams from the hardware store. I use them to help with the same issue!


----------



## d1nky (Sep 1, 2013)

my angled fittings should be here tomorrow and ill do the whole lapping etc.

its a real tight bend from block to rad. tbh I should of completed my loop ages ago but haven't bothered.


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 1, 2013)

d1nky said:


> my angled fittings should be here tomorrow and ill do the whole lapping etc.
> 
> its a real tight bend from block to rad. tbh I should of completed my loop ages ago but haven't bothered.



You've still been doing quite well in the benched reguardless!!


----------



## vega22 (Sep 1, 2013)

air temp is what is holding me back atm.

that and i know sweet fa about what i am doing overclocking haswell xD


----------



## d1nky (Sep 2, 2013)

just a lil bump and reminder that we need more players, 

we're 118th overall and about 1k away from top 100!

I know a few that should be joining and submitting soon, I may have some other hardware and submit a few more this week, hopefully!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> just a lil bump and reminder that we need more players,
> 
> we're 118th overall and about 1k away from top 100!
> 
> I know a few that should be joining and submitting soon, I may have some other hardware and submit a few more this week, hopefully!



What are you getting on cinebench atm D1nky( i messed up the first bench i posted on bot but 8.4 is currently my max) and im going to post some benches on the bot but its a pain in the ass entering and proveing an amd system , is there an easy way for amd systems like XTU that Hwbot likes and accepts for Amd systems because manually each time is not fun.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 2, 2013)

my best was 9.37 (not recorded) and 9.33 submitted, but some mofo came and destroyed that with a 9.57!

you should be able to use the ''repopulate field'' itll have the config saved and just change the clocks.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> my best was 9.37 (not recorded) and 9.33 submitted, but some mofo came and destroyed that with a 9.57!
> 
> you should be able to use the ''repopulate field'' itll have the config saved and just change the clocks.



Lol we all know who 


My best is 8.34 not recorded but 8.29 recorded


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> my best was 9.37 (not recorded) and 9.33 submitted, but some mofo came and destroyed that with a 9.57!
> 
> you should be able to use the ''repopulate field'' itll have the config saved and just change the clocks.



good scores ill try that ,since i have only submitted once i didnt realise:shadedshu
need to sort out a benching drive (OS) as im on my main and only rig and Os, so i wouldnt want to kill something and i must be close with the ammount of bsd's and hangs ive had

9.37 whut  ive clearly some work todo to get anywhere near you two then


----------



## d1nky (Sep 2, 2013)

my advice is to find the oldest/slowest HDD you can find, create many partitions of around 30gb each. 

use RT7 Lite, and strip all the fat from the OS iso/folder. create a new usb bootable iso.

install 2 OS partitions with drivers etc, use and abuse 1. then when that's corrupted clone the fresh and carry on. 


The reason I say a slow HDD is because, using air/watercooling the amount of time it spends loading between tests etc. the temps will drop dramatically. If good enough cooling then itll drop to near idle again! example; 3d11 between tests!


this was a trick I used when on all air, it helped and I done pretty well!


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> my best was 9.37 (not recorded) and 9.33 submitted, but some mofo came and destroyed that with a 9.57!
> 
> you should be able to use the ''repopulate field'' itll have the config saved and just change the clocks.





Durvelle27 said:


> Lol we all know who
> 
> 
> My best is 8.34 not recorded but 8.29 recorded



Ya but this mofo was running at 5.533 @1.75v with LLC .



theoneandonlymrk said:


> good scores ill try that ,since i have only submitted once i didnt realise:shadedshu
> need to sort out a benching drive (OS) as im on my main and only rig and Os, so i wouldnt want to kill something and i must be close with the ammount of bsd's and hangs ive had
> 
> 9.37 whut  ive clearly some work todo to get anywhere near you two then



You just have to find your max comfort zone, how far do you want to push it. !


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> my advice is to find the oldest/slowest HDD you can find, create many partitions of around 30gb each.
> 
> use RT7 Lite, and strip all the fat from the OS iso/folder. create a new usb bootable iso.
> 
> ...


I use a Western Digtal 320GB 3GB/s Drive when benching.


----------



## vega22 (Sep 2, 2013)

you want your boot drive to have 1 10gb partition and 2 4gb partitions. and then a 4th where you can keep all the benchmarks, drivers, tweakers and utilities you use.

personally i install a bare os, any drivers i need and then back it up to another drive should the worst happen and i lose that drive too.

10gb is plenty but its for the copy wazza you need the 2nd 2 partitions. i could copy and paste the info but it was rawz who wrote it and deserves the credit.

http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=35053

i know benchtech did an app which will do it for you (and a host of other things too) if you want to do it that way but i found playing about with the file sizes manually worked better.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 5, 2013)

people you got 15 days of benching, and then youre crunching for tpus warm up then the bigger crunch!

you have no choice tbh 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190156


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 7, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1189598?

Is this tess disabled run of any use at all?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 7, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1189598?
> 
> Is this tess disabled run of any use at all?



Trade 7970s with you


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Trade 7970s with you



Pro tip: Dont buy XFX next time!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 7, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Pro tip: Dont buy XFX next time!



i got a great deal on it


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> i got a great deal on it



Well buy Sapphire next time! Sapphire is the EVGA equivalent for AMD! Submitted the score, seems im the second highest after a SLI 780 hahaha!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 7, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Well buy Sapphire next time! Sapphire is the EVGA equivalent of Nvidia! Submitted the score, seems im the second highest after a SLI 780 hahaha!



We trade


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> We trade



You'd like that wouldnt you? hahahah


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 7, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> You'd like that wouldnt you? hahahah



Yes Yes i would


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Yes Yes i would



Just got a custom loop so i decided to do some benching, it passes 1340/1890 every time!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 7, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Just got a custom loop so i decided to do some benching, it passes 1340/1890 every time!



I'm struggling to get above 1270/1850 @1.3v


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> I'm struggling to get above 1270/1850 @1.3v



Well it sounds like a perfectly normal 7970. Im just lucky to get a golden card.

Btw.

... I cant post pictures...


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 7, 2013)

There we go

NOW ITS SMALL AGAIN?!?! WHY?!?!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 7, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Well it sounds like a perfectly normal 7970. Im just lucky to get a golden card.
> 
> Btw.
> 
> ... I cant post pictures...


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Best single GPU! And second best over all!

I was supposed to disable tess right?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 7, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> http://s22.postimg.org/z19s9c3pd/I_like.jpg
> 
> Best single GPU! And second best over all!
> 
> I was supposed to disable tess right?



lol your reading it wrong. Thats member ranking not worldwide 

Worldwide

Single GPU: 88th out of 454

Single HD 7970: 31st out of 93


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> lol your reading it wrong. Thats member ranking not worldwide
> 
> Worldwide
> 
> ...



I mean in our team! Isnt that right?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 7, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> I mean in our team! Isnt that right?



ah yes


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## d1nky (Sep 7, 2013)

nice, im back benching soon as ive had food and caught on fourm stuff!


----------



## vega22 (Sep 7, 2013)

i hate 13 as i need to run all 3 and their demo's.

i keep getting board after the 1st one (165k btw) and ending it early xD

erocker has the top single card in 3d 11 p if you want a bench which has had more playing


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 7, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/843414

#Depressing #so #close #god #fucking #dammit #better #get #you #some #points #@ #Hwbot #team.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Guys, i am officially in the hall of fame of water cooled single GPU. Im freaking happy.


----------



## vega22 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/843414
> 
> #Depressing #so #close #god #fucking #dammit #better #get #you #some #points #@ #Hwbot #team.



you do know that benchmark doesn't score any points right?

http://hwbot.org/benchmarks/videocard

dom has you beat too, but i think he benches for another team?


----------



## d1nky (Sep 8, 2013)

@ marsey my best 7950 with fx8350 was 7998 valid (8500 or something no tess)

oc that gpu man!

@ranger you are killing it, those clocks are beast!

yea cpuz mem/cpu tabs and gpuz.

hes new to hwbot be cool!


----------



## vega22 (Sep 8, 2013)

yea man, for benching 3d tests that amd cpu is really going to hold you back :|

with my 2600k it was doing 8.5 at stock clocks with older drivers.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 8, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> you do know that benchmark doesn't score any points right?
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmarks/videocard
> 
> dom has you beat too, but i think he benches for another team?



Fixed it, added CPUz and GPUz.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 8, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> yea man, for benching 3d tests that amd cpu is really going to hold you back :|
> 
> with my 2600k it was doing 8.5 at stock clocks with older drivers.



im too poor to own intel tho lol

I reckon if I had a block on it and paired with a 3770k or something on this loop, id definitely be competing in 3d benches.

and rangers submission is fixed now, so he should get points?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 8, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im too poor to own intel tho lol
> 
> I reckon if I had a block on it and paired with a 3770k or something on this loop, id definitely be competing in 3d benches.
> 
> and rangers submission is fixed now, so he should get points?



Trade your 8350 for a 2600K or 3770K


----------



## d1nky (Sep 8, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Trade your 8350 for a 2600K or 3770K



I keep on hinting but don't think anyones that stupid lol


----------



## DOM (Sep 8, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> you do know that benchmark doesn't score any points right?
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmarks/videocard
> 
> dom has you beat too, but i think he benches for another team?


Yeah I oc for another team but stopped ocing


----------



## d1nky (Sep 8, 2013)

DOM said:


> Yeah I oc for another team but stopped ocing



should join us and help out


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 8, 2013)

just hit 15.2 in cinebench running at 5.25Ghz and Wprime32M 4.309s. And I'm wondering if an error free Wprime run is faster than one with errors and by how much?


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 9, 2013)

submitted a 15.41pts cinebench score I wanted to push higher but temps were getting out of control because my chip is actually pretty bad and needs well over 1.7v to hit 5.3ghz.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 9, 2013)

hey thanks for submitting! 

Im just looking at the rankings on the 3960x, man youre .9 away from best h20, same clocks. so maybe its in the ram or you could try the boot phenomenon, where you reboot-run test several times and the rate of error will gain points, save the best!

the guy that has the spot above you has tighter ram timings at a higher speed, this is where he has you.


I think others should start submitting more, would be great if some people could add highest clocks or highest ram on extreme cooling when they got the chance.

we really need these intel boys to push the gpu benches and net points.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> we really need these intel boys to push the gpu benches and net points.



Yeah, yeah. Been meaning to, but between work, school, and car work, just haven't had time. BTW, tri-fire _still_ isn't working in 3DMark 13 Fire Strike for me, so that's kind of a moot bench for me right now, otherwise I would have posted some runs.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 9, 2013)

I'd like to do 3d benches except my 7970 is really really reluctant to do anything above 1165/1675mhz though I will be getting another 7950/7970 for Xfire and who knows it might just be a golden chip. I also don't have any 3dmark benchmarks.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 9, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> I'd like to do 3d benches except my 7970 is really really reluctant to do anything above 1165/1675mhz though I will be getting another 7950/7970 for Xfire and who knows it might just be a golden chip. I also don't have any 3dmark benchmarks.


Sooooo, DL them. Most are free, until you get to the newer ones IIRC.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 9, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Sooooo, DL them. Most are free, until you get to the newer ones IIRC.



THIS.

aquamark, 3d 03, 3d 01 etc are all cpu based, the graphics is that old and crap it is mainly computed by cpu.

hence people use them for LN2, overclock the cpu to hell and use a moderate card with slight oc. 

look at the best scores on H20, do a run and see what you can do.

BTW theyre pretty fun, ive tried. some are even like DAFUQ?

also theres plenty of RAM/CPU benchmarks like superpi that can be had.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 9, 2013)

Exactly. ALL 2D is free (Wprime, SuperPi, Maxmemm), and with the right CPU, cooling, and scores, can yield a shed load of boints.

Right now, TPU is so "new" to this scene, that nearly anything anyone can bench that someone else hasnt will get your TPP up.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 9, 2013)

Maxxmem isn't for points wish it was since I get a pretty high score in it
I already hold the best team score for Wprime32M 
I keep forgetting to do SuperPi


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 9, 2013)

Oops.. I mean the ram validation speed... sorry.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 9, 2013)

hey guys what does hwbot mean by data file on the aquamark submission page?


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 9, 2013)

I think the new wrapper (I havent run it) will create a data file... kind of like the Hwbot Unigine Engine wrapper does.

I believe it is also in the rules at the Hwbot website on that benchmark... not sure though.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 9, 2013)

Ok so I did that but the file is 4.9MB and errors when I upload it.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 10, 2013)

Ive never uploaded an aquamark, surely someone else has here.

if not ill ask a mod on the site


----------



## cdawall (Sep 10, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> hey guys what does hwbot mean by data file on the aquamark submission page?



Hmmm weird all of mine are old school submission's with the pic only. Must be an updated thing have you checked aquamarks rule page?


----------



## DOM (Sep 10, 2013)

Are you guys using the new ver that looks like this?
http://img.hwbot.org/u6948/image_id_945371.png

should be this ver http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/benchmarks/HWBOT_aquamark_v.2.26.exe


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 10, 2013)

Does anyone know the optimum core count for aquamark or is more always gonna be better because I saw some SB i7s at higher clocks with better scores even though I know for a fact that they can't be faster in multithreaded benchmarks


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 10, 2013)

Aqua mark is single threaded. More cores does not matter over two.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 11, 2013)

k thanks
So 3 cores at 5.4Ghz should get me into the 380+k pts range


----------



## vega22 (Sep 11, 2013)

am is all about mhz, the faster the core the better the score


----------



## d1nky (Sep 13, 2013)

so who will be benching posting scores this weekend,

we need more members and to keep this alive!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 13, 2013)

I'll be doing Wprime 32M SuperPi 1M PiFast Aquamark CPU frequency (going for 5.4 on 2/3 cores)and Maybe XTU. Also I want to ask if anyone knows where I can get stripped down OSes for benching. Or at least a place to download windows XP other than piratebay. I also have a GTX 590 lying around so if anyone suggest a use for it?
I think that we should make a team wide competition for like 4 days with some kind of prizes. ie: steam game keys.
I also plan to pull in a friend who's gonna be building his first system sometime soon: Athlon II x4 750K or Phenom II 965 BE + 7870XT


----------



## d1nky (Sep 13, 2013)

have a read on this http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2884450#post2884450

maybe a polite PM and he can direct ya to links etc

I want to start up a team competition and divide It in to AMD and intel, extreme and water cooling, and number of gpus. 

but atm there isn't many actively benching, I will try and get a list of people willing to help out tho and preferred/capable benchmarks


----------



## cdawall (Sep 14, 2013)

Started some more benching on my B97.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 14, 2013)

Just put up AM scores using my 24/7 settings with OKish results


----------



## Sempron Guy (Sep 17, 2013)

I just joined


----------



## d1nky (Sep 17, 2013)

Sempron Guy said:


> I just joined



brilliant, see what you are capable of on the cpu benchmarks.

remember to use the bulldozer conditioner for superpi, theres a lot of ram tweaking to be done on these chips!


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> remember to use the bulldozer conditioner for superpi, theres a lot of ram tweaking to be done on SuperPi 32M


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> brilliant, see what you are capable of on the cpu benchmarks.
> 
> remember to use the bulldozer conditioner for superpi, theres a lot of ram tweaking to be done on these chips!



i couldn't get it to work for me


----------



## d1nky (Sep 17, 2013)

try running it as administrator and disable NRAC blocking

if that fails try different versions

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=78490


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> try running it as administrator and disable NRAC blocking
> 
> if that fails try different versions
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=78490



will try one more time


----------



## d1nky (Sep 17, 2013)

do a run without it, then try it after.

keep the app running and try the above ^^


----------



## Sempron Guy (Sep 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> brilliant, see what you are capable of on the cpu benchmarks.
> 
> remember to use the bulldozer conditioner for superpi, theres a lot of ram tweaking to be done on these chips!



yup already using it. Not my best score for sure, I'm limited with my ram. Planning to get better mems soon.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 17, 2013)

fairplay you soon smashed out a few benches, looking at other peoples ram timings, volts and frequencies will help you develop the art of benching..

then you get addicted like me and have to go to BA (benchers anonymous)


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 17, 2013)

Way to keep it lively D1nky. Good pointers too!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 17, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Right now, TPU is so "new" to this scene, that nearly anything anyone can bench that someone else hasnt will get your TPP up.



Okay so I think I will get at this soon as I have a few things that might fall into the haven't been benched yet category.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 17, 2013)

Good plan!

Just go to hwbot and check to see if it hasnt been benched or perhaps the high scores are reachable, for example, an old arse card with a 5GHz 3770K on will yield some solid boints. 

The highest boints can be achieved with common benchmarks and common cards/cpus. The more entries for the bench and hardware, the more boints you can score.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 18, 2013)

wheres all the intel people at?

theres still a 3960x wprime 1024M score to be done, hwbot prime and maybe some tweaking on the superpi scores to gain a second or 2

there hasn't been any 3770k submissions.

and how about these new haswell chips anyone on h20 willing?!


----------



## vega22 (Sep 18, 2013)

big lotto with hw chips dude.

not only getting a good chip but also getting a good chip without a shitton of tim.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 18, 2013)

seems that's one of the biggest issues with intel.

I should be working again soon, next stop is another overhaul, 3770k, even tempted to get a pot and learn dice.

do you think theres any company willing to sponsor and help TPU hwbot team?!

maybe thatll drum up interest, like giveaways etc


----------



## RCoon (Sep 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> seems that's one of the biggest issues with intel.
> 
> I should be working again soon, next stop is another overhaul, 3770k, even tempted to get a pot and learn dice.
> 
> ...



Knock on FireKillerGR, he might be able to shed some light. EarthDog knows his stuff too.
In the event I sell my GTX 780's, I'll be able to buy my 6800K system, and put it on a nice little waterloop.  I must master the art of clocking the crap out of them, as apparently they can do 5Ghz on water.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 18, 2013)

thanks I will do just that. earthdog comes here in here a lot to check on noobs as well lol 


ive just seen that we're 40 points from next place, surely a meagre 40 points can be done!!!

http://hwbot.org/league/teams?offset=108


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 18, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Knock on FireKillerGR, he might be able to shed some light. EarthDog knows his stuff too.
> In the event I sell my GTX 780's, I'll be able to buy my 6800K system, and put it on a nice little waterloop.  I must master the art of clocking the crap out of them, as apparently they can do 5Ghz on water.



I got mines to do 5.03GHz on Air (hyper 212+)


----------



## RCoon (Sep 18, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> I got mines to do 5.03GHz on Air (hyper 212+)



Then I'll have a great deal more fun that I anticipated.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 18, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Then I'll have a great deal more fun that I anticipated.



On water you should hit 5.6GHz easily


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 18, 2013)

Anyone got any idea what could cause XTU to crash when the error isn't clock interrupt not recieved and my cpu is 24/7 stable to the point that neither repeated blender nor cinebench renders can crash it and those get 100% usage on it


----------



## vega22 (Sep 18, 2013)

corrupt download?


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 18, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> Anyone got any idea what could cause XTU to crash when the error isn't clock interrupt not recieved and my cpu is 24/7 stable to the point that neither repeated blender nor cinebench renders can crash it and those get 100% usage on it


Add moar volts. XTU is brutal on CPUs...


----------



## d1nky (Sep 18, 2013)

Well im doing a blatent plug and search for old users to get this more active.

I got a feeling this shall pick up nicely


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey guys, I just moved from Hwbox's team to TPU's one.
I hope we will attract enough members to bench.
Remember, bench just for fun and points will come soon or later


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 18, 2013)

As soon as I have time to bench, I'm in.
Pretty sure I already mentioned that, but whatever.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 18, 2013)

I can ask Der8auer for a discount when somebody from our team wants to buy a pot 
Just shoot a pm


----------



## d1nky (Sep 18, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> I can ask Der8auer for discount when somebody from our team wants to buy a pot
> Just shoot a pm



If that's not enough incentive!!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> If that's not enough incentive!!



When both our money situations are better, want to get together and do some pot cooling? We probably live closest to each other than any other benchers. You can be 8Pack xD


----------



## d1nky (Sep 18, 2013)

ive been thinking about this for ages, theres a couple guys here (dorset/hampshire area and towards London) that do extreme oc'ing. 

I plan on buying a pot and practicing with dice. then LN2 if I can get everything needed.

id love to hold a british TPU HWbot overclock/LAN session somewhere tho..


I wont be 8pack i'll be keg!


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ive been thinking about this for ages, theres a couple guys here (dorset/hampshire area and towards London) that do extreme oc'ing.
> 
> I plan on buying a pot and practicing with dice. then LN2 if I can get everything needed.
> 
> ...



If we can set a session I may be able to come


----------



## RCoon (Sep 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ive been thinking about this for ages, theres a couple guys here (dorset/hampshire area and towards London) that do extreme oc'ing.
> 
> I plan on buying a pot and practicing with dice. then LN2 if I can get everything needed.
> 
> ...



I can book a fairly large hall at work, I can talk to my line manager with regards to decimating the power and network.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 18, 2013)

well guys I think we have a plan developing! definitely school holidays then, maybe new year time?!

imagine that, pro overclockers teaching noobs on extreme oc! and noobs competing! live-streamed as well!


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> well guys I think we have a plan developing! definitely school holidays then, maybe new year time?!
> 
> imagine that, pro overclockers teaching noobs on extreme oc! and noobs competing!



Lol, yeah I have no prob as soon as I have free time and no studies


----------



## d1nky (Sep 18, 2013)

so when you switch team do the points get transferred? I see we keep gaining points on the team total.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> so when you switch team do the points get transferred? I see we keep gaining points on the team total.



I dont know to say the truth


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> so when you switch team do the points get transferred? I see we keep gaining points on the team total.


Absolutely they do. The boints follow the user.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 18, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Absolutely they do. The boints follow the user.



you best join us then, and maybe a few others. 

we'll get in top100 by that alone lol!


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 18, 2013)

I had fun sharing my benching scores with this team and will continue to do so when ever I have time to have fun and bench.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 18, 2013)

780DCII OC @1700Mhz on cascade - YouTube

Asus GTX 780 DCII @1700+MHz @1.53v on cascade


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 18, 2013)

LOL, I will post and help. I don't switch teams. 

That said, join us TPU, and boost US!


----------



## DOM (Sep 19, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> LOL, I will post and help. I don't switch teams.
> 
> That said, join us TPU, and boost US!


When's the gpu going on the juice


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 19, 2013)

When MSI gets me (the public) a bios that doesn't hit the 300% limit with a 1267mhz overclock...doesn't hit 250% use with stock clocks by just raising the power limit...


----------



## Johan45 (Sep 19, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> LOL, I will post and help. I don't switch teams.
> 
> That said, join us TPU, and boost US!



Yeah Baby


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 19, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Good plan!
> 
> Just go to hwbot and check to see if it hasnt been benched or perhaps the high scores are reachable, for example, an old arse card with a 5GHz 3770K on will yield some solid boints.
> 
> The highest boints can be achieved with common benchmarks and common cards/cpus. The more entries for the bench and hardware, the more boints you can score.



Well that shoots that all to crap. I went to hwbot and looked up some of my old arse crap amd what do you know, stuff has been benched quite a few times. Thought I may sneek under the radar and bench the 8350 with 2x 8800 gtx's in sli. Or jam them into my i7 920 rig.


----------



## DOM (Sep 19, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> When MSI gets me (the public) a bios that doesn't hit the 300% limit with a 1267mhz overclock...doesn't hit 250% use with stock clocks by just raising the power limit...


There isn't a special sauce one someone can give you?

Being in this thread makes me wanna oc again XD but cant unless I win the lotto haha

might end up doing some 2d with old 775lga e6400 on the ss one I got does 4ghz on air 




ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well that shoots that all to crap. I went to hwbot and looked up some of my old arse crap amd what do you know, stuff has been benched quite a few times. Thought I may sneek under the radar and bench the 8350 with 2x 8800 gtx's in sli. Or jam them into my i7 920 rig.


3d needs intel ivy or haswell 

not a big fan of haswell it's harder to get a good chip


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 19, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> When MSI gets me (the public) a bios that doesn't hit the 300% limit with a 1267mhz overclock...doesn't hit 250% use with stock clocks by just raising the power limit...



Just ask Msi for special bios and ab extreme


----------



## d1nky (Sep 19, 2013)

im happy to announce that we've shot up to 111th place.

and agent00skid grabbed a few more boints with the A6.. nice one!

we're around 600 points to TOP 100!!


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 20, 2013)

Waiting for a great addition to the team


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeah I finally figured out what the problem with XTU is: the insane vdroop it causes. The XTU benchmark will drop voltage by 25-40mv causing an instant crash. So I just had to rework my VRM setting and BOOM 1534 marks. I plan to top that with a 5.2Ghz XTU run. I also plan a to run several single threaded benchmarks on 5.4Ghz. 
Also wanna say the following XTU is a weird benchmark because it only loads the cpu to the 60-95% area without using all cores so a 5 core high frequency run might actually have better yields than a 6 core low frequency run. 
BTW I need more cooling 
Also I have a friend over who knows where to get stripped OSes visiting so I'll be getting a proper software setups soon enough.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice! I mentioned that yesterday to 'add most volts'!

XTU needs cores... Unless you can gain a couple hundred or more mhz by dropping a core, more cores will win out.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 20, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> Just ask Msi for special bios and ab extreme


There is a problem with the out of the box ln2 bios. It doesn't need special sauce, it needs fixed. Once it is fixed, its on.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 20, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> There is a problem with the out of the box ln2 bios. It doesn't need special sauce, it needs fixed. Once it is fixed, its on.



Never tested last version cause my GTX 780 Lightning is still on the way :/


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 21, 2013)

Just ran a few benchmarks on a fresh windows install with some small tweaks and the results were epic with Wprime being a 28% higher score at 5.25Ghz


----------



## d1nky (Sep 21, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> Just ran a few benchmarks on a fresh windows install with some small tweaks and the results were epic with Wprime being a 28% higher score at 5.25Ghz



wow! now get no.1s for h20!


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 22, 2013)

Since Nikose joined us, we are 72th


----------



## vega22 (Sep 22, 2013)

the big jump came when you joined dude


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 22, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> the big jump came when you joined dude



Wasnt a big deal, I am here to help. 
Unfortunately Nikose has stopped benching, this is why I asked him to join us and help us gather some points ^^


----------



## vega22 (Sep 23, 2013)

that's where we are all here dude 

i aint benching much atm either but will help in anyway i can too.

i am hoping after xmas i can get a few bits and bobs i need to start benching again and then i will knock the dust off my phase cooler


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 23, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> that's where we are all here dude
> 
> i aint benching much atm either but will help in anyway i can too.
> 
> i am hoping after xmas i can get a few bits and bobs i need to start benching again and then i will knock the dust off my phase cooler



I will discuss with Massman in order to create our small competition.
It will be just for fun and in a way that we can gain points for the team.
Competition will be also based on cheap/old hw (maybe) and benchmarks that gain from tweaks ( like 3d01, 3d03, 3d05, spi32m and others).


----------



## vega22 (Sep 23, 2013)

for me i just wish we could get some more of the guys from our 3d mark threads to submit their scores on the bot too and not just our threads.

if they joined too we would have an army of benchers all under the tpu banner.

any comps which promote tpu and the bench team sound ace to me dude


----------



## HammerON (Sep 23, 2013)

I am finally adding the waterblocks for the GPU's and adding another rad. About half-way done with the build. I have been sitting on these parts for several months (along with the ASUS MVIE). Once I am done I will re-bench all of my 3d runs and figure out how to submit.
How do I join the team?  I logged in to hwbot. I forgot that I made an account a couple years ago. It is under: HammerON.


----------



## vega22 (Sep 23, 2013)

http://hwbot.org/profile/

on that page it should show you the teams (on the right). change it to TechPowerUp! and that's it 

submitting is a pain at first when you need to fill out all the feilds but after that you can use the same hardware and just change the details for the bench score and clocks and such.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 23, 2013)

I also need to go and look at what requirements they have for each 3d benchmark (what should and shouldn't be disabled).


----------



## d1nky (Sep 23, 2013)

great to see we got in the top100... maybe top 50 soon 


I feel great things to come with TPU HWbot!! and thanks to those that are helping and interested!

BENCH ON!!


----------



## vega22 (Sep 23, 2013)

for the most part dude, if you can turn it off and still run the bench its ok on the bot


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 23, 2013)

Also you can turn system info off if you wont submit your score on Futuremark's site


----------



## vega22 (Sep 23, 2013)

jebus!!!!


nikose boint's have now been added to the team


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 23, 2013)

Hell yeah, I am the member of the month (for now).

Now I want my pie


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 23, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> Never tested last version cause my GTX 780 Lightning is still on the way :/


Well, to be honest, its a complete dud until they fix the LN2 bios. The 109% limit is the lowest out of of the Classified, DCuII, and HOF. With the power issues on the LN2 bios, 109% is all you have until they fix it.

I have been holding off on publishing their review for 3+ weeks because of this issue.

Once the limit is raised, it offers 1.25v (more than most cards) so that should be good. And if you can manage to get your hands on MSI AB X, then it should be a monster, even on air.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 23, 2013)

Me and firekiller are planning comps and prizes.... thoughts welcome

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191333


----------



## vega22 (Sep 23, 2013)

wewt!!!

lets see if that brings any more benchers out to play


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 24, 2013)

Good news every one I just got my hands on an asrock A85X extreme 6 and an A10 6800k so I can join the FM2A10 OC competition. I also have a LN2 pot coming but for now I'll see if I can get the A10 to boot and screenshot at 5.6Ghz using an H100. I will only join for the CPU-z side of the competition because even my best ram stick only does 2240mhz at stock timings and 1.680v and is pretty unstable doing it.


----------



## vega22 (Sep 24, 2013)

what ram is it dude?

only 1.68v isnt lots


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 25, 2013)

2133mhz 9-11-11-31 G.skill RipjawsX
I tried loosening all the timings by +1 to see if I could get 2333mhz running the results were that it booted I got into the OS tried to run XTU and got a BSOD


----------



## d1nky (Sep 25, 2013)

I find with my ripjawsx I can get anywhere on 11-12-11 upto 2650mhz on normal cooling.

yours are the better binned ones so should do a little better


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 25, 2013)

what voltage do you use though I do believe it might be the fault of my CPUs IMC and I haven't tried 11-12-11 yet so I'll see what that will do this weekend.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 25, 2013)

New scores submitted


----------



## d1nky (Sep 26, 2013)

hey guys Ive been really busy with work and training lately. 9-10hr shifts lately.

I hope everyone is benching hard!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 26, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hey guys Ive been really busy with work and training lately. 9-10hr shifts lately.
> 
> I hope everyone is benching hard!



Nahhh


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 29, 2013)

So I just tried to run some SuperPi and even at a higher RAM frequency I couldn't get below 7.191 and when I started upping CPU frequency and lowering RAM timings my times got worse and then got stuck at 7.548 any ideas on what the problem might be?


----------



## d1nky (Sep 29, 2013)

sounds like instability, best try pushing a good ram speed/timings and then cpu speed


----------



## vega22 (Sep 29, 2013)

it is mhz vs latency dude. 

slacker timings need more mhz to get back what you lose in latency.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 29, 2013)

depends what he means by this, lower numbers/tighter or high numbers/looser?



buildzoid said:


> and lowering RAM timings


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 29, 2013)

Ok here's the full story if you check my last SuperPi score it's 7.191 and that's using 5.25Ghz CPU and ram at 2240 9-11-11-30-1T. Well today I tried Pi again except using 5Ghz and 2333 11-12-11-34-1T and got the same score so I tried to push higher and dropped timings down to 11-11-11-30-1T and upped the CPU to 5.25Ghz and guess what my time went from 7.191 to 7.548 srsly WTF higher CPU speed and tighter memory timings and I get a worse score. 
BTW the modules I have aren't exactly the same one pair has a higher default tertiary timing (can't remember which).
In the end I just gave up and turned of my computer because I was too lazy to reset voltages back to my 24/7.
XTU is equally annoying never using 100% of the CPU yet causing higher voltage drops than any other benchmark nor does it scale well. 5.2ghz gets the same results as 5.3ghz and every time I open it up it crashes but still loads up but with misread frequencies reading 5.11 when I'm at 5Ghz.


----------



## vega22 (Sep 29, 2013)

in super pi mhz wins.

you might find the best score is with only 1 stick if one clocks higher on its own.

have you used aida64 to check if you are being throttled once you go past x52?


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 30, 2013)

unfortunately I don't have aida 64 but I can say that all other benchmarks except for spi1m and  XTU scale very well with frequency


----------



## vega22 (Sep 30, 2013)

it's the only thing i can think of that might be causing that to happen to your results dude 

i dont know of any other software which shows throttling like aida but i am sure the stress test is in the free version too.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 30, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> Ok here's the full story if you check my last SuperPi score it's 7.191 and that's using 5.25Ghz CPU and ram at 2240 9-11-11-30-1T. Well today I tried Pi again except using 5Ghz and 2333 11-12-11-34-1T and got the same score so I tried to push higher and dropped timings down to 11-11-11-30-1T and upped the CPU to 5.25Ghz and guess what my time went from 7.191 to 7.548 srsly WTF higher CPU speed and tighter memory timings and I get a worse score.
> BTW the modules I have aren't exactly the same one pair has a higher default tertiary timing (can't remember which).
> In the end I just gave up and turned of my computer because I was too lazy to reset voltages back to my 24/7.
> XTU is equally annoying never using 100% of the CPU yet causing higher voltage drops than any other benchmark nor does it scale well. 5.2ghz gets the same results as 5.3ghz and every time I open it up it crashes but still loads up but with misread frequencies reading 5.11 when I'm at 5Ghz.





marsey99 said:


> in super pi mhz wins.
> 
> you might find the best score is with only 1 stick if one clocks higher on its own.


In SuperPi 1M, raw speed wins. However, in 32M, memory tweaking is extremely important, and dual-channel mem will see an improvement over a single stick, triple-channel will see an improvement over dual, etc.


buildzoid said:


> unfortunately I don't have aida 64 but I can say that all other benchmarks except for spi1m and  XTU scale very well with frequency


If XTU is scaling well, then you aren't throttling. XTU is damn hard on procs. If anything would cause throttling, XTU would.


marsey99 said:


> it's the only thing i can think of that might be causing that to happen to your results dude
> 
> i dont know of any other software which shows throttling like aida but i am sure the stress test is in the free version too.


I'm pretty sure it's not throttling. If it were, XTU would have stopped scaling. My two cents: far too unstable to get consistent results. Once your RAM hits 2200, you need to set your CPU clockgen filter to 10uF, once you hit 2400 it needs to be set to 20uF. For speeds above 2000, Rampage Tweak should be set to 2 in your DRAM timing section. What's your VCCSA at for the 2200+ runs? Also, on the newer BIOSes, the RIVE doesn't seem to like flat timings. Instead of going for 11-11-11, try 10-11-11 or 11-12-11.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 30, 2013)

10-11-11 doesn't boot my vccsa is 1.05 also I have mode 2 in rampage tweak and 20uF set already


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 30, 2013)

I guess that clockgen filter thing is only for ASUS boards? I have gone well over 3K without adjusting it...


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 30, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> 10-11-11 doesn't boot my vccsa is 1.05 also I have mode 2 in rampage tweak and 20uF set already



WHOA, 1.05 VCCSA is LOW, but possibly right for your setup. VCCSA should be within .6V of VDIMM and within .3V of VCore. I would bump it up to 1.1V and see if it helps.
I forgot to mention that around 2200 on the RAM and higher, PLL plays a role in stability as well. What is your PLL at currently?
EDIT: Clockgen filter should not be set to 20uF until you've hit 2400. Lower it to 10uF if you're in the 2200-2399 range.



EarthDog said:


> I guess that clockgen filter thing is only for ASUS boards? I have gone well over 3K without adjusting it...



Yep. Just another option to play with, lol. I'm pretty sure it's for X79 only.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 30, 2013)

My PLL is 1.8375 I used to use 1.9 but that turned out be less stable so I dropped back down to 1.8375


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 30, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> My PLL is 1.8375 I used to use 1.9 but that turned out be less stable so I dropped back down to 1.8375



Ok, so you have that covered. 1.8375 might be a bit off, but you've already started playing with it, so you're on the right track there.
Also, I'm not sure if you saw the edit I just added before you posted, but CPU clockgen filter should not be set to 20uF until you break 2400. In the 2200-2399 range, it should be set to 10uF.


----------



## vega22 (Oct 1, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> In SuperPi 1M, raw speed wins. However, in 32M, memory tweaking is extremely important, and dual-channel mem will see an improvement over a single stick, triple-channel will see an improvement over dual, etc.
> 
> If XTU is scaling well, then you aren't throttling. XTU is damn hard on procs. If anything would cause throttling, XTU would.



i would agree with that whole heartedly dude, but as he is talking about a 7 second result i went along with the idea he must be running 1m and not 32m 

he also said xtu isn't scaling past x52 and as it's a pretty hard test throttling would explain it.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 1, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> i would agree with that whole heartedly dude, but as he is talking about a 7 second result i went along with the idea he must be running 1m and not 32m
> 
> he also said xtu isn't scaling past x52 and as it's a pretty hard test throttling would explain it.



I missed the part where he said XTU _isn't_ scaling well, lol
In that case:
@Buildzoid: Have you turned off Anti-surge support? Do you have CPU power duty set to thermal probe or extreme? And I can't believe I hadn't asked this before now, but how well are the VRMs cooled? In your system specs, it says "custom loop" but doesn't specify if you have a VRM block or not. If not, make sure you have decent airflow over the VRM heatsink.
If all those are satisfactory, then I'm out of ideas.


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 1, 2013)

My VRM has a a water block on it and XTU never caused any major heat issues the only benchmark that put's my loop to the test is cinebench at 5.3Ghz and that still doesn't throttle.
BTW I just got a magical 7.176s run but then I got a clock interrupt not recieved just as I was opening the second CPU-z window


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 2, 2013)

I didn't see this mentioned anywhere but HT doesn't help when running XTU so its better to disable it and save on heat and maybe gain a few more MHz with your OC.


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 2, 2013)

HWBot Cinebench R15 launch challenge.
everyone join and get us some points first place is worth 25 challenge points
Link
Publish any findings on memory bias(latency vs through put) of the benchmark here so that we don't each individually search for the perfect settings.
*TOP 50 HERE WE COME*


----------



## vega22 (Oct 3, 2013)

i am waiting to see of changing to water cooling helps me clock any higher before i run anything on my cpu faster than 4.4ghz 

gets me just under 900 in r15 but i think i could get over 900 if i cleaned up the os, ran it a little bare like 

edit

then i am going to see if delidding helps me clock any higher too btw


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 3, 2013)

Dude I seriously doubt delliding will even get you 100mhz more because haswells are just a binning catastrophy with chips getting stuck at a frequency and needing between 100-300mv more to get the next 100mhz.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 3, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> i am waiting to see of changing to water cooling helps me clock any higher before i run anything on my cpu faster than 4.4ghz
> 
> gets me just under 900 in r15 but i think i could get over 900 if i cleaned up the os, ran it a little bare like
> 
> ...


If you are temp limited its worth it. If you are already at high volts, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey guys I'm considering buying a 7950 or 7970 and wanted to ask how HWbot treats crossfirex GPU submissions as in a 7970 and 7950 running crossfire would be compared to 2x 7970 or 2x 7950?


----------



## vega22 (Oct 3, 2013)

which ever card is the higher dude.

so 7970 and 7950 is seen as 7970s.

earthdog what would you consider high volts?

only most people i have shown this too seem to think its not a bad one 

http://valid.canardpc.com/2900967

i am hoping to get 5ghz from 1.4v


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 4, 2013)

Wow you get 4.8Ghz at 1.323v nice
I read that Intel's 22nm processes is degradation proof up to 1.6v on H2O but at that point it's impossible to cool. I'd probably go higher for boot frequency attempts because the weaker production process 32nm silicon will survive over 1.7v for very short periods without degradation. less than 1 hour total time above 1.7v
If I had a 22nm I'd go to around 1.75v for frequency screenshots and whatever is below that and cool able for benchmarks that are less than a minute long you don't want to push that much voltage through the entire chip for very long because even if only 1 transistor degrades you it still counts as if it was the whole chip.


----------



## vega22 (Oct 4, 2013)

got it cooled by rcoons old block/pump/res set up but with just the 1 rad and its pulled the load temps down by around 20c.

on this bios profile i would sit in the high 90s fully loaded and spike into the low 100s while now it just spike in to the low 80s 

shame its nearly 3am and i have to go to work tomorrow  or i would have a play and see what it can do now


----------



## d1nky (Oct 4, 2013)

I haven't been around lately.... tbh im not in a position to promote this as much anymore.

kind of sucks as I love doing this! anyone willing to take the challenge of getting tpu in the top50??


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 5, 2013)

While all my hands on experience is limited to an a10 6800k a phenom II x4 965be and a 3960x I do have plenty of time  to promote the team. Though I don't have much the way of things to give away on competitions.


----------



## vega22 (Oct 5, 2013)

it aint about the give aways dude, the team needs someone who is able to pimp the team based on every ones bencmark's.

http://hwbot.org/team/techpowerup/

we have a few benching but no-one is talking about it.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 5, 2013)

I just do it for a silly reason to push overclocks a bit... Though I'm out of ideas for the time being. :S


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 5, 2013)

Awesome benching FireKillerGR! 

http://hwbot.org/submission/2431992_


----------



## FireKillerGR (Oct 9, 2013)

Guys sorry for not posting for a while 

I was in Moscow for AOOC, me and phil ended up 5th.
On the last run we did 22+k gpu score on 3d11 but forgot HT disabled so we couldnt get the first place.

Anyway, I am thinking to organise an oc event in UK, what about local guys? Wanna come?
I will bring high-end hw and many processors 

Oh, wait for W1zz's photos from Igromir


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I haven't been around lately.... tbh im not in a position to promote this as much anymore.
> 
> kind of sucks as I love doing this! anyone willing to take the challenge of getting tpu in the top50??





buildzoid said:


> While all my hands on experience is limited to an a10 6800k a phenom II x4 965be and a 3960x I do have plenty of time  to promote the team. Though I don't have much the way of things to give away on competitions.



C'mon guys D1nky had things going you can't let it go!!
If you can spend some time here and keep the thread going that's a start. Set up some fun bench competitions for everyone you just need a scorekeeper. Gotta keep the interest up!


----------



## vega22 (Oct 9, 2013)

now i have delidedededed my chip and i have some nice temps i plan on re running a few 3d tests but idk how fast i am going to be able to get this stable yet. i have seen it do 5ghz, but only for about 1.25 seconds before it bsod xD

keeping the thread active would be a great start as it would keep it in other peoples minds too, and if we can get people thinking about benching we might get them to bench for tpu on hwbot too


----------



## d1nky (Oct 10, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> C'mon guys D1nky had things going you can't let it go!!
> If you can spend some time here and keep the thread going that's a start. Set up some fun bench competitions for everyone you just need a scorekeeper. Gotta keep the interest up!



thanks man!

the only day im on my rig is sunday and even then im busy! I may even get a tab or something to keep online more often!

cmon tpu!!


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> thanks man!
> 
> the only day im on my rig is sunday and even then im busy! I may even get a tab or something to keep online more often!
> 
> cmon tpu!!



That's a bummer D1nky, life has a way of taking priority at times. Even the FX thread is slipping without you to keep poking at people.  The tab may not be a bad idea at least you can pop in quickly to keep updated. You did a great thing here reviving the TPU benchers, it would be a real shame for it to slip away again.


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 10, 2013)

I haven't had time recently either but I have a holiday coming up soon so I'll see if I can't break all of my current records because my CPU has broken in and will bench at 5.25Ghz (I know that from my last SuperPi 1M run) using much lower volts than before. I also plan to either get a r9 280x and 7970 crossfire setup or a r9 290x soon.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 10, 2013)

There is no such thing as breaking in..


----------



## d1nky (Oct 13, 2013)

theres some breaking to be done on the 1st of November!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191333


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 13, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> There is no such thing as breaking in..



Well then please explain why the chip wouldn't run 5.25 on 1.625 but after being put through 5.375 at 1.75 it'll run 5.25 at 1.61


----------



## vega22 (Oct 13, 2013)

i would bet other voltages have been changed myself dude.

if anything running it on 1.75v@5.3 will of degraded it some and now it will need more volts at slower speeds than it did before.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Oct 13, 2013)

here we go 
http://hwbot.org/competition/tpu_comps

more details about prizes will be added


----------



## vega22 (Oct 14, 2013)

wewt!


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 17, 2013)

I just got my hands on 2L of instant -45C in a bottle and a A10-6800k so I started messing with the bios to make friends with it and after I down clock the iGPU NB and ram to a minimum so I wouldn't burn through my 2L of coolant I noticed that I can't get to the option for disabling cores which is key for CPU frequency runs. So I wanted to ask if anyone knows what the problem might be. Because if I figure out how to turn of 3 of my cores I swear to hit 6Ghz. 
Please reply ASAP as I want to get in on the Asrock A10FM2 OC competition with atleast an ok score to start carving a name for myself and this is all that's stoping me


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 17, 2013)

Help us help you... which mobo?


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 17, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Help us help you... which mobo?



Yeah, I was wondering the same thing, but you beat me to it.


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 17, 2013)

it's an Asrock a85x extreme 6 
I looked at cadave review's bios section and I noticed that I can't find the core leveling mode thing but that doesn't look like what I'm looking for anyway. I tried google but obviously very few people want to turn cores off on a quad core so I got absolutely nothing there.


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 19, 2013)

Anyone? Cuz I'm considering that I'll just have to flash it but I'd rather not risk bricking my board for something that may or may not even fix the problem.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Oct 19, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> Anyone? Cuz I'm considering that I'll just have to flash it but I'd rather not risk bricking my board for something that may or may not even fix the problem.



Try to flash latest bios and check if u can disable cores under cpu section


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 21, 2013)

A question for you people here.

In the CineBench 11.5 result window, is there anything special about the number at the top left not matching the number by the orange line down in the graph?


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 21, 2013)

Could you send a pic of what you're talking about cuz I bench cinebench a lot and I have no idea what you could be referring to.


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 21, 2013)

On another topic I want to say I hate the asrock a85x extreme 6 from the 8 phase vrm to the bios chip because it is one really awful board. The BIOS lacked several key settings and what wasn't missing was so stupidly designed that it would've been better if it wasn't there. Maximum voltage was 1.55v which you got to by slowly scrolling through a 50+ option drop down menu. The cpu thermal probe isn't even close to the actual cpu cores. And the vrm was running stupid hot at what I believe was 1.6v (llc at max gives serious voltage over shoot).  However in the process of hating this board I was also searchching for the best application method of my exceptionaly cheap freeze spray. 
Direct to cpu application is a no go the same goes for using a one piece aircooler as a sort of inverted LN2 pot. No this stuff only really works when sprayed at the intake fan of a watercooling radiator quickly turning the warm water into sub ambient water. If done on a large enough scale I believe you could get the water coming out if the radiator within a few degrees of the evaporation temperature of the coolant so around -40c. However this will require two people one to spray the coolant and the other to mess with the computer settings.
Happy benching.
Next time I'll be explaining how VRMs work and what makes a good vrm a good vrm.
BTW I found the sweet spot for benching my cpu it's 5.25ghz (the 3960x not the a10)


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 22, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> Could you send a pic of what you're talking about cuz I bench cinebench a lot and I have no idea what you could be referring to.


the results? The always match afaik.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 22, 2013)

This is from the following submission: http://hwbot.org/submission/2438361_munchen_cinebench_r11.5_a6_3500_3.08_points


----------



## FireKillerGR (Oct 22, 2013)

agent00skid said:


> This is from the following submission: http://hwbot.org/submission/2438361_munchen_cinebench_r11.5_a6_3500_3.08_points
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131021/Capture074.png



Oh its ok, the graph is all about previous scores or reference scores


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 22, 2013)

agent00skid said:


> This is from the following submission: http://hwbot.org/submission/2438361_munchen_cinebench_r11.5_a6_3500_3.08_points
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131021/Capture074.png



That is really weird try running the benchmark again and if that doesn't help reinstall cinebench.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 22, 2013)

It's not mine. Just thought that the orange would always match the number up top.

Saw it while perusing a rivals submission... Still can't get my head around how he got it there. The information is a bit hard to get through. :S


Edit: Also, any good way of checking VRM temps?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 22, 2013)

Boooooooooo


----------



## d1nky (Oct 26, 2013)

TPU's HWBOT COMP VERY SOON GUYS!

this is the first benching comp ive known and wont be the last!!!


----------



## Nordic (Oct 28, 2013)

Got my 4770k upto 4.4ghz. I think I am ready to bench now. Joining the team.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 30, 2013)

TPUs bench competition starts soon, hope to see some names on the stages 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191333


----------



## cdawall (Oct 31, 2013)

I will give it a go no intel crap to bench but may acquire a gts250.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 31, 2013)

cdawall said:


> I will give it a go no intel crap to bench but may acquire a gts250.



You can always do pi 32Mil


----------



## d1nky (Oct 31, 2013)

9370 vs 8350

im pretty good at superpi 32m 

btw captains (yes you cdawall) are not allowed prizes lol


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 31, 2013)

does anyone think it would be a good idea to get one really fast 4GB stick for benching or should I just go through my current ones and check to see which is best because my current sticks are 6x4 1600 corsairs(maximum 1666mhz 8-9-9-24 1T @ 1.725v) and 4x4 2133 g.skills(maximum 2333mhz 11-12-12-32 1T @ 1.69v)


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 31, 2013)

One? I would get two as some benchmarks (not sure which off the top of my head) will make use of dual channel.


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 31, 2013)

So would this be OK or should I go with something like these
Sorry the links aren't in English but here where I don't have much choice and I don't want to go checking that I picked RAM available here when I provide a link


----------



## FireKillerGR (Oct 31, 2013)

I wouldnt buy any of these kits 
I would prefer a bbse, psc or samsung kit. Also 2x 2 GB are enough for spi32m


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 31, 2013)

So what should I look for because I searched for Samsung Ram on Czech sites and got 0 results.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Oct 31, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> So what should I look for because I searched for Samsung Ram on Czech sites and got 0 results.



If you are a member on hwbot, search for some kits.
U dont search for samsung kits but for kits that have samsung, psc or bbse ICs 
Kits can be g.skill, corsair, adata, etc. Its all about the ICs


----------



## cdawall (Oct 31, 2013)

d1nky said:


> 9370 vs 8350
> 
> im pretty good at superpi 32m
> 
> btw captains (yes you cdawall) are not allowed prizes lol



That's fine its all for the fun


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 31, 2013)

This will give you something to aim for CD 13m 35.601 s 

http://hwbot.org/submission/2437016_johan45_superpi___32m_fx_9370_13min_35sec_601ms


----------



## d1nky (Oct 31, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> This will give you something to aim for CD 13m 35.601 s
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2437016_johan45_superpi___32m_fx_9370_13min_35sec_601ms



100mhz higher than my 8350 score but over 10seconds off!


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 31, 2013)

d1nky said:


> 100mhz higher than my 8350 score but over 10seconds off!



Ya I like this 9370 but i can't beat my 8350's cinebench 11.5 with it


----------



## d1nky (Oct 31, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Ya I like this 9370 but i can't beat my 8350's cinebench 11.5 with it



that's odd?! my 8350 cant beat your cinebench either lol


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 31, 2013)

So I found a bunch of PSC kits but the best binned one is a 6x2GB kit of G.Skill Pis so I wanted to ask if anyone would be willing to buy the extra ones from me because I only need 2 sticks.
BTW just ran Pi 32M in the background at 5Ghz and got a time 7:05.886s.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Oct 31, 2013)

what cpu @5Ghz?


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 31, 2013)

3960x
just uploaded a 6:58 score to hwbot using 5ghz and my tweaked OS and running another with tweaked timings.
If my ram keeps up I think 6:50 will be doable for me. Also is Pi ram latency or frequency based?


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 31, 2013)

d1nky said:


> that's odd?! my 8350 cant beat your cinebench either lol



The stars must have aligned that day I guess. I've never tried to repeat it either, it just eats at me a bit that I haven't gone higher with the 9370.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 31, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> The stars must have aligned that day I guess. I've never tried to repeat it either, it just eats at me a bit that I haven't gone higher with the 9370.



I like those bench runs, when everything goes perfectly and you think wow!

ill be trying some tonight


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 31, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I like those bench runs, when everything goes perfectly and you think wow!
> 
> ill be trying some tonight



Sweet  I have a sleeper waiting for the PCM05 comp I'm in rightnow. You know one of those last minute subs. 
I bet it feels good being behind the keyboard again!!


----------



## d1nky (Oct 31, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Sweet  I have a sleeper waiting for the PCM05 comp I'm in rightnow. You know one of those last minute subs.
> I bet it feels good being behind the keyboard again!!



yea it does! im just playing a load of shooters atm. ive missed out on so much tech stuff tho! 

I cant wait to start overclocking this thing again, nearly bought a CHVF yesterday lol

you should do a 5ghz superpi 32m run and just post the screen shot on the comp thread, that's what im doing.

its pretty cool people can win a 4770k!!


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 31, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea it does! im just playing a load of shooters atm. ive missed out on so much tech stuff tho!
> 
> I cant wait to start overclocking this thing again, nearly bought a CHVF yesterday lol
> 
> ...



I didn't think it was open to foreigners?? I'm on the wrong team.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Oct 31, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> 3960x
> If my ram keeps up I think 6:50 will be doable for me. Also is Pi ram latency or frequency based?



Both, just needs testing and right "combo"


----------



## d1nky (Oct 31, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I didn't think it was open to foreigners?? I'm on the wrong team.



don't submit it part as the competiton, just post a screenie on one of the threads. see if you can beat me


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'll have to do it tomorrow or the next day I'm all set up for a different bench right now. But what the hell.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 2, 2013)

i just learnt how to WAZZA!


----------



## d1nky (Nov 3, 2013)

*we are in the top 40!*​




....................


----------



## d1nky (Nov 16, 2013)

*Prizes have been updated on the comp page, this is absolutely crazy that TPU are benching, TOP40 on HWBOT and able to win great prizes!! 

And the best thing is, THIS IS JUST THE START!​*
1st PRIZE - 4770K
2nd PRIZE - ENERMAX PLATIMAX 1350W PSU
3rd PRIZE - FX4100 / ASUS M5A78LM MOBO
AND a lucky Draw (W/C kit from ENERMAX! ​



........................


----------



## Nordic (Nov 16, 2013)

I promise I will get some benches in once this crunching challenge is over.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 19, 2013)

I think everyone is having a break or crunching lol

soon as crunching is over I got to get some benches in, refresh the scores and hopefully stop johan beating me!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I think everyone is having a break or crunching lol
> 
> soon as crunching is over I got to get some benches in, refresh the scores and hopefully stop johan beating me!



Thanks again guys for coming over and helping during the challenge. We hope you will stick around and crunch at least when your not benchmarking.

When I do start benching I will need a little help I think. I have benched before but just for myself to see if there were gains. I am sure I could figure out how to submit and all that. I don't know what I would need help on but I just have to start to find out. I won't be afraid to ask.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 20, 2013)

everyone here is here to help others, that's whats so great about this forum!

im thinking of starting a techpowerUp! hwbot facebook page.

something people can log into on their phones to keep updated, get more publicity, get known, and for members to post pics of their rigs and benches, see up and coming comps, ill even post scores, new joining members, links to great sites, maybe giveaways....

what ya guys think?!

I really want tpu hwbot to kick off and get even better!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 20, 2013)

Go for it if you want you can add me as a page admin.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 21, 2013)

this is the banner for now, need to get some pro's making pics etc!


----------



## d1nky (Nov 21, 2013)

We are now on Facebook.

I encourage all members, and hwbot team members to use this when they can, post pics, comments and treat it like this thread. Itll be great to build up an active team, have fun and share it with everyone!

https://www.facebook.com/TPUHWBOT


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm backkkkkkk

lol


----------



## d1nky (Nov 21, 2013)

I thought you had some benches to come back with


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I thought you had some benches to come back with


I posted 3 on Hwbot


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm very sorry to announce that my 3960X will no longer do anything above 4.9Ghz. Seems that running the poor thing at around 1.525V for half a year has degraded it to the point where even 1.55V won't stabilize 5Ghz. That or I screwed some of my BIOS settings up or the VRM gave up because it still does 4.8Ghz at 1.45 which is the same as when I first got it but it simply won't do 5Ghz. I really wish that the Intel used a better metal for the metal layer (the part of CPUs that fails) of the extreme editions because that would at least justify the stupid prices.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 23, 2013)

any chance in returning it with intel insurance?

sorry to hear that ya chips gotten like that!


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> any chance in returning it with intel insurance?
> 
> sorry to hear that ya chips gotten like that!



Thing is the chip is still holding into the top 50% of 3960Xs(few do 4.8Ghz on 1.45V) so I don't know if intel will consider it dead enough to replace. Though I can always deep fry it the name of beating the current H2O Cinecbench R11.5 x6 king on HWbot. Though honestly this chip has trolled me in the past when it would not do 4.6Ghz no matter how high or low a voltage I gave it but would do 4.5 and 4.7 so I'm kinda hoping that in a week I'll just set 1.53V and get rock solid 5Ghz. Worse case I buy the plan the chip kicks the bucket I take a photo of it(it's the first CPU that I built a computer with) and send it to intel.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 23, 2013)

if I had that chip, Id probably be thinking the same!


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 24, 2013)

The chip just booted 4.9Ghz on 1.44V by accident(typo in the BIOS) it really is trolling me and ran cinebench at 1.465V and did an Intel memory test on 1.463V all at 4.9Ghz. AND NOW it passed an intel CPU stress test at 1.463V I guess to day is April 1st for my CPU because it needed 1.475V when I first got it to do 4.9Ghz on my H100 back in 2012. Got it to do cinebench at 5.1Ghz on 1.57V just now so I guess it really is that my CPU can't handle more than 0.95V on VCCSA. 5GHZ WORKS AGAIN 
though from now on I'm running this chip at 4.8 instead of 5 cause I almost had a heart attack


----------



## d1nky (Nov 24, 2013)

maybe a change in temps? or your cpu is really messing you about lol


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm going with it disliking VCCSA above 0.95V because that is the only thing that got changed before it started working again.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 24, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> I'm going with it disliking VCCSA above 0.95V because that is the only thing that got changed before it started working again.


What speed are you running your RAM at? What BIOS are you on? We're both on RIVEs and my 3820 does that to me sometimes...


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 25, 2013)

Not sure bout bios but I tend to switch between 2000mhz(125 BCLK) and 21333mhz(100 BCLK) on the RAM both of which work just fine at .95VCCSA I just left it high after trying to get my memory over 2200mhz


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 25, 2013)

So I've got a GTX 590 and I really really want to OC to the limit it but I don't want to blow the VRM so I wanted to ask if anyone has a clue where I could get a VRM powerful enough(the VRM on the GTX 580/HD7970 MATRIX would be sufficient) to replace the reference VRM with. I was considering just using a mobo(The CVFZ because after I'm done I can desoder it and use it for an AMD build I'm planning) but that takes up a lot of space and is hard to work with.
My main issue buying a GPU to use is that I only need the VRM of the card to work but no one in CZ sells GPUs with dead cores since there is no interest in them and working GPUs cost too much and are a total waste to destroy(because of the routing of the cables and the fact the original core would waste some of the power) in the name of hunting down all the GTX590 records excluding the ones set by TiN(he had LN2 whereas I'm bound to maxed air cooling though if this works I might get some LN2 too). I have been considering using my HD 7970 to feed extra power via locked volts setting in AB but it can do a maximum 480A and the GTX 590 will probably want something around 550A since it's 2 300W cards taped onto one PCB and that would kill at least one card in the good scenario and both in the bad one. 
So basically I want suggestions on what I could use to feed 550A at 1.25V to the cores of my GTX 590 ideally it would be cheap below 100$ if I can't reuse it and upto 250$ if I can use after I'm done with the card. If you think this a total waste of effort and I should just use the stock VRM please say so.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 25, 2013)

you could always buy an epower board if that's the route you want to take, seems less hassle than frankensteining gfx cards. and is re-usable I believe.

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=40307

theres a few on here that know much more tho...

if not using LN2/Dice there are other forms of cooling the core, like universal blocks for watercooling. running the water through ice will allow a higher clock than any air bench!

I wouldn't waste ya time doing this just for aircooling tho, its designed for extreme benching tbh


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 25, 2013)

d1nky said:


> you could always buy an epower board if that's the route you want to take, seems less hassle than frankensteining gfx cards. and is re-usable I believe.
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=40307
> 
> theres a few on here that know much more tho...



Wait they sell those  I thought the availability of those was the same as the gigabyte and ASUS addon VRMs (You can't buy them). Well that's perfect now I just get 2 of those and an EVbot and me and my GTX 590 are gonna have a really really bad day. Me because the fan will be running at 100% and the card because it's gonna run both cores over 900mhz if it's the last thing I do with it.
Thanks for the notification I guess I need to lurk on the HWbot forums more.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 25, 2013)

a few of the extreme benchers will know more but I wouldn't do this on aircooling!

id recommend getting a universal block for the dual gpus.. then have it running chilled water!

so it doesn't get in the way of the epower board as well








evga shop:

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-UC-0400-BR


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 25, 2013)

I plan to mount the Epower from behind the card onto the input side of the caps after I get rid of the inductors on the front. I don't think I will need chilled water for 900mhz since that's below what most 580s do and those are much worse binned than GTX 590 cores plus I already have sub zero temps just outside my window so I'll just leave the room with my PC with all the windows open over night and I'll have a couple of hours of 0C or lower ambient to play with. I do plan to get a chiller eventually just not right now. Also where the hell will I get an EVbot cause I had a look and it looks like they don't make them any longer.
Wait just found one I really am hopeless at finding stuff. And it's out of stock so I guess it's back to plan A because an Epower withou an evbot is useless.


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 26, 2013)

Good news the dip switches on the Epower board V2.0 allow basic power control *without the EVbot(it's consistently out of stock) *so here's a table of setting that TiN posted on the Kingpin Cooling Forums for anyone else planning to use an Epower board V2.0

EVGA EPOWER CLASSIFIED VID switch settings:

"1" - ON
"0" - OFF

1234[VID position]
0000 : 900 mV
1000 : 945 mV
0100 : 1000 mV
0011 : 1100 mV
1100 : 1050 mV
1010 : 1155 mV
0110 : 1210 mV
1110 : 1260 mV
0001 : 1315 mV
1001 : 1365 mV
0101 : 1415 mV
1101 : 1475 mV
0010 : 1525 mV
1011 : 1580 mV
0111 : 1625 mV
1111 : 1680 mV


----------



## d1nky (Nov 27, 2013)

Got a great wallpaper for us.

Massive thanks to rezasam1


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 28, 2013)

So I had a look for some universal blocks and found that because of the weird mounting hole layout on the 590 there are zero compatible blocks I can use with it. The good news is that the fan on it is just bearable at 100% and after repasting the heatsinks it doesn't even get as hot as most do. The only downside is that my soldering pen is not powerful enough to melt the solder used on the output caps which I was planning to take off so I would have an easy way to connect the Epower boards with out taking of the cooler.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 29, 2013)

couldn't you get another soldering iron?


also we dropped a place in the teams league, seems another team wanted to jump into top40.

as of now we are no.40

once the comps over, benching season it will be!


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> couldn't you get another soldering iron?
> also we dropped a place in the teams league, seems another team wanted to jump into top40.
> as of now we are no.40
> once the comps over, benching season it will be!



Yeah except now my shopping list is getting kinda silly with how big it's getting:
2 Epower boards <<  one is not enough to feed what is essentially a pair of GTX 580s
an R9 290(X) << sold my 7970 to a friend to get enough to buy one
1 80W soldering iron << my current one is only 50W which is below what all zombie guides recommend as a minimum and didn't even get close to melting the solder used on the GTX 590
a dremel << for modding purposes
some extra HDDs << everyone I know has an apple laptop and none of them are dead so I don't have a good source of SATA HDDs and I already used up all my partitions on my current HDD
a proper screw driver set << so I can take the VRAM and VRM heatsink off of the GTX 590 (stupid torx screws)
And that's just stuff I really really want or need the full list is a lot longer

As for us being at no. 40. I'll see if my 3960X feels like doing a 5.25Ghz Cinebench run on my clean OS and if I get Unigine to not lag at the start of the benchmark and the 3Dmarks working I'll get some GTX 590 benchmarks up over this weekend but my friend is building his first PC and I'm helping and indoctrinating him to bench for us  so I'm kinda short on time.

BTW I ordered a der8auer LN2 pot like a month ago but DHL hands it over to the Czech postal service which is incapable of finding my house and delivering it. 
BTW2 I found a nice indepth explanation of how DC>>DC VRMs work for download here for any one interested.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice, youre an asset to the team! cant wait to see some benches! although thats a big shopping list, the majority of it will last a lifetime!


im hoping to get a group of active extreme overclockers, which can access LN2/dice and various amounts of hardware.

about 5-7 members submitting subzero. i have an idea of who..


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> Nice, youre an asset to the team! cant wait to see some benches! although thats a big shopping list, the majority of it will last a lifetime!
> im hoping to get a group of active extreme overclockers, which can access LN2/dice and various amounts of hardware.
> about 5-7 members submitting subzero. i have an idea of who..



There's a Linde Gas 30-40 min from my place but I don't have a good source of hardware that I'd be willing to risk beyond cheap AMD cpus(up to the FX-8350/A10s) and even then I can't bin them. I'll see if I can get some kind of sponsor(there's are really nice small e-tailer for more extreme hardware/cooling so I might ask them) or something(reselling everything?) so I don't pay the full prices on hardware but I really doubt it.


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 2, 2013)

Yo were back at 39th because I benched our school laptop.

BTW my LN2 pot finally came. A Phenom II X4 and an A10 6800k are gonna have really bad days sometime soon


----------



## FireKillerGR (Dec 2, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> Yo were back at 39th because I benched our school laptop


Posts like this make me smile


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 2, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> Yo were back at 39th because I benched our school laptop.
> 
> BTW my LN2 pot finally came. A Phenom II X4 and an A10 6800k are gonna have really bad days sometime soon


Bwahaha, I can only imagine how that must've looked to anybody who may have seen you doing that. Thanks, btw.
As far as the pot goes, I DEMAND PICTURES! That and benchies when you get around to it, lol.


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 3, 2013)

Christmas holiday is in 1.5 weeks so I'll bench then.


----------



## d1nky (Dec 5, 2013)

i hope a few of us shall be benching over the holidays, this cold weather happens once a year. people get their best scores with a few beers and -5*c ambients lol


maybe we'll do a lil inhouse competition on this thread


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 5, 2013)

-5C° where do you live because here in winter it can get as low as -20 at night and I have a conveniently located power source and free standing roof(in case of snow). I already added anti freeze to my loop so it should be fine down to around -10C° ambient. Hope to become the  king of Cinebench x6  R11.5 on H2O.
Unfortunately my plan to buy an R9 290X has been thwarted by the Xmas season so I'm looking at the 780 Lightning as a card that may change my NO KEPLER GPU policy. If I don't like it I'll just use my retailer's return within 2 months service and get an R9 290X when they are available again.
BTW what cooling are we using if the ambient temperature is well below 0 because I some how doubt that it would still classify as air/water cooling.


----------



## d1nky (Dec 5, 2013)

LOL to me that sounded like, im buying a crappy kepler gpu benching it to death and returning it 

i live in the UK its been pretty mild lately around 5-10*c but im expecting lows of -5*c hopefully.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 5, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i hope a few of us shall be benching over the holidays, this cold weather happens once a year. people get their best scores with a few beers and -5*c ambients lol
> 
> 
> maybe we'll do a lil inhouse competition on this thread


I'm down. The only things I have to do over holiday break, aside from family obligations, is dropping the engine in my track car for a test fit and then pulling it out again , so I should have plenty of time to bench. Here's hoping we get some cold weather over the break, last night it was 16c 


buildzoid said:


> BTW what cooling are we using if the ambient temperature is well below 0 because I some how doubt that it would still classify as air/water cooling.


You're still not going sub-ambient, so it still classifies as air or water.


d1nky said:


> LOL to me that sounded like, im buying a crappy kepler gpu benching it to death and returning it


Ha, I read it the same way!


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 5, 2013)

d1nky said:


> LOL to me that sounded like, im buying a crappy kepler gpu benching it to death and returning it


It's not like I'm gonna blow it up (They won't accept it if I do), though to be honest it's not very likely that I'll keep it, since I hate Nvidia's boost algorithm with a passion from the day I tried to OC my friends GTX 670 DCUII.


----------



## d1nky (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey guys, theres been an update to the prizes. 

check the competition thread to know more.


----------



## vega22 (Dec 7, 2013)

might want to update the hwbot page too?


----------



## d1nky (Dec 9, 2013)

sorted!

WE ARE NOW RANKED 35th IN TEAMS!

when we started this we was around 135th, hopefully some of the new guys shall stay and help us get into top20!


----------



## $ingh (Dec 9, 2013)

^^ Joined yesterday and i will stay with Techpower Up till end  ... Time to submit some scores in Competition ...


----------



## adiath (Dec 11, 2013)

hi, i'm adiath, newbie overclocker from Indonesia.
I join Technopowerup OC team and also TPU HWBOT competition, i wish i can got some luck and great score. i hope can get some experience and more knowledge by joining this team.


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 11, 2013)

To of you new guys please fill out your system specs in your profile so that people know what you have when you ask for help.

BTW I found a cool link explaining the differences between RAM ICs and what sticks you can find them in here


----------



## d1nky (Dec 11, 2013)

$ingh said:


> ^^ Joined yesterday and i will stay with Techpower Up till end  ... Time to submit some scores in Competition ...


welcome to the team! its great to see new members! any questions about anything then this is the place to be!



adiath said:


> hi, i'm adiath, newbie overclocker from Indonesia.
> I join Technopowerup OC team and also TPU HWBOT competition, i wish i can got some luck and great score. i hope can get some experience and more knowledge by joining this team.



I started as a total noob not long ago, theres loads of people here to help transform you from noob to good!

welcome, and don't be afraid to ask questions!


----------



## d1nky (Dec 13, 2013)

***Up and coming plans** - I'm looking for a group of active benchers that have the resources/time for extreme overclocking. I plan to have around 5 members for a group of extreme overclocking. PM/post if interested!




*​


----------



## policha (Dec 14, 2013)

5min59s563，HAHAHA


----------



## policha (Dec 14, 2013)

HEY HEY


----------



## policha (Dec 14, 2013)

3DMARK01，HEYHEY


----------



## policha (Dec 14, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 15, 2013)

WOW nice scores policha hope you stay with us.

BTW Yesterday I got a pair of 4GB Crucial Ballistix Elite sticks and I must say I'm impressed they do 2000 8-9-8-24 on 1.65V so I decide to see if I can get a Super Pi 1M score below 7.473s at 5Ghz and after about 30 minutes I got annoyed and went to play with Cinbench which I know better than Super Pi. After some time I did not manage to break my current record as I couldn't get above 5.25Ghz before I went to sleep and ended at 15.30 but I found some software optimizations for win7 you can do to get higher Cinebech R11.5 score. First of these is to get to the point where you only have 34 or fewer processes running using less than 1GB of RAM the gain from this depends on how clean your install is. The next thing is to set Cinebench priority to high which gets you about 0.10 points more, and now the crazy one: SET THE AFFINTY OF EVERY PROCESS OTHER THAN CINEBENCH TO THE LAST HYPER THREAD(CORE 11 ON AN INTEL HEXA CORE AND CORE 7 ON AN INTEL QUAD CORE). This will give you about 0.07 points more than just running cinbench normally. All these optimizations will net you about 0.20 points more than just running Cinebench normally you have to run Cinebench 2 times after you apply one of these optimizations to get them to show.


----------



## d1nky (Dec 15, 2013)

*Well done to all competitors! There was a massive turn out, 27 members competed!*

*We just have to verify and validate all submissions, winners will be announced tomorrow!*

*THANK YOU FOR COMPETING!*






​


----------



## d1nky (Dec 17, 2013)

We shall be conducting winner announcements and prize draw soon, sorry for the delay.

There are a few technicalities that need validating!

Thanks for being patient!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 17, 2013)

I should have submitted my better superpi times. They hardly beat my dirty fx score...oh well congrats to the soon to be winners and thanks for the participation.


----------



## d1nky (Dec 18, 2013)

ANNOUNCEMENT **PRIZE AND WINNER DRAW 21/12/13 SATURDAY PM**


----------



## d1nky (Dec 21, 2013)

WINNERS AND PRIZES HAVE BEEN ANNOUNCED!​
 http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpu-hwbot-competition-now-open.191333/page-12​


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 24, 2013)

HWbot is adding point value to some benchmarks LINK


----------



## d1nky (Dec 24, 2013)

*Have a great Christmas holiday everyone! Regards TPU hwbot team!*​


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 24, 2013)

Does anyone know of any issues that come up when running a computer at really low ambients because while my coolant is good around -15C° I'm not so sure about the GPU MB and HDD. Because I'm coming back from the Maldives and am planning to do subzero ambient runs they will probably only be a couple hours but I'm still concerned about everything surviving.


----------



## d1nky (Dec 24, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> Does anyone know of any issues that come up when running a computer at really low ambients because while my coolant is good around -15C° I'm not so sure about the GPU MB and HDD. Because I'm coming back from the Maldives and am planning to do subzero ambient runs they will probably only be a couple hours but I'm still concerned about everything surviving.




insulate the hose and around the socket properly. get plenty of airflow as well. A mix of anti-freeze, to about 1/3 anti and 2/3 water.

it really depends if the rig is in the subzero ambients or in a warmer atmosphere. If its the latter you will need to insulate it all properly. watch for any condensation build up, maybe use a spare HDD if all in subzero.

ive taken my rig out below zero a few times and had no problems, I know people that have the loop outside and rig inside, this is when the condensation forms around the socket!


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> insulate the hose and around the socket properly. get plenty of airflow as well. A mix of anti-freeze, to about 1/3 anti and 2/3 water.
> 
> it really depends if the rig is in the subzero ambients or in a warmer atmosphere. If its the latter you will need to insulate it all properly. watch for any condensation build up, maybe use a spare HDD if all in subzero.
> 
> ive taken my rig out below zero a few times and had no problems, I know people that have the loop outside and rig inside, this is when the condensation forms around the socket!


Why do I have to insulate around the socket if everything is gonna be cold I thought you only had to deal with that if the coolant/cooler was colder than the air.
I solved all issues of the water freezing already it will definetly stay liquid down to -10 and maybe even -15 but that would be pushing it.
As for the HDD that's a problem because I'm rather new to building computers and therefore don't have a large amount of spare anything.


----------



## vega22 (Dec 24, 2013)

fuck that, get a big desk fan and have it blow across the colder parts. airflow will stop condensation at that kind of level.

if you are talking about something very sub zero like -50 and bellow then you need to go nuts keeping it insulated but not for a rad in a slushy or sat in the snow.

maybe tie some paper towels to the tubing just in case but beyond that i do not think it is needed myself as long as you have some airflow over it.

 

just got on the front page on hwbot


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 25, 2013)

Well I'm taking the whole rig outside so I won't have coolant that's colder than the ambient. I think the coolant will end up at around -10C° if the air is -14C° so doubt condensation will be a problem.



marsey99 said:


> just got on the front page on hwbot


Nice Score


----------



## d1nky (Dec 31, 2013)

fair play to the guys benching over the holidays! youre lucky and i envy you! 

And I'd Like to thank everyone that's contributed to the team during the techPowerUp! hwbot comeback!

Rock on next year, more benching and more comps!

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE!


----------



## d1nky (Jan 3, 2014)

Im thinking of a little in-house, forum only competition, Maybe a small prize give-away or similar!

Who would be up for a monthly competition between forum members?


----------



## buildzoid (Jan 3, 2014)

If you have some multi threaded benchmarks sure(my poor 3960X doesn't like SuperPi).


----------



## d1nky (Jan 3, 2014)

Im thinking of something like cinebench, then divided between AMD and intel. 

Try to keep it fair, get more people posting and joining in on the fun!


----------



## d1nky (Jan 9, 2014)

Messaging to make sure everyone is alive after new years lol

Lots of respect to johni5, steponz and formula44 with the consistent benches, i may come up with an idea to reward the top bencher for the month 

Also TPU Hwbot team captains are coming up with a strategy to get us up in rankings.

Myself is planning to get on the subzero soon!


----------



## buildzoid (Jan 9, 2014)

Still alive but the weather is terrible it's winter and yet it's 10C° outside so I'm waiting for better temperatures and am spending the time working on other things. The good news is I finally devised a plan to cool the GTX 590 cheaply by zip tying two of these to the cores now all I need is to find/buy a more powerful soldering pen and a pair of E power boards. I will be getting a 350GB HDD which will become my XP disk so I will be redoing my SPi and Cinbench runs once my friend gives it to me.
The only thing I'm kinda annoyed about is that all the GPUs I've had so far have clocked like crap my hd 7970 needed 1.283V to get 1190mhz and the GTX590 won't go over 700mhz on stock volts so I really hope that either the R9 290 or the R9 290X clocks well.


----------



## vega22 (Jan 9, 2014)

big props to some of our not great english speakers!!!!

some great scores being thrown up for the team power points


----------



## d1nky (Jan 9, 2014)

I know, I'm glad they joined us.

I'm trying to plan some prize or something for member of the month to thank the hard  Work!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 11, 2014)

Its crazy how quickly we have climbed up!


----------



## d1nky (Jan 11, 2014)

cdawall said:


> Its crazy how quickly we have climbed up!




Yea i couldnt believe it, i started out just trying to get some of TPU members benching again. And now we have a decent team with a lot of knowledgeable people that are No.37

My plans are to get TPU into the top 20, a strong extreme oc group and plenty more comps.


Must say a massive thanks to firekillerGR for helping this noob out lol


----------



## buildzoid (Jan 11, 2014)

Once I'm done with making my GTX 590 a CLC cooled zombie I might(who knows once it has a better VRM and cooling I might fall for it again like I did when I first bought it) put it up as a prize in the next big contest the only thing I see as a problem is that once it's zombified it will be much more fragile than a regular GPU and there is almost no way it will fit in a case(I'm guessing it'll take up 4 to 6 PCI-e slots).
BTW I got my R9 290 and R9 290X Windforce cards so I'll be benching Heaven Extreme and the 3Dmarks later today.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 11, 2014)

Can i join   O.O


----------



## buildzoid (Jan 11, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Can i join   O.O


sure just make a HWbot account and in the profile where it says team put in TPU and start submitting scores.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 11, 2014)

Just leaking some of the captains thoughts, next big comp may be near march. With a subzero category!

And any donations for prizes would be excellent, especially over the pond!

lol buildzoid, durvelle is part of our team. Think he wants in on your 590 lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 11, 2014)

Lol




buildzoid said:


> sure just make a HWbot account and in the profile where it says team put in TPU and start submitting scores.


----------



## buildzoid (Jan 11, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Just leaking some of the captains thoughts, next big comp may be near march. With a subzero category!
> 
> And any donations for prizes would be excellent, especially over the pond!
> 
> lol buildzoid, durvelle is part of our team. Think he wants in on your 590 lol


Well derp now I look clueless.
As for the GTX 590, if I do put it up it will be without cooling but with the Epower boards because I was planing on using the cooler on my FM2 build. I must warn you because according to my power calculator the card will pull 500+ watts at 1.1V because whatever Nvidia may have done the GTX 590 is still just a pair of GTX 580s glued together and each of those pulled 250W.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 11, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> Well derp now I look clueless.
> As for the GTX 590, if I do put it up it will be without cooling but with the Epower boards because I was planing on using the cooler on my FM2 build. I must warn you because according to my power calculator the card will pull 500+ watts at 1.1V because whatever Nvidia may have done the GTX 590 is still just a pair of GTX 580s glued together and each of those pulled 250W.


No need for a cooler and u have a 850w Gold PSU


----------



## buildzoid (Jan 11, 2014)

Guys I'm having problems with my rankings on HWbot. Basically HWbot thinks that an older worse SPi 32m(6m 59s) score is better than my latest SPi 32m(6m 42s) and so I'm not getting any points for my best submission. I also wan to know if there are any tweaks for Heaven that I should be aware of because my score with my R9 290 and R9 290X crossfire at 1165/1375 is just 4873 points.
EDIT found the problem the primary GPU(290X) has a too low temperature target and throttles I'm also gonna have to put more space between the cards and make a some kind of heat shield because the R9 290(72C°) is frying the R9 290X(84C°).
EDIT my rankings got fixed


----------



## buildzoid (Jan 12, 2014)

So I just ran Unigine a couple times on my R9 290X alone and guess what I discovered. That as always my R9 290X has a terrible core and amazing memory the core won't go over 1140 without artefacts but the memory does 1575mhz no problem but how much good is 1575mhz memory when the core can't get over 1140mhz. I hope that at least the R9 290 gets 1200mhz on the core.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 13, 2014)

I've seen this a number of times that the 290 overclocks better. 

Think when I get a new gpu it will be the 290.

The rankings usually take time to update as well


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 13, 2014)

Why isn't my submission going through 

http://hwbot.org/submission/2482340_


----------



## d1nky (Jan 13, 2014)

maybe a server problem, i would make sure all is correct and try again in a bit.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 13, 2014)

d1nky said:


> maybe a server problem, i would make sure all is correct and try again in a bit.


ok


----------



## xvi (Jan 13, 2014)

1.5 points coming your way as soon as I remember to bring my phone in to snap a picture of the machine. 
http://hwbot.org/submission/2482498_tech.kyle_cpu_frequency_e1_1200_3492.92_mhz

Edit: Updated link for moar GHz

CPU-z reports high clock speed, but benchmarks don't get any faster.
K10STAT and CPU-z reported 3.5GHz, which should have been a sign in and of itself.


----------



## buildzoid (Jan 14, 2014)

Does anyone know of some way to force a GPU to always run 3D clocks because when I start Unigine my GPUs stay at 300mhz for the first 2-4 seconds which really lowers my score because my minimum FPS is 2.8FPS it also drops the frequency down to 900mhz between scene transition and doesn't ramp back up to 1190mhz fast enough which isn't as bad but it still hurts my scores.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 14, 2014)

there is a way through bios editor (probably not one for R series yet), and MSI afterburner had a way in a config file.

havent messed with this for a long time, ill do some research

(and yea i had the same problems before)

also turn the powersaving stuff off, powerplay i think its called

just found there may be a registry edit, or change to driver file.


----------



## buildzoid (Jan 14, 2014)

After playing PS2 yesterday and glancing at the clocks and voltage of my card I'm starting to believe that the inability of my R9 290 to go over 1140mhz is because of the dynamic voltage control. I was testing to see if I could play PS2 at 1150mhz without artefacts and I could that is until the boost algorithm decide that it's a good time to drop voltage down to 1.173V for some inexplicable reason. I swear that if there is one thing I would like to see on the next series of GPU is a that they put some kind of option to make custom 2D BLR and 3D profiles with options to hard lock voltage and I'd also be interested in having access to VRAM timings
And I blame the existence of all the stupid GPU boost algorithms on Nvidia because if the kepler cards didn't have it AMD wouldn't have copied it.
EDIT: jsut found my R9 290 is dead(won't display image tried all slots and it's definetly GPU because the 290X works) so it's getting RMAed on the weekend because I was planning to return a set of RAM I bought so I'll do both now.


----------



## buildzoid (Jan 14, 2014)

Figured out how to override most of the GPUs boost control by using ASUS GPU tweak to control 2D and 3D profiles and TRIXX to add 200mv to the core and force constant voltage. I still didn't get rid of the intial FPS bug but I did manage to take full control of my R9 290X happily benching at 1165mhz and 1600mhz memory speed(So I'm guesing I have Hynix RAM).


----------



## buildzoid (Jan 14, 2014)

Doing a Heaven Bench session gonna up load vid of it on YT
OK I hit the limit 3257.918 running @ 1215/1660 with artefacts caused by core clock.
I still have the start of test low FPS bug even with my clocks constantly pegged at 1215/1660mhz so I guess it's related to Unigine loading in textures.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 15, 2014)

You are not the only person getting the lag of changing clocks in heaven, also happens in 3dmark tests as well. I noticed theres also a delay in changing of volts, hence using force constant voltage works best. 


Post a link if you made a vid.


----------



## buildzoid (Jan 15, 2014)

d1nky said:


> You are not the only person getting the lag of changing clocks in heaven, also happens in 3dmark tests as well. I noticed theres also a delay in changing of volts, hence using force constant voltage works best.
> 
> 
> Post a link if you made a vid.


I figured out how to get rid of all the lag after the 3FPS start but the start is something I just can't fix so I won't bother. I checked over my first video and I decide it wasn't all that good so I'll be doing a full blown guide how to get around the card down clocking(had it pegged at 1215mhz for the length of my run) between scenes and how offset voltage control behaves. I can't make the guide right now so I'll be doing it tomorrow after I play with driver settings to get better performance and I'll add that to the guide.


----------



## buildzoid (Jan 16, 2014)

I hit 4026 pts in heaven. I have plenty of footage and will be editing and uploading it tomorrow at school because I only know how to use Final Cut Pro(Mac school and I needed art credits) for movie editing and because my internet is too slow for uploading(0.5Mb/s). 
To illustrate what my simple but somewhat dangerous(you can brick your card if you do it wrong) tweaks achieved I went from 3200pts to 4026pts that's a 25% increase by just getting the GPU clocks to not drop during scene change and setting all the driver options to low.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 19, 2014)

We got back to 36th place finally, great benching guys!

Firekiller also smashed a decent hwbot prime! Well done all!


----------



## buildzoid (Jan 20, 2014)

Video for R9 290X tweaking is up here is link.
I need a camera man. The video is terrible.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 20, 2014)

says the video is private, im not on my google account.

what do i need to do to see it?


----------



## buildzoid (Jan 21, 2014)

d1nky said:


> says the video is private, im not on my google account.
> 
> what do i need to do to see it?


FIXED


----------



## d1nky (Jan 23, 2014)

nice video, a lot of crashing/freezing but a good raw clip. Ill be using this for 3d benches. 

so anyone want to give me some tips on the old 3d benchmarks? 01/03/aquamark etc


This new platform will take a lot of learning!

3770k 5.4ghz and gts450 any clocks?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 23, 2014)

d1nky said:


> nice video, a lot of crashing/freezing but a good raw clip. Ill be using this for 3d benches.
> 
> so anyone want to give me some tips on the old 3d benchmarks? 01/03/aquamark etc
> 
> ...


I want you 3770K 

XD


----------



## buildzoid (Jan 23, 2014)

Vmodded GTX590 will definetly go up in the next comp after I'm done with it because I just can't figure out what to do with it.



d1nky said:


> nice video, a lot of crashing/freezing but a good raw clip. Ill be using this for 3d benches.


I had to tape it raw like that because if I recorded the directly the crashes would have screwed me over. I plan to make my channel into a proper channel about OCing  so you can expect more guides and other content to come with better quality.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 24, 2014)

cmon people surely this intel noob cant be in top5 superpi1m in the team.....


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice 




d1nky said:


> cmon people surely this intel noob cant be in top5 superpi1m in the team.....


----------



## d1nky (Jan 25, 2014)

pulled out a better spi32m need to knock over a second off to get top5 H20, wazza helped me gain 3 seconds on same settings from before

also made a lil video of my sexy bench rig

http://hwbot.org/submission/2489185_d1nky_superpi___32m_core_i7_3770k_6min_6sec_328ms


----------



## buildzoid (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice score also your rig looks like my one used to when I first got my WC loop.
I just got my replacement R9 290. I also got the parts I needed to WC the GTX 590 but I still need the Epower boards(goddamn Nvidia vrm engineers) and I got a case and PSU for a rig with the A10 6800K so I plan to do a video on just how fast you can go from parts to pressing the on switch and getting to BIOS.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 27, 2014)

i think we should have a lil in-house competition to get everyone interested again! 

not many people posting in here, how can we liven things up??


----------



## d1nky (Jan 30, 2014)

Ok because you all been posting so much... 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpu-hwbot-winter-oc-challenge.197409/


----------



## d1nky (Jan 31, 2014)

Do we have the resources for this people??

*February Team Cup Warm-up Contest *

http://hwbot.org/competition/feb_teamcup_warmup/


----------



## FireKillerGR (Feb 2, 2014)

Not really, but I think I can participate for Stage 1. Rest hw is really hard to find or @ebay if lucky


----------



## Johni5 (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a PII and 3d3 and SDRAM .


----------



## FireKillerGR (Feb 2, 2014)

So bro, are u ready? Shall we participate?


----------



## d1nky (Feb 2, 2014)

Let's do this!

If anyone gets stuck for some hardware I bet the rest of TPU could help!


----------



## d1nky (Feb 3, 2014)

looks like johni5 has started the competition off.

if we get stuck for hardware i will start a new thread asking for others to help. ill even check on ebay for us.

i found a pentium dual core T2330, in an old laptop lol shame its not a II


----------



## buildzoid (Feb 4, 2014)

got a question about volts on AMD. What is the absolute maximum for non extreme cooling. I took my 3960X up to 1.725v for about 10 minutes and it's fine(no degradation) and I heard AMDs are even more resistant to voltage so I was thinking about 1.8V for 10min if I can keep it cool. Because I'm aiming for 5.5+ Ghz on all four cores for a Cinebenh R11.5 and R15 run.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 4, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> got a question about volts on AMD. What is the absolute maximum for non extreme cooling. I took my 3960X up to 1.725v for about 10 minutes and it's fine(no degradation) and I heard AMDs are even more resistant to voltage so I was thinking about 1.8V for 10min if I can keep it cool. Because I'm aiming for 5.5+ Ghz on all four cores for a Cinebenh R11.5 and R15 run.




what cpu?

my FX-8350 could take around 1.75v on my loop and board, if youre running really cold then 1.8v for sure. johan on his saber and chvf puts in 1.8v+ with antifreeze and better than -15*c  ambients. 

depends on the leakage of the chip as well, but in general <1.8v with decent board and very good cooling.

i found anything over 25-30*c on the cpu fully loaded would run into stability problems, keeping it idle at like 10*c and fully loaded 0*c


----------



## buildzoid (Feb 4, 2014)

A10-6800K on the Asrock A85X Extreme 6. I have some spare caps so I can mod the board for better noise suppression but I doubt it would help since an it's an 8+2 phase. From what your saying I gather heat is a bigger issue than voltage and I will crash from heat first. In which case I'll just skip over watercooling and do LN2 which I planned to do anyway but don't find as interesting as Air/Water.


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 4, 2014)

AMD really doesn't net a whole lotta boints.Maybe FX for max freq global and the unlockable chips n stuff.There's a lot of boints in 775.Gah..and then XTU on modern Intel hardware.I hate XTU,the boints are so lopsided for that.


----------



## buildzoid (Feb 4, 2014)

Schmuckley said:


> AMD really doesn't net a whole lotta boints.Maybe FX for max freq global and the unlockable chips n stuff.There's a lot of boints in 775.Gah..and then XTU on modern Intel hardware.I hate XTU,the boints are so lopsided for that.


Well I just enjoy OCing AMDs more than Intels and I have a spare A10 so why not see how fast it can go.


----------



## Johni5 (Feb 5, 2014)

694D pro2 not work 2 Celeron CPU!!!Hmmm.2x 400 CPU but not see only 1 cpu.Why?


----------



## d1nky (Feb 12, 2014)

see you got it working!

nice one jonhi5, great benching for techPowerUp! team!


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 1, 2014)

lol, there's a club now?
I joined TPU hwbot a while back lol.
I've been inactive for the longest.

I did a couple of stock runs lol.
maybe when I get my new setup I'll bench some more.


----------



## d1nky (Mar 1, 2014)

Scrizz said:


> lol, there's a club now?
> I joined TPU hwbot a while back lol.
> I've been inactive for the longest.
> 
> ...




noticed you submitting scores. Welcome aboard, TPU Hwbot has been quiet lately.


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 4, 2014)

So I've been wanting to go sub zero for some time now but I can't figure out wether to go LN2 or DICE first.
As far as I can tell these are their respective positives and negatives:
LN2
+ easier to apply, more cooling capability, cleaner
- pain to store and aquire (linde gas cz never has enough dewars)
DICE
+ easy to aquire and store( can go pick up 20kg any day of the week), no cold bugs
- interface liquid makes a mess, more dangerouse to handle, worse cooling 
So taking all that into consideration which one should I go with.


----------



## d1nky (Mar 4, 2014)

Ln2!

I'm skipping dice, don't see the point in less capable cooling and lower scores.

I'm just so busy atm plus in debt


----------



## d1nky (Mar 8, 2014)

man we need to liven things up!!!


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 8, 2014)

I've been playing with Heaven Extreme ever since I got my new R9 290 but I can't get more than 5500pts which means that I'm doing something wrong because on 1 card I broke 4000pts so I should be getting around 6000pts especially since that's what most people with R9 290/R9 290X CF setups get(the record is 8000+pts on 2 R9 290Xs that are clocked 170mhz higher than mine).  I've tried everything not running my second monitor, higher CPU clocks, the windows theme I use for 2D benchmarks, locking clocks at 1150mhz, messing around with CCC. None of that did anything I was stuck at around 5500pts and after repeat attempts I just gave up. So does anyone know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## d1nky (Mar 8, 2014)

What operating system?

Maybe you should look into win7, strip all the fat from it and try some non-tess and lod tweaks!

Also run the bench once or twice not overclocked, mem dump and then give it everything.


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 8, 2014)

I already turned Tess off. I ran it on a win 7 install that runs on less than 1GB of ram. Consecutive runs sometimes suffer a 50% FPS drop that can't be removed without a reboot but otherwise it gives the same result +/- 1%.
Where and how do I apply LOD tweaks and how do I mem dump?


----------



## d1nky (Mar 9, 2014)

There's a shortcut on the desktop you can use, Google how to make it. I've forgotten the thing.

For amd use quick LOD, should be on hwbot forums or main articles.

edit:

https://github.com/GENiEBEN/quick-lod

Add shorchut desktop with this path:
%windir%\system32\rundll32.exe advapi32.dll,ProcessIdleTasks


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 12, 2014)

So I finally modded the gtx 590 into water cooling and damn was it worth it the card runs 30C° cooler. Now I just have to get 2 add-on VRMs on it and I can bench it to death.
I have a vid but my internet has been extra flacky so I can't upload.


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 13, 2014)

Just managed to get 6.4k in Unigine thanks for all the help D1nky


----------



## Johni5 (Mar 14, 2014)

Used D3D Overrider? http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/xcgal/albums/userpics/PCMark05file/D3DOverrider.rar


----------



## d1nky (Mar 14, 2014)

Forgot about that ^^

15% better maybe?!


Also buildzoid run all the other 3d benches and get loads more points, the older ones are really CPU dependent! But we will help


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 14, 2014)

Well now my benching schedule looks like hell. (Bold = complete)

Aquamark: R9 290 / R9 290X / R9 290+R9 290X
3Dmark 2001 SE (Broken): R9 290 / R9 290X / R9 290+R9 290X 
3Dmark 03 (Broken): R9 290 / R9 290X / R9 290+R9 290X
3Dmark 05: R9 290 / R9 290X / R9 290+R9 290X
3Dmark 06: R9 290 / R9 290X / R9 290+R9 290X
3Dmark11 Performance: R9 290 / R9 290X / R9 290+R9 290X
3Dmark Vantage Performance: R9 290 / R9 290X / R9 290+R9 290X
3Dmark Firestrike Extreme (Need to buy): R9 290 / R9 290X / R9 290+R9 290X
Unigine Heaven Extreme: R9 290 / *R9 290X / R9 290+R9 290X*
Catzilla 720p: R9 290 / R9 290X / R9 290+R9 290X
Catzilla 1440p (Need to buy): R9 290 / R9 290X / R9 290+R9 290X

This weekend better be cold


----------



## d1nky (Mar 14, 2014)

Use Xp for everything up to 3d06. HT off up to 3d05. HT on for the rest. 

3D01/03/05 very CPU dependent, aquamark is all cpu/ram speed. 

p.s i like the signature!


----------



## Johni5 (Mar 14, 2014)

3DM06 AMD new card is win7.XP not good


----------



## d1nky (Mar 15, 2014)

got a 560ti to bench to death and it has no vrm heatsink LOL

@ johni5 i will do march geekbench single core when its colder


----------



## d1nky (Mar 19, 2014)

just got a decent geekbench score for our march competition


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 19, 2014)

I did a bit of benching today so here are the outcomes.
383k in aquamark after I noticed that aquamark likes fast ram more than pure cpu speed.
Got 4th out of 24 R9 290 unigine heaven submissions. 
But I ran into 3 problems.
1. D3doverider didn't seem to affect my score for heaven
2. I have no idea how to install the quick lod tweak 
3. I don't have a win xp install disk


----------



## Nordic (Mar 20, 2014)

I saw there was a new challenge or something. Awhile back I promised I would do some benches and I still plan on doing that challenge or not.


----------



## d1nky (Mar 20, 2014)

james888 said:


> I saw there was a new challenge or something. Awhile back I promised I would do some benches and I still plan on doing that challenge or not.



atm we are competing in this competition. You are more than welcome to help, and maybe ask others if they have the hardware 




buildzoid said:


> I did a bit of benching today so here are the outcomes.
> 383k in aquamark after I noticed that aquamark likes fast ram more than pure cpu speed.
> Got 4th out of 24 R9 290 unigine heaven submissions.
> But I ran into 3 problems.
> ...



d3doverrider needs

application detection level : High
force triple buffering : ON
force vsync : OFF

once downloaded quicklod run it at 27 for newer directx or 15 for older directx, just save and monitor. also test different scenarios.

WindowsXP is very cheap to buy now, ill make a post on some tweaks etc later after work

also aquamark does prefer tight fast ram, and good cpu speed with higher Vmem speeds.


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 20, 2014)

d1nky said:


> d3doverrider needs
> application detection level : High
> force triple buffering : ON
> force vsync : OFF


I did all that and the difference in score was 150 points. From 3950 to 4100 but you said it should do up to 15% but I got 3.7%.



d1nky said:


> WindowsXP is very cheap to buy now, ill make a post on some tweaks etc later after work


Can't find a place in CZ that sells it for less than 50$ 

As for Quick LOD. I downloaded it but what do I do with the files none of them is a .exe.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 20, 2014)

d1nky said:


> atm we are competing in this competition. You are more than welcome to help, and maybe ask others if they have the hardware
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I can get myself to bench, I may be able to get some of the WCG team to bench a bit also.


----------



## Johni5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hmm...SetLod   http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/xcgal/albums/userpics/PCMark05file/SetLOD17.exe

This is work and    .exe

Stage 1 http://valid.canardpc.com/wlwfx4 Athlon xp 2500+


----------



## vega22 (Mar 20, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> So I've been wanting to go sub zero for some time now but I can't figure out wether to go LN2 or DICE first.
> As far as I can tell these are their respective positives and negatives:
> LN2
> + easier to apply, more cooling capability, cleaner
> ...




phase 

temps are near dice and it is there at the flick of a switch :thumb:

dice and ln2 both give much cooler temps but also come with higher risks of mishap.

get a phase cooler for the price of a good water loop these days too


----------



## d1nky (Mar 20, 2014)

windows XP is key to the older benches, maybe 15% was a bit of an exaggeration but its near there in best case scenarios.

this is the quicklod i use and a lot of others, https://github.com/GENiEBEN/quick-lod/releases

i like benching nvidia cards now as nvidia inspector has it all!

@marsey we could do with some 4770k action, plenty of boints in the xtu etc

https://www.facebook.com/TPUHWBOT - plug for TPU hwbot FB page.

I got to try and get this team a bit more active and maybe recruit some new people


----------



## Johni5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I like this page


----------



## d1nky (Mar 20, 2014)

If people want to know, the easiest way to make a decent OS is either nlite or 7lite, and strip all non-essential (on OP)

or not using that, when started up run msconfig, disable all services.

enable:

windows installer
WMI 
plug and play
display drivers
futuremark info

sometimes you need for certain installs:

event log
help and support
themes (for XP and luna for SPI32m)
power


----------



## vega22 (Mar 22, 2014)

i wish i could dude but having not long since lost my job i cant afford to have any hardware mishaps right now.


i have already sold my 7950 and will be looking to move on some older kit i had intended to bench the shit out of to replace it as my lad aint happy i have stole his 460


----------



## vega22 (Mar 22, 2014)

not to mention my 47k is a dog anyway. not worth the hassle of insulating my mobo when it wont do 5ghz anyway.


----------



## Johni5 (Mar 23, 2014)

http://hwbot.org/submission/2518155_psyb3r_3dmark05_geforce_gtx_570_53138_marks  Nice word ,but!!!! this is the rules http://blog.hwbot.org/wp-content//3dmark05.jpg  SETTINGS !!!

All upload 3d01...3D06  wrong .


----------



## d1nky (Mar 26, 2014)

c'mon people help me and jonhi5 out in the competition.

http://hwbot.org/competition/mar_teamcup_warmup/


----------



## Johni5 (Mar 26, 2014)

via epia 1300 comming


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 30, 2014)

did more heaven DX11(CFX) and D3Doverrider lowers my scores(-0.5%)
Still testing for maximum LOD so far every LOD increase has yielded marginally better scores.
Stuck at 6.5k right now
CPU is bottle necking(@5.1Ghz) in places where FPS exceeds 350
Ok after I tried braking 6.59K the cards crashed(290X: 1215/1575 290 1220/1575) if I could reduce their temps by about 10C° I could do it but that means I need WC on them and I don't have enough money for that now.


----------



## Johni5 (Mar 30, 2014)

Aquamark :AF OFF , 1024x768 75 HZ


----------



## d1nky (Apr 2, 2014)

we've climbed a place! WOOP!

i should have a new toy to bench soon


----------



## Johni5 (Apr 2, 2014)

Competition is well,but my SSD is die!  Epia screen over


----------



## Schmuckley (Apr 2, 2014)

always enable event log..
It's what makes a booting not painfully slow.


----------



## buildzoid (Apr 2, 2014)

So after my last session with Unigine I've been considering getting an i7 4820K for single core 3D and Super Pi since it has a better IMC and more IPC than my 3960X(which I want to abuse as little as possible) But I'm not sure if it's a good idea so I wanted to ask for your opinions.


----------



## vega22 (Apr 2, 2014)

if they are your only issues then hsawell or ivybridge are more cost effective ways of doing ti.


----------



## buildzoid (Apr 2, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> if they are your only issues then hsawell or ivybridge are more cost effective ways of doing ti.


So I take that as a yes go buy a 22nm i7


----------



## buildzoid (Apr 2, 2014)

Found a really cool list of all the different RAM ICs for 1GB sticks and 2GB sticks.
LINK


----------



## vega22 (Apr 2, 2014)

yea, been a while since that was updated but it is helpful to get good ic from older stuff.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 2, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> So after my last session with Unigine I've been considering getting an i7 4820K for single core 3D and Super Pi since it has a better IMC and more IPC than my 3960X(which I want to abuse as little as possible) But I'm not sure if it's a good idea so I wanted to ask for your opinions.


What's the IMC on your 3960 top out at?


----------



## buildzoid (Apr 2, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> What's the IMC on your 3960 top out at?


Haven't tried over 2400mhz yet but I'm running into the IPC problem more than into the RAM speed. a 4820K should have about 7-15%(one is for Cinebench R11.5 the other from SC2) more IPC and so far my R9 290X and R9 290 are capable of flooding(anytime FPS exceeds 350 or so) the 3960X@5.1Ghz when running Unigine. The 3960X is really really unstable above 5.1Ghz and requires 1.725V to do 5.3Ghz. Now 5.25Ghz(42x125) on the other hand works pretty well but the 290 really doesn't like BCLK adjustments. The other thing is that the 3960X is too old for the intel performance tuning plan so I can't risk killing it especially since I won't find a replacement(the 4930K/4960X clock sooo much worse). All I need is a 4820K capable of 4.9-5.1Ghz on WC.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 6, 2014)

anyone know how to get more than 1.3v on a 6970??

and a decent driver for xp?


----------



## buildzoid (Apr 6, 2014)

d1nky said:


> anyone know how to get more than 1.3v on a 6970??


As far as HW modifications go you're not gonna get anywhere because the controller is undocumented as far as I can tell. So look for some kind of unlocked BIOS.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 6, 2014)

i found a modded trixx which allows 1381v on core and god knows what on mem!

that should allow me to beast the shit into it!


----------



## buildzoid (Apr 6, 2014)

d1nky said:


> i found a modded trixx which allows 1381v on core and god knows what on mem!
> 
> that should allow me to beast the shit into it!


Share the find and give us a link


----------



## d1nky (Apr 6, 2014)

i found it on my pc and must been there ages, but heres a google search of it.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BzRLlHi1uWQeelRpZGx3ZEFUNUU/edit
http://www43.zippyshare.com/v/83298134/file.html


----------



## d1nky (Apr 7, 2014)

about to try out some PCmark benches.

how many tweaks??


----------



## Johni5 (Apr 8, 2014)

google and searching: pcmark hwbot


----------



## buildzoid (Apr 9, 2014)

So I finally hunted down a few PSC based ram kits but I can't figure out which one to buy so here's a list of what I can buy so you can help me.
G.skill ECO 2x2GB 1333 7-7-7-21 1.35V
G.skill Ripjaws(blue) 2x2GB 2000 9-10-9-28 1.65V
G.skill RipjawsX(red) 2x2GB 1600 9-9-9-27 1.5V
G.skill Ripjaws(blue) 2x2GB 1600 7-8-7-24 1.6V 33% chance of getting Elpida BASE ICs
These kits are all cheap but i don't want to buy more than 1 right now as I'm strapped for cash.
There's also a few kits I suspect of being PSCs but can't prove it:
G.skill RipjawsX(blue) 2x2GB 1600 7-8-7-24 1.5V
G.skill Pi 6x2GB 1600 7-8-7-24 1.5V
G.skill RipjawsX(blue) 2x2GB 1600 7-8-7-24 1.6V


----------



## d1nky (Apr 9, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> So I finally hunted down a few PSC based ram kits but I can't figure out which one to buy so here's a list of what I can buy so you can help me.
> G.skill ECO 2x2GB 1333 7-7-7-21 1.35V
> G.skill Ripjaws(blue) 2x2GB 2000 9-10-9-28 1.65V
> G.skill RipjawsX(red) 2x2GB 1600 9-9-9-27 1.5V
> ...




check the classifieds at hwbot, most sellers will tell you what they are and what they can do. also very good prices!


heres a start http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=100340


----------



## buildzoid (Apr 11, 2014)

just ran 3Dmark 11 P and I got 18.1K but I don't have a license for it so how do I submit?
Ok I fifgured it out.


----------



## emissary42 (Apr 12, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> There's also a few kits I suspect of being PSCs but can't prove it:
> G.skill RipjawsX(blue) 2x2GB 1600 7-8-7-24 1.5V
> G.skill Pi 6x2GB 1600 7-8-7-24 1.5V
> G.skill RipjawsX(blue) 2x2GB 1600 7-8-7-24 1.6V


F3-12800CL7D-4GBXM 1.50V --> usually PSC, mostly T-Series
F3-12800CL7T2-12GBPI / F3-12800CL7T-6GBPI --> usually PSC, older kits X-series
F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM 1.60V --> usually PSC, but can be Elpida too


----------



## Johni5 (Apr 13, 2014)

D1nky: http://hwbot.org/submission/2529509_ Searching errorrrrr!


----------



## d1nky (Apr 13, 2014)

Johni5 said:


> D1nky: http://hwbot.org/submission/2529509_ Searching errorrrrr!



damn just noticed problem, will run again!


----------



## Johni5 (Apr 13, 2014)

Run Vantage ccc panel http://kepfeltoltes.hu/view/130313/39081307N_vtelen_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg    End score +5%-8%
This is my tweak.NOT public only in team!


----------



## d1nky (Apr 13, 2014)

uploaded new score, will run vantage later today!


----------



## buildzoid (Apr 23, 2014)

Got some new toys today. Athlon x2 370K and an R7 260X.
And I must say I'm very impressed with the Athlon x2 370K it get 3100pps in HWbot prime @ stock that's only 42% behind an A10 6800K @ 4.6ghz. So I suspect AMD is cutting a core from each module not an entire module because if they did this should be scoring a lot worse in the 2300pps area.


----------



## buildzoid (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok so I'm running into a problem. I can't get the Athlon above 3300pps even though I increase core frequency by 20% from 4ghz to 4.8ghz I'm still getting 3100-3250pps. So I was wondering if anyone has any tips for me to get it to score higher.


----------



## vega22 (Apr 25, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> just ran 3Dmark 11 P and I got 18.1K but I don't have a license for it so how do I submit?
> Ok I fifgured it out.



like that dude 

http://hwbot.org/submission/2523872_marsey99_3dmark11___performance_radeon_r9_290x_17663_marks

edit

re athlon: 

ram speed holding the cpu back?


----------



## buildzoid (Apr 25, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> like that dude
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2523872_marsey99_3dmark11___performance_radeon_r9_290x_17663_marks
> 
> ...


yeah that's the submission I found when looking around for someone else without a 3Dmark11 license
Could be but I gotta pull my G.skills from my main rig to test that because these corsair vengeance stick are some of the worst ram I ever tried to OC it won't do more than 1600mhz on 9-9-9-24 even at 1.8V.


----------



## vega22 (Apr 25, 2014)

yea man, as much as they are sticklers for somethings on hwbot...cdkeys aint one of them xD

i only ask dude as i have seen a couple of systems being held back by slower ram speeds past few days


----------



## buildzoid (Apr 25, 2014)

HWbot prime likes low latency and High CPU frequency. I went from 4.8GHz and 1600 9-9-9-24 to 4.9GHz and 1412 7-8-7-25 which got me from 3100-3280 to 3389pps. I'm gonna see if I can run 1100 5-6-5-16. It also helps to set the java.exe priority to high and all other tasks to low priority. Currently benching on Win7 using 700MB of RAM with no Mobo drivers and no GPU drivers.

5-6-5-16 doesn't work gonna see 5-6-5-21 might.

OK 5-6-5-21 doesn't work either damn this is terrible ram.

Got 3416pps without OS optimizations optimized score coming.
OS optimizations got me 3460.81pps so my 60$(CZ price converted) athlon is basically on par with a 150$(CZ price converted) i3 3220.
Also 10.3 Global Points YAY.
Dammit I had the wrong version of HWbot Prime had to redo with 0.8.3 to get the exact same score.


----------



## Johni5 (Apr 26, 2014)

buildzoid :              http://hwbot.org/news/9703_application_57_rules/ http://hwbot.org/submission/2537541_


----------



## d1nky (Apr 28, 2014)

hows everyone?! i got some WC parts coming soon and maybe some new toys!

did have a competition planned around this time but everyone involved is busy with life. I may plan one for later in the year when its cooler, with a cash giveaway


----------



## d1nky (May 19, 2014)

oh boy havent we dropped some places  not many benching now as its getting hot as hell!!

i havent had internet for a while so will try come up with an idea to get TPU hwbot back up there!


----------



## d1nky (Jun 2, 2014)

ive been busy a while and damn am i letting this team slip back to nothing!!! (new toys for a kick start)


----------



## buildzoid (Jun 11, 2014)

I got a picture of my water cooled GTX 590 up on my blog with a guide on how to mount the coolers I used. Unfortunately the 30C drop of load temperatures did nothing for the cards overclock ability so I still have to get the E-powers if I want to OC at all. 
Here's a link to the post.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 12, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> I got a picture of my water cooled GTX 590 up on my blog with a guide on how to mount the coolers I used. Unfortunately the 30C drop of load temperatures did nothing for the cards overclock ability so I still have to get the E-powers if I want to OC at all.
> Here's a link to the post.




thats pretty cool, if you havent got the cold ambients you could always through them rads in ice.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 24, 2014)

d1nky said:


> ive been busy a while and damn am i letting this team slip back to nothing!!! (new toys for a kick start)


NUmmmmm


----------



## d1nky (Jun 24, 2014)

good to see ya durvelle.

been looking into some hwbot scores and should pull out a few myself


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 24, 2014)

d1nky said:


> good to see ya durvelle.
> 
> been looking into some hwbot scores and should pull out a few myself


You too bud. I've posted a few scores but nothing serious lol


----------



## buildzoid (Jun 24, 2014)

I need to get myself organized right now. I'm finally gonna be doing my hard drive re organization this weekend(move OS from 5400RPM drive to 7200RPM drive, Install 2 copies of XP, Install 2 copies of 7). After all that I'm gonna do Cinebench Wprime and SuperPi Aquamark 3Dmark 2001, 2003, Vantage, 2011 and Fire strike.
Unfortunately I spent a rather significant portion of my money on music(Pig Destroyer is just soooo good) so v modding the GTX 590 is getting delayed. I did however figure out how to add Vcore check points to the cheap A88X board I have so that should help with OCing the 370K I have.

BTW how do you install XP and 7 on the same HDD because If I remember correctly one of them breaks the other.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 25, 2014)

Im doing a few installs this weekend as well lol

Always XP first as the bootloader is different to the others. win7 and 8 can recognize xp's but xp's can't recognize theres.

Also always all the vital drivers and display drivers. dont worry about updates. 

In msconfig, services tab. Disable all. Then select/enable WMI, log event, futuremark sys, windows installer, intel management, drivers, plugnplay, (themes for spi32)

(ill probably remember more later)


----------



## buildzoid (Jun 25, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Im doing a few installs this weekend as well lol
> 
> Always XP first as the bootloader is different to the others. win7 and 8 can recognize xp's but xp's can't recognize theres.
> 
> ...


I run 2 install of each OS to have 1 for 3D and 1 for 2D. Since the 2D doesn't actually need any display drivers I stick with the stock windows ones.


----------



## cookiemonster (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi just done these from my new Sapphire R9 290 TRI-X OC 4GB GDDR5 X 2.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 25, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> I run 2 install of each OS to have 1 for 3D and 1 for 2D. Since the 2D doesn't actually need any display drivers I stick with the stock windows ones.




i thought that, but 2D definitely needs gfx drivers. not sure why but it improves the scores. especially superpi




cookiemonster said:


> Hi just done these from my new Sapphire R9 290 TRI-X OC 4GB GDDR5 X 2.



2x 290x's on hwbot on stock, the best firestrike was a touch over that score. you should score 2nd. nice run man!

if you need any other tips or advice, just ask!


http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_-...eocard_2115#start=0#interval=20#coolingType=1


also make sure you have the right benches http://hwbot.org/benchmarks

and know the rules of screenshots


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jul 6, 2014)

First in Fire Strike, (stock cooling), 1x GPU 

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_-_fire_strike/rankings?cores=1#start=0#interval=20#coolingType=1


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 6, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> First in Fire Strike, (stock cooling), 1x GPU
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_-_fire_strike/rankings?cores=1#start=0#interval=20#coolingType=1


I'm wondering why i didn't make the list


----------



## d1nky (Jul 7, 2014)

man ln2 benching is tougher than you think.

killed my ivy bridge at 6.8ghz, nothing was wet and was always half a pot or more. crashed and never came back.

got a 2700k to throw in to test mobo and that borked my bios.


----------



## buildzoid (Jul 7, 2014)

d1nky said:


> man ln2 benching is tougher than you think.
> 
> killed my ivy bridge at 6.8ghz, nothing was wet and was always half a pot or more. crashed and never came back.
> 
> got a 2700k to throw in to test mobo and that borked my bios.


6.8Ghz on ivy is pretty high. Especially on a CPU that you didn't choose through a binning process. Did you get a frequency validation shot before it died? Because our team record is 6678Mhz so you could have raised us up the HWbot rankings a couple places.
I also got an LN2 pot but I plan to use it for doing some research into CPU power consumption scaling and if the CPU and Mobo survive I'm gonna see how far I can push my Athlon X2 370K.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 8, 2014)

i was running spi 1m and kept going till it got better. and all of a sudden it went without warning. so nothing saved apart from a couple tester runs


----------



## d1nky (Aug 4, 2014)

got a new ivy on its way, maximus v extreme and 7970 matrix to use under the 20+ litres i have sitting here


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 10, 2014)

Making progress


----------



## buildzoid (Aug 10, 2014)

Nice. Your competition is much tougher than mine there is one guy in the CZ who managed to get me out of 1st place but once I noticed I got myself back to the top. I currently have a 4.2 point lead on him so hopefully I'll be safe until autumn comes


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 10, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> Nice. Your competition is much tougher than mine there is one guy in the CZ who managed to get me out of 1st place but once I noticed I got myself back to the top. I currently have a 4.2 point lead on him so hopefully I'll be safe until autumn comes



What rank are you


----------



## buildzoid (Aug 10, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> What rank are you


Overall I'm 224th in Enthusiat League world wide I managed to get into top 200 but then the summer hit so I'm not benching my GPUs. I think I could get back to top 200 but it's way too damn hot.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 10, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> Overall I'm 224th in Enthusiat League world wide I managed to get into top 200 but then the summer hit so I'm not benching my GPUs. I think I could get back to top 200 but it's way too damn hot.


Not bad and Mehhh heat doesn't bother me lol

98°F right now


----------



## d1nky (Aug 24, 2014)

Got my 2700k under water properly now and about to put this 6970 through some pain on LN2. 

Got to use the rest of this ln2 before its wasted as well


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey guys I organized this competition and it's open to anyone not in the elite league so if you're interested in competing in something right now go check it out.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 3, 2014)

http://hwbot.org/competition/oc4doge/

C'mon guys this is for everyone!


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 3, 2014)

Excuse my ignorance but I clicked the link but still I make no sense of it besides winning dodgcoins.

What is this hwbot thing anyways?


----------



## d1nky (Sep 4, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Excuse my ignorance but I clicked the link but still I make no sense of it besides winning dodgcoins.
> 
> What is this hwbot thing anyways?



hwbot.org is where everyone posts/submits benchmarking scores, in order to gain points and compete.

The competition is to raise awareness and a little thanks to all those that help on forums.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey just have a quick question should I:
Build a 1200W TEC cooler capable of cooling a 500W load to bellow -5C° and a 400W load to bellow -10C°. You can tell from the wattage I designed this to cool Haswell-e but if I make it I won't have a Haswell-e CPU to cool only an Athlon X370K, FX6350 and my 3960X(which everyone knows doesn't scale with cold).
Get X99


----------



## d1nky (Sep 11, 2014)

winters coming, get x99 

imo


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 11, 2014)

d1nky said:


> winters coming, get x99
> 
> imo


i might be getting X99 or if not X79


----------



## d1nky (Sep 11, 2014)

im planning on it... just got to come up with a plan to get it pass my missus!

Maybe i should win a competition


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 11, 2014)

d1nky said:


> im planning on it... just got to come up with a plan to get it pass my missus!
> 
> Maybe i should win a competition


lol

What i'm currently debating on


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 11, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> i might be getting X99 or if not X79


If you buy my WCed RIVE + 3960X + 16GB ram I could probably do both.
About the RIVE I don't have the stock heatsinks for it. I cut one of the ram slots in half by accident and one of the PCI-e slots is missing the little clip. And the water blocks look like they need a cleaning but everything works and there are zero issues with the board the blocks keep my 3960X sub 70 even at 5Ghz and 1.55V running IBT. I'll even include the CPU block you'll just need a pump res and radiator(360mm is enough). The only real complaint you could have is that yours truly was the owner of said 3960X and I did not treat it very kindly taking it all the way to 1.725V for a few minutes and used it for several years at or above 1.5V so it might need a little bit of work to get running at 5Ghz again because something is definitely unstable when I try to run 5Ghz + 2400 10-12-12-34 I just can't be bothered figuring out what it is(I suspect the BIOS because I recently switched to a more up to date one when I always used the launch day BIOS and was fine).



d1nky said:


> im planning on it... just got to come up with a plan to get it pass my missus!
> 
> Maybe i should win a competition


There's a certain OC4DOGE low budget competition running right now. A low clocked intel Haswell a good winXP copy wazza and well clocked PSC memory could certainly win you that.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 11, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> If you buy my WCed RIVE + 3960X + 16GB ram I could probably do both.
> About the RIVE I don't have the stock heatsinks for it.* I cut one of the ram slots in half by accident* and one of the PCI-e slots is missing the little clip. And the water blocks look like they need a cleaning but everything works and there are zero issues with the board the blocks keep my 3960X sub 70 even at 5Ghz and 1.55V running IBT. I'll even include the CPU block you'll just need a pump res and radiator(360mm is enough). The only real complaint you could have is that yours truly was the owner of said 3960X and I did not treat it very kindly taking it all the way to 1.725V for a few minutes and used it for several years at or above 1.5V so it might need a little bit of work to get running at 5Ghz again because something is definitely unstable when I try to run 5Ghz + 2400 10-12-12-34 I just can't be bothered figuring out what it is(I suspect the BIOS because I recently switched to a more up to date one when I always used the launch day BIOS and was fine).


How in the world?


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 11, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> How in the world?


Tried to fit a memory stick in the wrong way round. I didn't even use much force and the DIMM went through the little plastic ridge that is supposed to stop you from putting the RAM in wrong. I was seriously surprised and horrified by what I did but the slots still works so I don't think it's much of a problem. If that stick of ram ever dies I'm gonna use it instead of a knife.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 11, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> Tried to fit a memory stick in the wrong way round. I didn't even use much force and the DIMM went through the little plastic ridge that is supposed to stop you from putting the RAM in wrong. I was seriously surprised and horrified by what I did but the slots still works so I don't think it's much of a problem. If that stick of ram ever dies I'm gonna use it instead of a knife.


Oh, ok, so the slot itself is fine, you just crushed down the little orientation notch? No biggie there.
The way you worded it, I had thought you physically broke the slot in half, like only half of it was still on the board or something.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 11, 2014)

i should really learn to read full posts, i missed that part and was thinking dafuq?!

If i do get a X99 build it means no more killing shit with ln2 lol


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 11, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Oh, ok, so the slot itself is fine, you just crushed down the little orientation notch? No biggie there.
> The way you worded it, I had thought you physically broke the slot in half, like only half of it was still on the board or something.


Well it looked like I did at the time.



d1nky said:


> i should really learn to read full posts, i missed that part and was thinking dafuq?!
> 
> If i do get a X99 build it means no more killing shit with ln2 lol



See that's why you can't have nice things like X99.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 11, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> Well it looked like I did at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> See that's why you can't have nice things like X99.



LOL im selling my pots and shit because my first attempt went totally wrong, well just got unlucky that the chip i thought was brand new turned out to be a b-grade delidded golden chip. Died with Ln2 first time! Then the V formula took a crap out on some of the dimms.

Im going to wait till new year for some nice sexy pots and start fresh. My thinking with the X99 is that my physics will be like a 3770k at 6.5ghz+ then i can bench any old gfx to death!

i'll keep the ivy (when it arrives from rma) for abusive purposes!


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 11, 2014)

d1nky said:


> LOL im selling my pots and shit because my first attempt went totally wrong, well just got unlucky that the chip i thought was brand new turned out to be a b-grade delidded golden chip. Died with Ln2 first time! Then the V formula took a crap out on some of the dimms.
> 
> Im going to wait till new year for some nice sexy pots and start fresh. My thinking with the X99 is that my physics will be like a 3770k at 6.5ghz+ then i can bench any old gfx to death!
> 
> i'll keep the ivy (when it arrives from rma) for abusive purposes!


The IPC suffers on the HEDT platforms. For example multi GPU Unigine with 20% OCs on the Hawaii cards starts gaining FPS through CPU and RAM overclocks. 3Dmark is great but Unigine on AMD needs higher IPC with some cards. 
BTW I'm going to be using LN2 for some experiments soon can you give me some tips on how to work with it and what to watch out for also any idea on how to transport it if I don't have a car? because I'm pretty sure I'll look like terrorist if I take a dewar of LN2 in the metro or on a bus.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 11, 2014)

you could try and get it delivered/collected if they do that as a service, depends on the LN2 business tho. Courier probably too expensive. If it were me then i'd try a family member with a car  

 Im probably not the best person to ask but, insulate thoroughly, always keep the pot topped up, have all your tried/tested bench profiles ready, have a number of thermos flasks ready and filled, plenty of kitchen/heavy duty tissue near, back-up OS' ready, scores etc written down, bios' loaded with profiles and backed up, plenty of airflow, keep the room cool as possible and a few beers on ice. (maybe where i went wrong lol)


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 11, 2014)

d1nky said:


> you could try and get it delivered/collected if they do that as a service, depends on the LN2 business tho. Courier probably too expensive. If it were me then i'd try a family member with a car
> 
> Im probably not the best person to ask but, insulate thoroughly, always keep the pot topped up, have all your tried/tested bench profiles ready, have a number of thermos flasks ready and filled, plenty of kitchen/heavy duty tissue near, back-up OS' ready, scores etc written down, bios' loaded with profiles and backed up, plenty of airflow, keep the room cool as possible and a few beers on ice. (maybe where i went wrong lol)



I'm not benching I'm testing CPU power draw to get an equation capable of calculating CPU(GPU) power draw based on TDP, stock frequency, stock voltage, temperature, OCed voltage and OCed frequency. This should be really helpful for people designing TECs and avoiding exploding VRMs. I decided to use LN2 because sin0822 used LN2 for all his power draw testing so I decided to follow his example and use it too(I tried and watercooling but their cooling capability just isn't what I need). If all goes well I will do a few benches after I'm done with all my measurements. I'm 17 so I'll just go with ginger beer.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi, I haven't benched in a while but i want to start playing agian, Does TPU have an active team, or Do you want to get one going?

Best Regards
SV


----------



## cdawall (Mar 16, 2016)

It's not super active I get emails still that people are getting submissions removed though


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 16, 2016)

Yeah it kind of dids off after D1nky stopped posting. This is the first alert I have gotten in soooo long
EDIT: I hold a marathon for benching at OCF from september to april. Then I always put something up for the summer months if you want some light competition. This month is 3d11 and the last month for the marathon. But ther'll be something coming for May just haven't decided yet. Have a look http://www.overclockers.com/forums/...arathon-Season-IV-March-3DMark-11-Performance


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 28, 2016)

Well I may join the team, nothing special but I bring the hardware points. My old team retired or just got lazy or broke or, Let me know if you guys will have me? A spimple banner is lights with my name should do/JOKE! Just say I'll transfer ova.

My name at HWBOT Philly Cheese Steak from OCAHOLICS


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 9, 2016)

I was kinda wondering the same thing, is anyone still alive in TPU HWBot team? 
We really need to get some people together and put some points towards our team. Maybe an OC challenge?


----------



## Bones (Apr 11, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> Well I may join the team, nothing special but I bring the hardware points. My old team retired or just got lazy or broke or, Let me know if you guys will have me? A spimple banner is lights with my name should do/JOKE! Just say I'll transfer ova.
> 
> My name at HWBOT Philly Cheese Steak from OCAHOLICS



Aww dude, we'd be glad to have you onboard at our place. 
Haven't been so active myself but I'm still at it at least. 

Beats the alternative I was facing earlier and I'll take it vs that.


----------



## vega22 (Apr 11, 2016)

broke af here.


----------



## silentbogo (May 10, 2016)

http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/novice_nimble_9

Not sure if there are any Novice OCers left in our team besides me, but I'd need some help, since I have no AMD parts for submissions.
Plus it will be fun!


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 29, 2017)

Set 5 R9 280X World Records today. Well...it should be 5. But they're only giving me credit for 4 ATM. Is there like some kind of daily limit or something? I just spent the last 3 hours busting out a sick ass Catzilla 720p score. And when I go to submit it...I get no boints...just says waiting for calculation...

http://hwbot.org/submission/3610384_mrgenius_vrmark___orange_room_radeon_r9_280x_5810_marks
http://hwbot.org/submission/3611254...ion___1080p_xtreme_radeon_r9_280x_2336_points
http://hwbot.org/submission/3611205...tion___8k_optimized_radeon_r9_280x_419_points
http://hwbot.org/submission/3611305_mrgenius_catzilla___576p_radeon_r9_280x_21171_marks
http://hwbot.org/submission/3611404_mrgenius_catzilla___720p_radeon_r9_280x_17711_marks (should be golden...I don't know what's up with that)
Anyway...figured it about time I joined the team. So I did. 

EDIT: Is good now.


----------



## buildzoid (Jul 29, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Set 5 R9 280X World Records today. Well...it should be 5. But there's only giving me credit for 4 ATM. Is there like some kind of daily limit or something. I just spent the last 3 hours busting out a sick ass Catzilla 720p score. And when I go to submit it...I get no boints...just says waiting for calculation...
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3610384_mrgenius_vrmark___orange_room_radeon_r9_280x_5810_marks
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3611254...ion___1080p_xtreme_radeon_r9_280x_2336_points
> ...



The HWbot servers are just slow. In 24 hours you should have your points


----------



## MrGenius (Aug 9, 2017)

I've climbed just about as high as I can climb with the hardware I've got at hand. All in all...I feel like I done pretty damn good. 

*League ranking*

Worldwide: #2147 out of 114453 worldwide
Rookie League: #15 out of 5276 in Rookie league <--- Noice!                                                       
National: #277 of 76466 in United States
Team: #6 of 372 in TechPowerUp!
Hardware Masters: #2039 out of 99250






*#6 on the TPU Team*




*19 Gold Cups, 6 Silver Cups, 8 Medals*




I feel like I'm going to wake up tomorrow and it's all going to be gone. So I'm doing my bragging now...while the getting's good.


----------



## ir_cow (Apr 11, 2022)

I joined this team, but I think its completely dead. Anyone still running this?


----------

